#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Рабы буддизма (слабонервным просьба не смотреть)

## Александр Кеосаян

Суть вопроса по ссылке
Пожалуйста, пройдите, прочитайте!
Вот маленькая цитата оттуда:



> Как то зашла речь о Тибете времен правления Далай-ламы и кто то удивился рассказу о том, что в 20-х годах прошлого века, пытаясь найти деньги на войнушку с соседями, *духовным правителем Тибета был введен налог на уши*. Т.е. те, кто хотел, чтобы его уши остались с хозяином, должны были уплатить подать, иначе их отрубали.


Кто-нибудь может это объяснить??
Я в смятении. :EEK!:

----------

Raudex (09.07.2012), Леонид Ш (09.07.2012), Ольга Ш. (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Суть вопроса по ссылке
> Пожалуйста, пройдите, прочитайте!
> Вот маленькая цитата оттуда:
> 
> 
> Кто-нибудь может это объяснить??
> Я в смятении.


Ну откуда Вы выискиваете такие странные темы? Давайте про языки чёрные тоже тогда поговорим.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (10.07.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (09.07.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Кто-нибудь может это объяснить??
> Я в смятении.


Во-первых, это можно отчасти объяснить необъективностью китайской пропаганды  :Smilie: 
Во-вторых, Далай-лама XIII был не «духовным», а вполне себе обычным правителем обычного средневекового государства. В других государствах в средневековье принимались не менее смешные законы и существовали не менее смешные обычаи.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (10.07.2012), Ersh (10.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (09.07.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (09.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну откуда Вы выискиваете такие странные темы? Давайте про языки чёрные тоже тогда поговорим.


Кстати, странно, что опять в интернете всплыли эти фотографии с отрубленными руками. Вроде уже сто лет им, и вдруг опять.

----------

Буль (09.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Суть вопроса по ссылке
> Кто-нибудь может это объяснить??
> Я в смятении.


А вы к самому Питанову обратитесь, он вам все подробно объяснит.
Это ж известный апологет-параноик, типа Дворкина, тока совсем отмороженный. Он не гнушается любым бредом, из любых источников, порочащим все, что не православие.
С ним на Курайнике переписываться было - одно удовольствие.

----------

Bob (09.07.2012), Dorje Dugarov (10.07.2012), SlavaR (10.07.2012), Wyrd (09.07.2012), Джигме (09.07.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (09.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), Сергей Ч (09.07.2012), Тензин Таши (09.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Во-первых, это можно отчасти объяснить необъективностью китайской пропаганды 
> Во-вторых, Далай-лама XIII был не «духовным», а вполне себе обычным правителем обычного средневекового государства. В других государствах в средневековье принимались не менее смешные законы и существовали не менее смешные обычаи.


Вообще-то, насколько я знаю, Далай-лама 13-й пытался радикально реформировать тибетское общество. Но окружение не дало ему это сделать. Я полагаю, что такие "смешные законы" -- не его рук дело.

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> откуда Вы выискиваете такие странные темы?


Не понял что вы подразумеваете под словами "странные темы", но постараюсь немного прояснить.
На информацию, которая меня может чем-то зацепить я могу наткнуться в разных местах. Про эту тему - в моем блоге один из посетителей написал "я не знаю и ранних сутр Буддизма, где высказываются за отмену рабства". Спорить о подлинности различных источников буддизма ранних или поздних я не собирался но решил узнать, что есть вообще на эту тему. Введя в поисковике "буддизм и рабство" я увидел в выдаче также "рабы буддизма". 

Для меня высушенная человеческая кожа в подарок Далай-ламе и чёрный язык - темы несопоставимые. Если считаете нужным вы можете открыть тему про чёрные языки.

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

Нашел автора этого - Майкл Паренти.
на английском
на русском
Постараюсь разобраться, но буду очень рад максимально полной, грамотной консультации по этому вопросу.

----------

AlexТ (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

поиск рулит

----------

Александр Кеосаян (09.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вообще-то, насколько я знаю, Далай-лама 13-й пытался радикально реформировать тибетское общество. Но окружение не дало ему это сделать. Я полагаю, что такие "смешные законы" -- не его рук дело.


Ну, пусть будет условный Далай-лама. Правительство Тибета.

А вообще, Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV Тензин Гьяцо заявлял, что он сам чувствует особую связь с Великим Пятым, и что возможно, не все перерождения Далай-лам были подлинными.

----------


## Нико

> Ну, пусть будет условный Далай-лама. Правительство Тибета.
> 
> А вообще, Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV Тензин Гьяцо заявлял, что он сам чувствует особую связь с Великим Пятым, и что возможно, не все перерождения Далай-лам были подлинными.


Всё возможно.

----------


## Wyrd

Таранатха, интересно, тоже чувствует связь с Великим Пятым?  :Frown:

----------


## Нико

> Таранатха, интересно, тоже чувствует связь с Великим Пятым?


У Таранатхи спросите. Когда вернётся сюда.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Суть вопроса по ссылке
> Пожалуйста, пройдите, прочитайте!
> Вот маленькая цитата оттуда:
> 
> 
> Кто-нибудь может это объяснить??
> Я в смятении.


Средневековый Тибет конечно не рай на земле.
Но так было почти везде. Фильм "Царь" посмотрите.
А эта статейка просто пропагандийский материал.
Вранье. Подмена. Напомнило мне в советские времена
была книжка "Белая книга" - про то что делают с приезжими
в Израиль. Я был маленький но в Израиль уже не хотел))

----------

Dorje Dugarov (10.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Я был маленький но в Израиль уже не хотел))


Вот это была мудрость. ))))

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> У Таранатхи спросите. Когда вернётся сюда.


А чтонибудь известно по этому поводу? Или еще рано ?

----------


## Нико

> А чтонибудь известно по этому поводу? Или еще рано ?


Несколько лет.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), Тензин Таши (09.07.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Предлагаю ввести на форуме раздел "Борода" и сносить туда повторяющиеся темы. Топикстартеру предлагаю найти информацию сколько ушей было отрезано после введения закона за всю историю Тибета  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (10.07.2012), Александр Кеосаян (09.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Shus

> Я в смятении.


То что на изображено на фотографиях - правда, но это не особенность Тибета.
Теократический феодальный Тибет (а он им был еще в 50-е годы 20-го века) почти ничем не отличался от соседей (Джунгарии, Монголии и пр.).

Почитайте книжку (она есть в инете) и :
Е.И. КЫЧАНОВ, Б.И. МЕЛЬНИЧЕНКО "ИСТОРИЯ ТИБЕТА С ДРЕВНЕЙШИХ ВРЕМЕН ДО НАШИХ ДНЕЙ"

----------

Александр Кеосаян (09.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Предлагаю ввести на форуме раздел "Борода" и сносить туда повторяющиеся темы.


Тему я искал, но к сожалению не нашел. Если бы она называлась так как подается в интернете "Рабы буддизма" - я нашел бы ее. Возможно введение такого раздела вовсе неплохая идея.

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> То что на изображено на фотографиях - правда


А про ужасные подарки на день рождения Далай-ламе тоже правда??

Спасибо за книгу.

----------


## Shus

> Тему я искал, но к сожалению не нашел. Если бы она называлась так как подается в интернете "Рабы буддизма" - я нашел бы ее. Возможно введение такого раздела вовсе неплохая идея.


Вы путаетесь в понятиях "буддизм" и "государство, на территории которого существовал буддизм".
Рабство - это форма общественных отношений, свойственных исторической формации, а не буддизму.
Поэтому в интернете с такой формулировкой Вы ничего не найдете, тем более на русском.

----------

SlavaR (10.07.2012), Вантус (09.07.2012), Джигме (09.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (09.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), Тао (09.07.2012), Федор Ф (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Тему я искал, но к сожалению не нашел. Если бы она называлась так как подается в интернете "Рабы буддизма" - я нашел бы ее. Возможно введение такого раздела вовсе неплохая идея.


Я не очень то понимаю что значит "рабы буддизма"? Я не вижу как перекликаются название темы и его содержимое? Я не слышал чтобы у буддийской Сангхи были рабы, в отличие от православной и католической церквей, которые официально долгое время были крупными рабовладельцами.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Постараюсь разобраться, но буду очень рад максимально полной, грамотной консультации по этому вопросу.


А в чём вопрос? есть ли в буддизме рабство?

----------


## Нико

> А про ужасные подарки на день рождения Далай-ламе тоже правда??
> 
> Спасибо за книгу.


Да, злая, циничная правда.

----------


## Топпер

> Я не очень то понимаю что значит "рабы буддизма"? Я не вижу как перекликаются название темы и его содержимое? Я не слышал чтобы у буддийской Сангхи были рабы, в отличие от православной и католической церквей, которые официально долгое время были крупными рабовладельцами.


Были, были. Точнее не рабы, а скорее крепостные.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), Леонид Ш (09.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Я не очень то понимаю что значит "рабы буддизма"? Я не вижу как перекликаются название темы и его содержимое? Я не слышал чтобы у буддийской Сангхи были рабы, в отличие от православной и католической церквей, которые официально долгое время были крупными рабовладельцами.


Были, шабинеры назывались. Но это действительно скорее крепостные - строй-то феодальный.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/sangha/93/

Не устаю рекламировать. С этой книги надо начинать знакомство по теме.

----------

Топпер- (09.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/sangha/93/
> 
> Не устаю рекламировать. С этой книги надо начинать знакомство по теме.


А я Цыбикова предпочитаю.

----------


## Вантус

В общем, смысла истерировать не вижу. Дореволюционный Тибет - невероятно отсталое феодальное государство с невероятно низким уровнем жизни, пораженное коррупцией и забавными суевериями (про мистических отравителей, например).  Тибет начала 20 в. соответствовал по всем аксессуарам немецким государствам века так 16. А чего вы хотели?

----------

Dechen Norzang (09.07.2012), Denli (10.07.2012), Legba (12.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (09.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (09.07.2012), лесник (13.07.2012), Ондрий (09.07.2012), Тао (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> А про ужасные подарки на день рождения Далай-ламе тоже правда??
> 
> Спасибо за книгу.


А чего там ему подарили? Требуху какую? Это вообще буддизмом называют по чистому недоразумению, это наше, шиваитское (как и сам далай-лама). Не волнуйтесь, скорее всего ее взяли из усопших поданных.

----------

Alex (09.07.2012), Raudex (09.07.2012), Александр Кеосаян (09.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А чего там ему подарили? Требуху какую? Это вообще буддизмом называют по чистому недоразумению, это наше, шиваитское (как и сам далай-лама). Не волнуйтесь, скорее всего ее взяли из усопших поданных.


Поаккуратнее будьте.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Я заинтригован. Как ДЛ использовал "подарки на день рождения: высушенный человеческий желудок, 2 головы, человеческая кровь, выделанная человеческая кожа"?

----------


## Shus

> Я не очень то понимаю что значит "рабы буддизма"? Я не вижу как перекликаются название темы и его содержимое? Я не слышал чтобы у буддийской Сангхи были рабы, в отличие от православной и католической церквей, которые официально долгое время были крупными рабовладельцами.


А кто же обслуживал монастыри ? Готовка, уборка, дрова, вода, нечистоты, текущий ремонт  - все же в ручную. Ведь монахам (кроме чань по-моему) работать-то нельзя.
Были и рабы, и крепостные, и деревни на оброке - натурой или работами. 
Это была дана правителей монастырям для их повседневного содержания. Все права на человека или результаты его труда принадлежали монастырю. 
Буддистские монастыри Ю и ЮВ Азии долго были крупнейшими землевладельцами (кое-где и сейчас - землю сдают в аренду).
Самое интересное храмовое рабство было в Бирме («пэйя чуан» (Phaya Kyuan) - по-моему так). Там храмовые рабы составляли группу практически аналогичную индийским неприкасаемым - нельзя касаться, есть из одной посуды и пр.  (единственный случай в буддистских странах). Многие деревни вокруг Багана - поселение храмовых рабов (как правило они были военнопленными - тайцы, манипурцы, шаны и т.п). Отменили его официально только в 1956 году при правительстве У Ну.

Ну а о рабство на Тибете по-моему все уже всем известно (там без него буддизму попросту было не выжить при таком количестве монастырей и монахов).

----------

Велеслав (10.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Поаккуратнее будьте.


Я предельно аккуратен - это наше, шиваитское. Неясно, почему вы вообще считаете возможным меня поправлять и одергивать, если не можете отличить бхасму от белой краски, не говоря уж о всем прочем?




> Я заинтригован. Как ДЛ использовал "подарки на день рождения: высушенный человеческий желудок, 2 головы, человеческая кровь, выделанная человеческая кожа"?


Головы можно распилить на капалы - далеко не всякая голова годится, возможно это были отборные головы, возможно каких-то свежепочивших мантринов.
Выделанная кожа может использоваться как асана, на ней можно сидеть, совершая пурасчарану некоторых дхармапал (и не только дхармапал).
Кровь - это стандартное подношение очень во многих садханах. Обычно заменяется на растительный состав, но в некоторых случаях может быть реально кровь, аналогично главе о крови Калика-пураны.
Единственное, не знаю зачем желудок. Возможно, как мешок для ловли духов или жизненной силы, но это мой домысел.

----------

Alex (09.07.2012), SlavaR (10.07.2012), Арису Кеншин (03.08.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (09.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (09.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Ну а о рабство на Тибете по-моему все уже всем известно (там без него буддизму попросту было не выжить при таком количестве монастырей и монахов).


Количество духовенства в Тибете сильно преувеличено. Очень многие монахи (см. Цыбикова) сами были на положении дворовых, выполняя всю грязную работу за богатых лам, многие были торговцами, чиновниками при феодалах, ремесленниками при монастырях. Для них статус монахов просто был некоторой защитой от произвола феодалов.

----------

Велеслав (10.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Ондрий (09.07.2012), Сергей Ч (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Количество духовенства в Тибете сильно преувеличено. Очень многие монахи (см. Цыбикова) сами были на положении дворовых, выполняя всю грязную работу за богатых лам, многие были торговцами, чиновниками при феодалах, ремесленниками при монастырях. Для них статус монахов просто был некоторой защитой от произвола феодалов.


Вспоминается, как одного из талантливых молодых людей поспешили признать Конгтрулом, чтобы избежать службы у некоего Дзонга.

----------

Вантус (09.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Вы путаетесь в понятиях "буддизм" и "государство


 - не беспокойтесь, я ничего не путаю, а вы очевидно что-то пропустили. Если нужны пояснения - в личку.




> Я не очень то понимаю что значит "рабы буддизма"? Я не вижу как перекликаются название темы и его содержимое?


 - не проблема, перейдите по ссылке, указанной в первом сообщении и внимательно перечитайте тему.




> А в чём вопрос? есть ли в буддизме рабство?


 это один из вопросов. В данном случае буддизм будет значить не религия, а "церковь"
Масса вопросов. О рабстве, подарках Далай-ламе, его отношении к таким подаркам, о дарителях, об отрезанных ушах, о связи буддистов с творимыми жестокостями в Тибете.




> Ведь монахам (кроме чань по-моему) работать-то нельзя.


 Ага :Confused: , работать нельзя, а рабов льзя!!

----------

Михаил Угамов (09.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> О рабстве, подарках Далай-ламе, его отношении к таким подаркам, о дарителях, об отрезанных ушах, о связи буддистов с творимыми жестокостями в Тибете.


Так что с подарками не так? Головы, скорее всего, были завещаны именно для этой цели их обладателями (повторюсь, годится далеко не всякая голова). Остальное в Тибете было просто получить, так как трупы не закапывались и не сжигались, а разделывались и скармливались грифам из-за напряга с топливом и местом для закапывания.

----------

Велеслав (10.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (09.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (09.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Так что с подарками не так?


С подарками вполне все так. Буддистами ценятся также костяные четки из выточенных маленьких черепов. Эти вещи напоминают о непостоянстве и скоротечности человеческой жизни. Но вопросы, например перечисленные в предыдущем сообщении, сняты не все...

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

А, отрубленные руки воров в Гималаях в дуганах часто хранятся (и в Бутане, и в Заскаре, и в Мустанге, см. Песселя). Такой местный обычай, с чем связан - я не знаю.

----------

Велеслав (10.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> С подарками вполне все так. Буддистами ценятся также костяные четки из выточенных маленьких черепов. Эти вещи напоминают о непостоянстве и скоротечности человеческой жизни. Но вопросы, например перечисленные в предыдущем сообщении, сняты не все...


Не стоит тут говорить про буддистов вообще, поскольку все эти вещи ценны только для ваджраянских буддистов, которые намного ближе к шиваитам, чем ко всем остальным буддистам. Костяные вещи - это привет основателям тибетской ваджраяны - индийским капаликам, сахаджиям и натхам.

P.S. *Глядя на четки* Четки из черепов бывают только "таблетками". Никакие черепа из черепов не точат - это для туристов только сувенир.

----------

Denli (10.07.2012), Legba (12.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Леонид Ш (09.07.2012), Ондрий (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Но вопросы, например перечисленные в предыдущем сообщении, сняты не все...


А про все остальные вопросы я уже ответил в сообщении №30 - Тибет был редкостной дырой. Он и сейчас, похоже, редкостная дыра, но с тогдашним просто не сравнить - до того стало лучше. Чтоб понять масштабы улучшения, надо понимать, что КНР - тоже дыра еще та и простому человеку там не лучше нашего, а может кое-где и похуже.

----------

Raudex (09.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> А про все остальные вопросы я уже ответил в сообщении №30 - Тибет был редкостной дырой.


 - Это вы ответили на какой-то другой вопрос. Про Тибет я не спрашивал. Могу повторить вопрос в личку.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> - Это вы ответили на какой-то другой вопрос. Про Тибет я не спрашивал. Могу повторить вопрос в личку.


Да вы тут напишите еще раз, с вычетом того, про что вам уже ответили.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Кто-нибудь может это объяснить??
> Я в смятении.


А что тут странного? Во многие времена верхушки власти использовали религию в своих целях. Это было и в Исламе, и в Христианстве и есть, к сожалению, в Буддизме. Власти могут использовать Буддизм для своих целях. 

Я рекомендую вам изучение сутт и учение хороших Бхиккху которые не лезут в политику.

----------

Велеслав (10.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Федор Ф (13.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Отмечу, что неварские ваджрачарьи не оскверняли себя убийствами и подобным и происходили из торгово-ремесленной прослойки. Поэтому их также можно рекомендовать.

----------

Denli (10.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

О рабстве, об отрезанных ушах, о связи буддистов со всеми творимыми жестокостями в Тибете.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Несколько лет.


Молимся, ждём... Никo, а может у Вас специальная молитва какая-то имеется? 
К примеру , я когда-то давно нашел у Вас на сайте махаяна.ру молитву за здравие  (в одной ПДФ-ке "Молитвы к учениям...")
Читал с тех пор её несколко лет ежедневно. А теперь она вроде как-то уже и не подходит.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> это один из вопросов. В данном случае буддизм будет значить не религия, а "церковь"


Члены церкви время от времени нарушают заповеди своей религии. Причем особенно охотно нарушают их _во имя религии_. Это типичное явление.




> Масса вопросов. О рабстве, подарках Далай-ламе, его отношении к таким подаркам, о дарителях, об отрезанных ушах, о связи буддистов с творимыми жестокостями в Тибете.


Тут можно сделать простой вывод, что в данном отсталом государстве с Дхармой имели место те же варварства, кои творились и в других отсталых государствах без Дхармы.
Для прочего просто недостаточно достоверной информации.

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Власти могут использовать Буддизм для своих целях.


Власти могут использовать недобуддистов. Я думаю, что продвинутых не заставить творить зло даже шантажом. Аморальные действия со стороны уважаемых буддистов могут подорвать доверие к общине и Учению, а это хуже всего.

----------


## Нико

> Молимся, ждём... Ника, а может у Вас специальная молитва какая-то имеется? 
> К примеру , я когда-то давно нашел у Вас на сайте махаяна.ру молитву за здравие  (в одной ПДФ-ке "Молитвы к учениям...")
> Читал с тех пор её несколко лет её ежедневно. А теперь она вроде как-то уже и не подходит.


О чём Вы? На сайте махаяна.ру две молитвы выложены о скорейшем перерождении. Одну из них написал Его Святейшество Далай-лама 5 марта. Вот что читать нужно.

----------

Тензин Таши (10.07.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Власти могут использовать недобуддистов. Я думаю, что продвинутых не заставить творить зло даже шантажом. Аморальные действия со стороны уважаемых буддистов могут подорвать доверие к общине и Учению, а это хуже всего.


Значит мы знаем уровень тех кто был у Власти и кто их слушал...

----------

Леонид Ш (09.07.2012), Федор Ф (13.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Значит мы знаем уровень тех кто был у Власти и кто их слушал...


Миларепа-то в в пещере сидел, а не во власти, Ра-лоцава, несмотря на все брутальные истории, рассказываемые про него, не нанимался личным колдуном к местным царькам, да и Цонкапа был обычным монахом... Огромнейшее зло в Тибете было от института тулку, этой мнимой святости, якобы наследуемой. В результате титул начал затмевать реальность.

----------

Denli (10.07.2012), SlavaR (10.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Леонид Ш (10.07.2012), Ондрий (09.07.2012), Сергей Ч (09.07.2012), Тао (10.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Огромнейшее зло в Тибете было от института тулку


Неистово и яростно плюсую.
Особенно доставляет более поздняя метода "расщепления" на частички отдельно тела, речи и ума в разных тулку, когда уже знатные имена все заховали. Эдакий тибетский нердакик _(эти и туда добрались?)_. Впрочем даже это не остановило энтузиастов и мы имеем несколько Тилоп, Сарах, Шарипутр и т.д. В благословенное время живем братия! Сплошные махасиддхи и архаты первого созыва! Бедные индусы и ранние тибетцы не имели такого счастья общения с ними. Цонкапе и Миларепе пришлось вот самим впахивать, причем без удостаивания на последующее знатное перерождение. бида бида.

----------

Legba (12.07.2012), Вантус (10.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Денис Г. (09.01.2013), Леонид Ш (10.07.2012), Тао (10.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Миларепа-то в в пещере сидел, а не во власти, Ра-лоцава, несмотря на все брутальные истории, рассказываемые про него, не нанимался личным колдуном к местным царькам, да и Цонкапа был обычным монахом... Огромнейшее зло в Тибете было от института тулку, этой мнимой святости, якобы наследуемой. В результате титул начал затмевать реальность.


Конечно были хорошие Тибетцы, тогда и сейчас.  Были те кто не слушал плохие и политические трактовки. Но когда вопрос идет о власти и т.д. то многие правители использовали религию в своих политических целях. Это было тогда и сейчас, с Буддизмом или другой религии.

----------

Тао (10.07.2012), Федор Ф (13.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Православные и католики научились размножать только мертвых святых - 
св. Андрей имел 5 целых тел, 6 голов и 17 конечностей, например.

А эти шельмецы начали штамповать и живых святых с тем же энтузиазмом. Воистину омерзительно! Всем сердцем взываю к Ктулху и прочим - пусть это позорище с тулку скорее исчезнет!

----------

Denli (10.07.2012), Raudex (10.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Леонид Ш (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Предлагаю свежую мысль - воплощение пятки Тилопы, мизинца левой ноги Сарахи, зуба Шарипутры.

----------

Фил (21.08.2012)

----------


## Дубинин

> Православные и католики научились размножать только мертвых святых - 
> св. Андрей имел 5 целых тел, 6 голов и 17 конечностей, например.
> 
> А эти шельмецы начали штамповать и живых святых с тем же энтузиазмом. Воистину омерзительно! Всем сердцем взываю к Ктулху и прочим - пусть это позорище с тулку скорее исчезнет!


Не все же истории обман -типа увидел текст и уже знает смысл, или узнавание прежних знакомых ?

----------


## Тензин Таши

> О чём Вы? На сайте махаяна.ру две молитвы выложены о скорейшем перерождении. Одну из них написал Его Святейшество Далай-лама 5 марта. Вот что читать нужно.


Точно, есть. Спасибо! Не видел.

----------


## Ондрий

щазз вброшу)))
Вантус, без обид!)))

при коммунистах еще было дело - лично видел 2 *подлинные* шинели Ленина с пулевыми отверстиями от одного ранения (Каплан)!

так-то!

----------

Legba (12.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Не все же истории обман -типа увидел текст и уже знает смысл, или узнавание прежних знакомых ?


Боюсь, что те истории, которые не обман, весьма мало известны. Ибо зачем настоящей нирманакае махасиддхи слава того махасиддхи? Он и сам обладает всевозможными достоинствами и сиддхи и способен себя прославить без присвоения славы предшественника.

А так, тибетские тулку - это протез отсутствующих достоинств, когда за неимением наличных сиддхи прибегают к присвоению славы неких известных лиц прошлого (без которой иногда такой тулку - просто 0, хорошо - если просто ученый монах).

----------

Denli (10.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Леонид Ш (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> щазз вброшу)))
> Вантус, без обид!)))
> 
> при коммунистах еще было дело - лично видел 2 *подлинные* шинели Ленина с пулевыми отверстиями от одного ранения!
> 
> так-то!



Но но . Вы эта как то по-легче. Зачем грибу шинель?

----------


## Вантус

> щазз вброшу)))
> Вантус, без обид!)))
> 
> при коммунистах еще было дело - лично видел 2 *подлинные* шинели Ленина с пулевыми отверстиями от одного ранения (Каплан)!
> 
> так-то!


Ленин, видимо, по образцу бомжей носил всю свою одежду на себе. Хотя нет. Известно, что в мавзолее есть несколько мумий Ленина - все настоящие, сменные на случай профилактики одной из мумий. Вероятно, вторая шинель принадлежала одной из мумий.

----------

Legba (12.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (10.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Боюсь, что те истории, которые не обман, весьма мало известны. Ибо зачем настоящей нирманакаи махасиддхи слава того махасиддхи? Он и сам обладает всевозможными достоинствами и сиддхи и способен себя прославить без присвоения славы предшественника.


собственно эти самые *подлинные* махасиддхи таковыми и считались именно за их *сиддхи*, великие сиддхи!, а не за приписывание им неких титулов по политикоэкономическим соображениям.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ленин, видимо, по образцу бомжей носил всю свою одежду на себе. Хотя нет. Известно, что в мавзолее есть несколько мумий Ленина - все настоящие, сменные на случай профилактики одной из мумий. Вероятно, вторая шинель принадлежала одной из мумий.


Ждем еще 1 опус Андрея Валентинова  :Wink:

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Боюсь, что те истории, которые не обман, весьма мало известны. Ибо зачем настоящей нирманакаи махасиддхи слава того махасиддхи? Он и сам обладает всевозможными достоинствами и сиддхи и способен себя прославить без присвоения славы предшественника.
> 
> А так, тибетские тулку - это протез отсутствующих достоинств, когда за неимением наличных сиддхи прибегают к присвоению славы неких известных лиц прошлого (без которой иногда такой тулку - просто 0, хорошо - если просто ученый монах).



Тулку тулке рознь. 
Одно дело когда воплощение Авалокитешвары, Амитабхи , Манджушри.
В конце концов Тары, скажем Белой (неуместный юмор, ну кто понял, ага)
Другое - тулку заслуженного ламы прошлого.

----------


## Вантус

Я что-то Сорокина вспомнил:



> Узнал великий Ленин-Сталин Про трёх Ахматов,
> Призвал к себе трёх Ахматов,
> На службу призвал трёх Ахматов,
> В Небесную Москву трёх Ахматов,
> В Невидимый Кремль трёх Ахматов,
> Ай-бай!
> С тех пор три Ахмата
> В Небесной Москве живут,
> В Невидимом Кремле живут,
> ...

----------

Legba (12.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Тулку тулке рознь. 
> Одно дело когда воплощение Авалокитешвары, Амитабхи , Манджушри.
> В конце концов Тары, скажем Белой (неуместный юмор, ну кто понял, ага)
> Другое - тулку заслуженного ламы прошлого.


На самом деле, оба вида - одним цветом. Появлялись тулку "заслуженного ламы прошлого" из той же политики, просто не хватало им влияния и прочего, чтоб допрыгнуть до воплощения Авалокитешвары какого. Чьи там тулку Надапада или Канха, или Сараха? А Ра-лоцава, Миларепа, Марпа? Атиша?

----------

Denli (10.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Леонид Ш (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Ах да, почему ваджраянцы-невары не размножают у себя тулку? Или ваджраянцы-японцы? Почему тулку совершенно неизвестны у агхори и каулов?

----------

Велеслав (10.07.2012), Леонид Ш (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

мы просто тут немного поработаем.

----------

Велеслав (10.07.2012), Тао (10.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> На самом деле, оба вида - одним цветом. Появлялись тулку "заслуженного ламы прошлого" из той же политики, просто не хватало им влияния и прочего, чтоб допрыгнуть до воплощения Авалокитешвары какого. Чьи там тулку Надапада или Канха, или Сараха? А Ра-лоцава, Миларепа, Марпа? Атиша?


Может и так. Вроде с Кармапы началось. С Алмазного, что характерно, Пути)

А вообще при всем уважении полностью согласиться с Вами не могу.
Будь я хоть Ершик или Сифон)))  Есть Его Святейшество Далай-лама.
Я верю что он Авалокитешвара. Это часть моей личной религиозности.
Если бы не было тулку на Тибете, а в особенности тулку боддхисаттв- возможно
все было бы по другому. Может и мы б никак тиб.буддистами не были.
Я принимаю это как данность. Ламы о которых я слышал или которых видел,
для меня вполне соответствовали титулу "Ринпоче". А вот отрицательных примеров почти не знаю.

----------


## Вантус

> Есть Его Святейшество Далай-лама.
> Я верю что он Авалокитешвара. Это часть моей личной религиозности.


Дело ваше. А я не верю. Титул у него просто такой "нирманакая Авалокитешвары". Как "багрянородный" (у византийского императора), "солнцеликий", "брат Солнца и Луны" (у османского султана), "Дочь святого Марка" (в Венецианской республике).
Как по мне, лучше б он отказался от этих титулов, ибо о его знаниях достаточно говорит его титул пандиты - геше-лхарамбы. Других титулов ваджрачарье иметь совсем не обязательно.



> Если бы не было тулку на Тибете, а в особенности тулку боддхисаттв- возможно
> все было бы по другому. Может и мы б никак тиб.буддистами не были.


Какая связь ваджраяны, возникшей бог знает когда на шмашанах Индии и поздних тибетских феодальных титулов? Как наличие или отсутствие такого титула помогает или мешает йоге? Ведь не к титулу приходят за абстрактной благодатью, а к ваджрачарье за тантрой. А какие там у ваджрачарьи есть забавные титулы (или хоть нет ни одного) - к делу совершенно не относится.



> Я принимаю это как данность. Ламы о которых я слышал или которых видел,
> для меня вполне соответствовали титулу "Ринпоче". А вот отрицательных примеров почти не знаю.


Ваш взгляд просто не проникал глубже внешней блестящей оболочки.

----------

Denli (10.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Леонид Ш (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Дело ваше. А я не верю. Титул у него просто такой "нирманакая Авалокитешвары". Как "багрянородный" (у византийского императора), "солнцеликий", "брат Солнца и Луны" (у османского султана), "Дочь святого Марка" (в Венецианской республике).
> Как по мне, лучше б он отказался от этих титулов, ибо о его знаниях достаточно говорит его титул пандиты - геше-лхарамбы. Других титулов ваджрачарье иметь совсем не обязательно.


Да, как Вантус скажет, так и должно всё быть на земле.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Ваш взгляд просто не проникал глубже внешней блестящей оболочки.


Ваш, наверное, проник.

----------


## Вантус

> Да, как Вантус скажет, так и должно всё быть на земле.


То что я говорю, согласовано с верным познанием. Я могу приводить простыни заслуживающих доверия исторических источников о совершенно небодхисаттвенском поведении тулку прошлого, да и нынешнего времени, множество сомнительных поступков видных персон. Я могу указать на отсутствие проявлений каких бы то ни было сиддхи, упоминанием о которых пестрят рассказы из прошлого. Я могу указывать на теоретические нестыковки в самой системе тулку (из одного потока сознания образуются три, например, которые при этом ничего друг о друге не знают и прошлые жизни тупо не помнят, а порой говорят о них неверную информацию). А у моих оппонентов нет в запасе ничего, кроме эмоций, а возможно, чуть позже, и перехода на личности вместе с истериками.

Оппонентов легко понять - они шли не за методом обретения сиддхи, а за благодатью. Понятно, что если их идолы - просто обычные люди (хотя порой и сиддхи. и махасиддхи, допустим, встречаются), то все их восторги были тщетными и вместо благодати они просто тратили жизнь впустую. Обидно же и хочется поддеть того, кто смеет им об этом говорить, отмстить ему за потраченное время.

----------

Denli (10.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Леонид Ш (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Тао (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

да с благодатью тут все хорошо, хоть отбавляй лопатой.
с сиддхами напряги.

----------

Велеслав (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> да с благодатью тут все хорошо, хоть отбавляй лопатой.
> с сиддхами напряги.


А она нужна кому, эта благодать? С голодухи ее не поглодаешь, в нее не оденешься, и от нее даже не прокакаешься. Ибо полностью субъективная это штука. Сейчас накручу на себя тряпиц белых, надену шапку с черепами, возьму в руки какую-нибудь таинственную шнягу - и от меня начнет та же благодать переть.

----------

Denli (10.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> А она нужна кому, эта благодать? С голодухи ее не поглодаешь, в нее не оденешься, и от нее даже не прокакаешься. Ибо полностью субъективная это штука. Сейчас накручу на себя тряпиц белых, надену шапку с черепами, возьму в руки какую-нибудь таинственную шнягу - и от меня начнет та же благодать переть.


Сдается мне, для большинства это единственное, что доступно и привязывает к самому дискурсу. Плохого в этом нет ничего. Хорошего, правда, тоже. Но все же, люди имеют разное накопление заслуг. Кому-то путь веры, кому-то путь знаний. С чего начинать тому, у кого всех заслуг - рождение человеком?

----------

Велеслав (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

Блин, я теперь долго буду вспоминать, кем раньше был Ондрий.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Дело ваше. А я не верю. Титул у него просто такой "нирманакая Авалокитешвары". Как "багрянородный" (у византийского императора), "солнцеликий", "брат Солнца и Луны" (у османского султана), "Дочь святого Марка" (в Венецианской республике).
> Как по мне, лучше б он отказался от этих титулов, ибо о его знаниях достаточно говорит его титул пандиты - геше-лхарамбы. Других титулов ваджрачарье иметь совсем не обязательно.
> 
> Какая связь ваджраяны, возникшей бог знает когда на шмашанах Индии и поздних тибетских феодальных титулов? Как наличие или отсутствие такого титула помогает или мешает йоге? Ведь не к титулу приходят за абстрактной благодатью, а к ваджрачарье за тантрой. А какие там у ваджрачарьи есть забавные титулы (или хоть нет ни одного) - к делу совершенно не относится.
> 
> Ваш взгляд просто не проникал глубже внешней блестящей оболочки.


Ну мне то кажется что это не титул. Далай-лама и есть Ченрезиг.
Я Его видел несколько раз.
Никаких сомнений. Хотите верьте хотите нет.

А какая скажем блестящая оболочка у Ело Ринпоче?
Или у ушедшего Кирти Ринпоче? 
Если и бывали оборотни в погонах, так что ж все такие?

Вы эта, Вантус, притормозите...))))

----------

SlavaR (10.07.2012), Нико (10.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Блин, я теперь долго буду вспоминать, кем раньше был Ондрий.


В прошлой жизни? Он и сам не фтыкает (((

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Сдается мне, для большинства это единственное, что доступно и привязывает к самому дискурсу. Плохого в этом нет ничего. Хорошего, правда, тоже. Но все же, люди имеют разное накопление заслуг. Кому-то путь веры, кому-то путь знаний. С чего начинать тому, у кого всех заслуг - рождение человеком?


Школа, армия, институт, комсомол, банк, нефть, тюрьма, всеобщее признание...

----------


## Ондрий

> Никаких сомнений. Хотите верьте хотите нет.


А я вот вам верю, что у вас нет сомнений. А какая была методика уничтожения этих сомнений? Было бы очень полезно многим.

----------

Топпер- (10.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> В прошлой жизни? Он и сам не фтыкает (((


Честно говорю. Я уже не помню, кто Вы.

----------


## Ондрий

> Честно говорю. Я уже не помню, кто Вы.


Главное - не волнуйтесь, это не самое важное в жизни  :Wink:

----------


## Тензин Таши

> А я вот вам верю, что у вас нет сомнений. А какая была методика уничтожения этих сомнений? Было бы очень полезно многим.


Ну а как доказать что Хендрикс гений? 
Или Бродский ? Имеющий уши да услышит...

----------


## Ондрий

> Школа, армия, институт, комсомол, банк, нефть, тюрьма, всеобщее признание...


Между прочим, имеется некоторое кол-во авторитетных товарищей не чуджых Дхарме. В смысле, тех кто именно в авторитете. Том самом. Но вот всеобщего публичного признания им как-то не сильно нужно.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну а как доказать что Хендрикс гений? 
> Или Бродский ? Имеющий уши да услышит...


Нет, погодите, Хендрикса я слышу и понимаю, что он - виртуоз. Для этого есть вполне мирские критерии. Их вам изложит любой ученик начальной музыкальной школы. Без всякой мистики и поповства.
Но я не понимаю, как, слушая некоего Ламу, можно однозначно понять, что он тулку и в "этом нет никаких сомнений"? Поделитесь методом, плиз.

Или в смысле - он сам скажет, а имеющий уши, да услышит?  :Smilie: ))

----------

Велеслав (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Главное - не волнуйтесь, это не самое важное в жизни


Да я и не волнуюсь. Вот если бы Бао или Ёрш ник сменили....

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Между прочим, имеется некоторое кол-во авторитетных товарищей не чуджых Дхарме. В смысле, те кто именно в авторитете. Но вот всеобщего публичного признания им как-то не сильно нужно.


Для этого они даже выступают инкогнито. Меняют ники))

----------

Нико (10.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Для этого они даже выступают инкогнито. Меняют ники))


Я вот свой не сменю. Ни за что.

----------


## Ондрий

> Для этого они даже выступают инкогнито. Меняют ники))


Вы мне льстите. Но на вопрос-то хотелось бы ответа услышать.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Нет, погодите, Хендрикса я слышу и понимаю, что он - виртуоз. Для этого есть вполне мирские критерии. Их вам изложит любой ученик начальной музыкальной школы. Без всякой мистики и поповства.
> Но я не понимаю, как, слушая некоего Ламу, можно однозначно понять, что он тулку и в "этом нет никаких сомнений"? Поделитесь методом, плиз.
> 
> Или в смысле - он сам скажет, а имеющий уши, да услышит? ))


Нет ну почему. Во всех книжках же характеристики тру-ламы имеются.
Они вполне мирские. А других быть не может- мы ж в миру.
Но вот Петросяна от Жванецкого Вы ж отличите. Каков критерий?
Правильно: Михалыч из Одессы, значит Ондрию земляк. Он- тру)

Насчет тулку у меня критериев нет. Ну наверное как и с всем остальным: слушаем размышляем 
анализируем

----------

Велеслав (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я вот свой не сменю. Ни за что.


Очень рад за вас, такая информация была бы более уместна на "вбросе", там вам есть с кем этим поделиться.

----------


## Ондрий

> Нет ну почему. Во всех книжках же характеристики тру-ламы имеются.


Тру-лама имеет вполне канонические хар-ки. У Цонкапы они изложены. И причем тут тулку? Тулку - тру-лама? Цонкапа про тулку что-то писал?




> Насчет тулку у меня критериев нет. Ну наверное как и с всем остальным: слушаем размышляем 
> анализируем


Т.е. просто объект веры. Без критериев. 

Слушание и размышление? Поделитесь методом из текстов, где правильное слушание и правильное размышление приводят к выводам, что некий лама - тулку?

----------

Велеслав (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> А какая скажем блестящая оболочка у Ело Ринпоче?


А мне все равно, представьте себе, ринпоче ли Ело Ринпоче или нет. Он и без этого титула вполне хорош, ибо удовлетворяет требованиям к учителю тайной мантры, изложенным индийскими и тибетскими пандитами. То, что он хорошо знает сутры и тантры можно проверить, его искусность в ритуалах - можно посмотреть, наличие бодхичитты и нравственности тоже проверяется по его действиям. У него все в наличии и титул "ринпоче" - лишь незначительный довесок к его личности.

----------

Alex (10.07.2012), Denli (10.07.2012), Legba (12.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Тру-лама имеет вполне канонические хар-ки. У Цонкапы они изложены. И причем тут тулку? Тулку - тру-лама? Цонкапа про тулку что-то писал?
> 
> Т.е. просто объект веры. Без критериев. 
> 
> Слушание и размышление? Поделитесь методом из текстов, где правильное слушание и правильное размышление приводят к выводам, что некий лама - тулку?


У меня такого текста нет. То что Далай-лама - Авалокитешвара это объект моей 
веры. Субъективно я вижу этому разные доказательства. Но ведь и о том что Будда- будда мы узнаем из Слова Будды.

----------

Нико (10.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> У меня такого текста нет. То что Далай-лама - Авалокитешвара это объект моей веры.


Вот мы и пришли к тому, что это просто объект веры без всяких критериев.



> Но ведь и о том что Будда- будда мы узнаем из Слова Будды.


Наличие или отсутствие исторического будды никак не умаляет саму Дхарму как систему философии и практик.
Вы произвольно расширяете тематику. Тулку - вполне определенный персонаж, у него есть св-ва. В них не надо верить, это нужно исследовать достоверно. 
То же и с сидхами - они либо есть, либо их нет. Либо их видят, либо их не видят, и тогда достоверно сказать о них нечего.

Гуру прошлого своим немногим ученикам демонстрировали сиддхи и, тем самым, доказывали, что они не проходимцы. И ученики под их руководством достигали всех целей практик. 
Сейчас куча титулов, званий, дикая масса "учеников", но ни одного достигшего.

----------

Вантус (10.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Сейчас куча титулов, званий, дикая масса "учеников", но ни одного достигшего.


[/QUOTE]

Откуда Вам знать?

----------


## Ондрий

> Откуда Вам знать?


А вы верьте мне! )))

----------

Велеслав (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Откуда Вам знать?


Ну, в прошлом по небу тришулы летали, армии разбегались, йогины летали, обоссанное становилось золотом и пр. - и все это при очень малой распространенности ваджраяны. Сейчас ваджраяна имет мильоны адептов, логично предположить, что все эти вещи должны наблюдаться не реже. Но... Не наблюдаются. Вообще.

----------

Denli (10.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Не наблюдаются. Вообще.


у нас с тобой просто карма плохая и кривое кармическое вИдение.. или видЕние. такие дела.

----------

Legba (12.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Ну, в прошлом по небу тришулы летали, армии разбегались, йогины летали, обоссанное становилось золотом и пр. - и все это при очень малой распространенности ваджраяны. Сейчас ваджраяна имет мильоны адептов, логично предположить, что все эти вещи должны наблюдаться не реже. Но... Не наблюдаются. Вообще.


Вы смеётесь? Во времена упадка?

----------


## Вантус

> у нас с тобой просто карма плохая и кривое кармическое вИдение.. или видЕние. такие дела.


Бядааа-то какааа... Надо головой об стену чаще биться. Или об пол. Или спорынью кушать - тогда сразу ёгины на метлах всюду полетят и мир будет прекрасен, как картина Босха.

----------

Denli (10.07.2012), Legba (12.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы смеётесь? Во времена упадка?


логика просто прелесть)

----------


## Нико

> А вы верьте мне! )))


Как верить, если я уже забыла, как Вас звали раньше?

----------


## Вантус

> Вы смеётесь? Во времена упадка?


Калиюга уже давнооо началась. Миларепа уже в калиюге жил. И ничего, не мешало - в четыре раза больше мантр произноси и все будет пучком, так отцы завещали.

----------

Denli (10.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Вот мы и пришли к тому, что это просто объект веры без всяких критериев.
> Наличие или отсутствие исторического будды никак не умаляет саму Дхарму как систему философии и практик.
> Вы произвольно расширяете тематику. Тулку - вполне определенный персонаж, у него есть св-ва. В них не надо верить, это нужно исследовать достоверно. 
> То же и с сидхами - они либо есть, либо их нет. Либо их видят, либо их не видят, и тогда достоверно сказать о них нечего.
> 
> Гуру прошлого своим немногим ученикам демонстрировали сиддхи и тем самым доказывали что они не проходимцы. И ученики под их руководством достигали всех целей практик. 
> Сейчас куча титулов, званий, дикая масса "учеников", но ни одного достигшего.



Все так. Упадок, бюрократия, коррупция, дхарма-бизнес, стивен-сигал, третий-глаз...
Но я ж говорю не про всех тулку. В конце концов
можете не верить что Далай-лама будда, но то что он канонический
наставник махаяны и тантры Вы согласны?

----------


## Ондрий

> Бядааа-то какааа... Надо головой об стену чаще биться. Или об пол. Или спорынью кушать - тогда сразу ёгины на метлах всюду полетят и мир будет прекрасен, как картина Босха.


об пол. 100000 раз)))

----------

Вантус (10.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Все так. Упадок, бюрократия, коррупция, дхарма-бизнес, стивен-сигал, третий-глаз...
> Но я ж говорю не про всех тулку. В конце концов
> можете не верить что Далай-лама будда, но то что он канонический
> наставник махаяны и тантры Вы согласны?


Ладно, оставим эту тему. Пусть базарят меж собой.

----------


## Ондрий

> Все так. Упадок, бюрократия, коррупция, дхарма-бизнес, стивен-сигал, третий-глаз...
> Но я ж говорю не про всех тулку.


Погодите, я так не поспеваю за вами и таким скорым сужением смыслов.
Значит, уже не все реальные тулку, которые таковыми числятся?  :Wink: 




> В конце концов можете не верить что Далай-лама будда, но то что он канонический наставник махаяны и тантры Вы согласны?


Далай Лама очень очень образованный бхикшу. Много знает и весьма почитаем за свои таланты. Но где тут тулку? Я же не против, чтобы ЕСДЛ был будда. Это вы не путайте вопрос личной садханы, для тех, кто получал от него ванг и объективизацию титула. Пока я не понял вашей мысли как "канонический наставник махаяны и тантры" становится тулку.

----------

Велеслав (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> В конце концов
> можете не верить что Далай-лама будда, но то что он канонический
> наставник махаяны и тантры Вы согласны?


Все, что можно сказать объективно - что это весьма сведующий в сутре и ваджраянской тантре бхикшу (думаю, мало равных ему в этом), хитрый и расчетливый политик, а также человек весьма широкого кругозора, сумевший преодолеть свое феодально-отсталое происхождение и методом самообразования получивший неплохое понимание современных наук и европейской философии, т.е. способный еще и проявлять недюжинную волю и концентрацию, а также обладающий острым интеллектом. Все, больше о нем нельзя объективно сказать практически нечего.

----------

Alex (10.07.2012), Denli (10.07.2012), Ittosai (10.07.2012), SlavaR (10.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (10.07.2012), Леонид Ш (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Тао (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Ладно, оставим эту тему. Пусть базарят меж собой.


Да и спать пора.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ладно, оставим эту тему. Пусть базарят меж собой.


Вот потом все обижаются на Топпера. А он 100500мульенов прав - почти НИКТО из тибетского направления не понимает азов учения, не ориентируется в нем, не может ответить тхеравадинам ни на один законный вопрос и все скатывается в итоге к банальным наездам на личность. Вот что вы сейчас сказали? В переводе на русский - "Да пошли они". Отличный аргумент в диспуте! А ведь сколько лет люди "в дхарме"!!

----------

Alex (10.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Леонид Ш (10.07.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (10.07.2012), Тао (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> щазз вброшу)))
> Вантус, без обид!)))
> 
> при коммунистах еще было дело - лично видел 2 *подлинные* шинели Ленина с пулевыми отверстиями от одного ранения (Каплан)!
> 
> так-то!


Наверное холодно было, вот он в двух шинелях (Сталина и Орджизникидзе) и вышел. А тут - Каплан.
Ничего удивительного. Сталину потом пришлось новую шинельку справлять.

----------

Alex (10.07.2012), Denli (10.07.2012), Legba (12.07.2012), Вантус (10.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Если б лама Цонкапа увидел бы, во что превратится в будущем гелугпа, да и вся сарма (по нингма есть кому заботиться), брить голову ему бы не было необходимости до конца своих дней.

* оракулство с духами как метод управления страной
* введение института наследных перерожденцев
* политические убийства
* накопление богатств
* оружие в дацанах 
* вооруженные военные действия монахов ташилунгпо vs дрепунг и т.д.
* введение культов странных духов (д.шугден и т.д.)
* монахи на государственной службе
* житие монахов во дворцах
* политические кризисы с тяжелыми последствиями "Таранатха" vs "Авалокитешвара", "Авалокитешвара" vs "Амитабха"
* ....

далее список пусть продолжит цепон Шакапба.

да уж, упадок так упадок.

----------

Chikara (10.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

И сейчас бледнолицые активно поощряют непотребство, проявляя поразительную некритичность. В результате махасиддхи тихо помирают со своими сиддхи, никем не замеченные, ибо кому интересен простой монах или и вовсе какой колхозник или оборванец на гхате? А тунеядцы, лицемерные аферисты процветают со своими "монастырями", завернувшись в экзотические тряпицы, сопровождаемые дудками. тарелками и камланиями, подобные популярным звездам кино или эстрады.

----------

Alex (10.07.2012), Denli (10.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (10.07.2012), Кунсанг (10.07.2012), Леонид Ш (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

> Если б лама Цонкапа увидел бы, во что превратится в будущем гелугпа, да и вся сарма (по нингма есть кому заботиться), брить голову ему бы не было необходимости до конца своих дней.
> 
> * оракулство с духами как метод управления страной
> * введение института наследных перерожденцев
> * политические убийства
> * накопление богатств
> * оружие в дацанах 
> * вооруженные военные действия монахов ташилунгпо vs дрепунг и т.д.
> * введение культов странных духов (д.шугден и т.д.)
> ...


Большая часть этих пунктов была и до Цонкапы. Более того, поначалу тулку обнаруживали исключительно в аристократических родах. Еще при Трисонг Деуцене монахи в делах управления страной имели право голоса (весьма значительное). И да, были монахи на госслужбе. Сам Цонкапа хотел создать школу, безразличную к политическим распрям, но позже Гелуг была втянута в соперничество Пагмо Другпа. Из всех школ разве что Нингма держалась в сторонке и особо не боролась за власть. В том числе, благодаря отсутствию единой школьной системы.
Будто  раньше все было  прекрасно. Упадок - стандартная отговорка. Людям нравится мечтать о Золотом Веке, но взгляните: передается Дхарма, доступна масса литература разного качества перевода и масса информации буквально "на кончиках пальцев". Что еще надо? Чтоб по первому зову страждущего прилетал махасиддха? И так весьма неплохо)

----------

SlavaR (10.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (10.07.2012), Леонид Ш (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012), Эделизи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Весьма неплохо это для того чтобы не получить плохое рождение, имхо. Но очень хорошо это достижение различных сиддхи. Где в наше время золотая середина?

----------


## Дхармананда

> Где в наше время золотая середина?


В уме и больше нигде.

----------


## Кунсанг

> В уме и больше нигде.


Но и ум это тоже большая территория. Где в уме найти золотую середину?

----------


## Дхармананда

> Где в уме найти золотую середину?


В верном воззрении)

----------

Pema Sonam (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Denli

> Ну мне то кажется что это не титул. Далай-лама и есть Ченрезиг.
> Я Его видел несколько раз.
> Никаких сомнений. Хотите верьте хотите нет.


А я тоже не верю. Ибо слишком многие действия "представителя Авалокитешвары на Земле" (как говорит почтенный Дондуп) приводит к негативным результатам. Взять хотя-бы историю в выбором Панчен-ламы, когда ЕС ДЛ нарушил свое джентельменское соглашение с Чатрелом Ринпоче и обнародовал свой выбор на несколько дней раньше положенного срока. К какому результату это привело - знают все. Чатрел Ринпоче сел на десятку лет в тюрьму, а Панчен-лама неведомо где... 

Если бы ЕС ДЛ был воплощением Авалокитешвары, то он по логике вещей должен был бы обладать сиддхами, ясновиденьем и т.п. И что-то мне слабо верится, что действия Авалокитешвары, обладающего сиддхами, ясновиденьем и т.п. могут привести к такому плачевному результату. Скорее это похоже на устранение политического соперника.

----------

Арису Кеншин (03.08.2012), Вантус (10.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Если бы ЕС ДЛ был воплощением Авалокитешвары, то он по логике вещей должен был бы обладать сиддхами, ясновиденьем и т.п. И что-то мне слабо верится, что действия Авалокитешвары, обладающего сиддхами, ясновиденьем и т.п. могут привести к такому плачевному результату. Скорее это похоже на устранение политического соперника.


Бодхисаттва может делать все что угодно, ему последствия видней.
А у вас просто реализация хромает.

----------

Кунсанг (10.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> Бодхисаттва может делать все что угодно, ему последствия видней.
> А у вас просто реализация хромает.


Попрошу без издевательств, ладненько?
Я со всем, что Денли написал черным цветом, согласен. Но тем не менее... )

----------

Denli (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Попрошу без издевательств, ладненько?
>  Я со всем, что Денли написал черным цветом, согласен. Но тем не менее... )


Попрошу уточнить, где здесь издевательство? 
Если я не неверно понимаю принципы поведения высокого бодхисаттвы, вы поправьте.

Разве может человек судить о поведении Авалокитешвары, тем более не обладающий реализациями?

----------

Кунсанг (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

Скорее это похоже на устранение политического соперника.[/QUOTE]

Извращённое восприятие.

----------

Кунсанг (10.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> Попрошу уточнить, где здесь издевательство? 
> Если я не неверно понимаю принципы поведения высокого бодхисаттвы, вы поправьте.
> 
> Разве может человек судить о поведении Авалокитешвары, тем более не обладающий реализациями?


А теперь попрошу без дурачества  :Smilie:

----------

Ондрий (10.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Вот так всегда!
 Что то спросишь, а тебя тут же попросят.




> Извращённое восприятие.


А какое ваше видиние ситуации?

----------

Wyrd (10.07.2012), Вантус (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

Не лучше ли оставить тибетскую политику тибетцам? Можно бесконечно делать предположения о событиях прошлого, только толку никакого.
Тибет - не волшебная страна, зачем же сетовать, что что-то не соответствует нашим фантазиям? И каждый сам решает, следовать ли за конкретным учителем.

Что касается настоящего - Далай-Ламу частенько объявляют духовным лидером тибетцев и даже(!) всех буддистов. Утверждение настолько абсурдное и невежественное, что не вызывает никакой эмоциональной реакции, одно лишь недоумение. Ясно то, что достопочтенному Тендзину Гьяцо необходимо почаще привлекать внимание международной общественности - это просто его долг как главы правительства в изгнании. Иначе как кормиться тиб. диаспоре? Это не плохо и не хорошо, было раньше и есть сейчас. Но такая ситуация никоим образом не характеризует мотивацию и намерения конкретных наставников Дхармы и самих тибетцев. Проще говоря, есть люди как с загрязненной мотивацией, так и с чистой. Определить у кого какая - весьма затруднительно. 

Лучше направить свои усилия на действительно совершенный и требующий всестороннего изучения и применения предмет - Дхарму.

----------

Wyrd (10.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (10.07.2012), Тао (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Ясно то, что достопочтенному Тендзину Гьяцо необходимо почаще привлекать внимание международной общественности - это просто его долг как главы правительства в изгнании. Иначе как кормиться тиб. диаспоре?


Кормиться, как и всем прочим - работать, а не околачивать груши. Индусы вот работают, чего б и тибетцам не последовать их примеру?



> Вот так всегда!
>  Что то спросишь, а тебя тут же попросят.
> 
> А какое ваше видиние ситуации?


В эту ночь решили асахары отравить токийское метро! Вот до чего "чистое" (некритичное, как у олигофрена) видение людей доводит.

----------

Legba (12.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (10.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (10.07.2012), Леонид Ш (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

А разве тибетцы не работают?

----------


## Вантус

> А разве тибетцы не работают?


Спросите у *Denli*, он вам немало интересного на эту тему расскажет, про непальских тибетцев.

----------

Велеслав (10.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (10.07.2012), Леонид Ш (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Вот так всегда!
>  Что то спросишь, а тебя тут же попросят.
> 
> 
> 
> А какое ваше видиние ситуации?


Моё видЕние состоит в том, что Его Святейшество Далай-лама и Панчен Ринпоче -- как солнце и луна для тибетского народа. Почитайте, какие отношение веками связывали этих двух просветлённых существ. Какие могут быть полит. соперничества? Сравните возраст Его Святейшества и 11-го Панчена Ринпоче. Посмотрите заодно на тот факт, что, в отсутствие Панчена Ринпоче, Его Святейшество тесно связан с 17-м Гьялва Кармапой Ургьен Тинлеем Дордже. Потому что обязательно нужна непрерывная линия преемственности. Так бы всё это получил Панчен-лама. А сейчас Гьялва Кармапа получает от Его Святейшества все передачи. Случайность или нет? Не скрипите уже зубами, перетирая вопросы, в которых ничего не смыслите. Вам не понять. Речь идёт о сохранении тибетского буддизма, а вы всё политику примешиваете.

----------

Кунсанг (10.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012), Тензин Таши (10.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Не лучше ли оставить тибетскую политику тибетцам? Можно бесконечно делать предположения о событиях прошлого, только толку никакого.
> Тибет - не волшебная страна, зачем же сетовать, что что-то не соответствует нашим фантазиям? И каждый сам решает, следовать ли за конкретным учителем.
> 
> Что касается настоящего - Далай-Ламу частенько объявляют духовным лидером тибетцев и даже(!) всех буддистов. Утверждение настолько абсурдное и невежественное, что не вызывает никакой эмоциональной реакции, одно лишь недоумение. Ясно то, что достопочтенному Тендзину Гьяцо необходимо почаще привлекать внимание международной общественности - это просто его долг как главы правительства в изгнании. Иначе как кормиться тиб. диаспоре? Это не плохо и не хорошо, было раньше и есть сейчас. Но такая ситуация никоим образом не характеризует мотивацию и намерения конкретных наставников Дхармы и самих тибетцев. Проще говоря, есть люди как с загрязненной мотивацией, так и с чистой. Определить у кого какая - весьма затруднительно. 
> 
> Лучше направить свои усилия на действительно совершенный и требующий всестороннего изучения и применения предмет - Дхарму.


Так и направляйте, кто Вам мешает? Только осуждать не стоит никого, и строить свои домыслы тоже. Это не дхармично.

----------

Кунсанг (10.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012), Тензин Таши (10.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Не скрипите уже зубами, перетирая вопросы, в которых ничего не смыслите.


Я не сриплю, честное слово. 
Вообще ничего в этом не смыслю, поэтому спрашиваю.

А тибетский буддизм уже вроде сохранили, причем конкретно, нэ?




> Это не дхармично.


Не дхармичненько!  :Kiss:

----------

Велеслав (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Моё видЕние состоит в том, что Его Святейшество Далай-лама и Панчен Ринпоче -- как солнце и луна для тибетского народа.


Кабардинский народ поет: "Сталин - солнце золотое наше", эвенк сравнивает его с северным сиянием, житель Алтая с могучим кедром.



> Почитайте, какие отношение веками связывали этих двух просветлённых существ. Какие могут быть полит. соперничества?


Отношения типа срачЪ, если мне не изменяет память. То Далай-лама (№13) из страны бежал, а Панчен (№9) с его чиновниками прикладывали руки к имуществу, то наоборот, Панчен-ламу в Китай выгоняли. Помним-с, помним-с.



> Сравните возраст Его Святейшества и 11-го Панчена Ринпоче. Посмотрите заодно на тот факт, что, в отсутствие Панчена Ринпоче, Его Святейшество тесно связан с 17-м Гьялва Кармапой Ургьен Тинлеем Дордже.


Который - один из трех нынешних кармап, ага. Наверное, их надо именовать "Кармапа 17.1", "Кармапа 17.2" и "Кармапа 17.3".



> Потому что обязательно нужна непрерывная линия преемственности. Так бы всё это получил Панчен-лама. А сейчас Гьялва Кармапа получает от Его Святейшества все передачи. Случайность или нет? Не скрипите уже зубами, перетирая вопросы, в которых ничего не смыслите. Вам не понять. Речь идёт о сохранении тибетского буддизма, а вы всё политику примешиваете.


Невары, хоть со скрипом, но без Далай-ламы, тулку и тибетцев до наших дней дотянули. Значит, для сохранения ваджраяны далай-лама, тулку и тибетцы вообще не являются столь уж необходимыми.

----------

Велеслав (10.07.2012), Леонид Ш (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

> Только осуждать не стоит никого, и строить свои домыслы тоже. Это не дхармично.


Я не высказал ни слова осуждения. Просто констатировал ситуацию. Тиб. диаспора в изгнании фактически держится на спонсорстве европейцев (есть контраргументы?). И что с того? Еще раз повторю: конкретных личностей это никак не характеризует. И мотивацию в общем не определяет. 




> Кормиться, как и всем прочим - работать, а не околачивать груши. Индусы вот работают, чего б и тибетцам не последовать их примеру?


Для простого люда удобно быть иждивенцем, для духовенства существование за счет верующих - вполне естественно. Не вижу во втором ничего плохого, главное чтоб марку держали. Кто-то соответствует своему статусу, кто-то нет, так ведь это всегда было.

----------

Велеслав (10.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Вообще все, кому дороги не дудки и хоругви, а ваджраяна, должны, на мой взгляд, твердо для себя установить, что "тулку", "ринпоче" - это почетные тибетские титулы, не имеющие к сиддхи никакого отношения. Единственное, что стоит из формальных критериев принимать во внимание - это время, проведенное в одиночном ритрите, монашеский стаж и ученые степени. Ну, если человек ведет образ жизни бездомного, это также.

----------

Арису Кеншин (03.08.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (10.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (10.07.2012), Дхармананда (10.07.2012), Леонид Ш (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

К сиддхи имеют отношение все таки титулы опосредованное тулку ринпоче потому что они их достигают. Не титулы достигают а люди их носящие иногда.

----------

Нико (10.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> К сиддхи имеют отношение все таки титулы опосредованное тулку ринпоче потому что они их достигают. Не титулы достигают а люди их носящие иногда.


Только это настолько опосредованное отношение, что нельзя заранее судить по титулу. Проще по человеку непосредственно. Единственное исключение - если он _первый_ ринпоче в линии своих перерождений.

----------

Дхармананда (10.07.2012), Кунсанг (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

Ну да, тулки, ринпоче, далай-ламы... Это всё ерунда, не имеет значения. А вот наши парни на БФ -- истинные держатели традиции.

----------


## Ондрий

> А вот наши парни на БФ -- истинные держатели традиции.


Достойный аргумент в диспуте! Вы только побольше, побольше на личности, это очень способствует победе в спорах!

----------

AlexThunder (22.07.2012), Denli (10.07.2012), Вантус (10.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (10.07.2012), Леонид Ш (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Достойный аргумент в диспуте! Вы только побольше, побольше на личности, это очень способствует победе в спорах!


Они могут на ЛИЧНОСТЬ ДАЛАЙ-ЛАМЫ ПЕРЕХОДИТЬ? А я не могу?

----------


## Нико

> Как объяснить тогда тот факт, что солнце сбежало в Индию и заручилось поддержкой ЦРУ, а луна осталась в Китае, заявив о своей поддержке КПК???


Вот-вот. И я о том же. Много Вы понимаете.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Как объяснить тогда тот факт, что солнце сбежало в Индию и заручилось поддержкой ЦРУ, а луна осталась в Китае, заявив о своей поддержке КПК???


Какое то у вас видение извращенное. Солнце "сбежало" потому что иначе была бы смерть. Да и Луна осталась в Китае в силу своих причин. Его Святейшество думаете виноват?

----------


## Ондрий

> Они могут на ЛИЧНОСТЬ ДАЛАЙ-ЛАМЫ ПЕРЕХОДИТЬ? А я не могу?


Нда. Аргументация все веселее.

----------

AlexThunder (22.07.2012), Denli (10.07.2012), Вантус (10.07.2012), Леонид Ш (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Какое то у вас видение извращенное. Солнце "сбежало" потому что иначе была бы смерть. Да и Луна осталась в Китае в силу своих причин.


Именно так. Про Луну и его тюремное заключение побольше почитайте. Да и про смерть Луны от отравления, после известной его речи.

----------

Кунсанг (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

и папа у него - голубь! (С)

----------

Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Большая часть этих пунктов была и до Цонкапы. Более того, поначалу тулку обнаруживали исключительно в аристократических родах.


Далеко не бОльшая. И причем тут аристократы? Это аргумент, что раз там были всякие аристократы, то и вреда мало? 




> Упадок - стандартная отговорка. Людям нравится мечтать о Золотом Веке, но взгляните: передается Дхарма, доступна масса литература разного качества перевода и масса информации буквально "на кончиках пальцев". Что еще надо? Чтоб по первому зову страждущего прилетал махасиддха? И так весьма неплохо)


Пока неплохо только тибетцам живущим за счет западных инвестиций, что почему-то никак не мешает им держать инвесторов за белых обезьян.

То что стала доступна масса литературы - скорее благодаря КПК, как бы цинично это не звучало. До "белой эмиграции" иному залетному "туристу" в тибете грозила неиллюзорная смерть как шпиёну.

Не понимаю, какой смысл давить тут на жалость, что дескать, если бы не "все это", то "было бы плохо" к обсуждаемому вопросу о тулку? Может вы попробуете это сформулировать более логично?

----------

Denli (10.07.2012), Арису Кеншин (03.08.2012), Вантус (10.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> К сиддхи имеют отношение все таки титулы опосредованное тулку ринпоче потому что они их достигают. Не титулы достигают а люди их носящие иногда.


Думаю, если у тибетцев есть истина, то перенимать у них можно только истину, а не их религиозный уклад, историю, политику и т.д.

----------

Арису Кеншин (03.08.2012), Кунсанг (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Свинья везде найдет грязь, а реализованное существо и в грязи будет видеть нектар... К чему я это? а к тому что лучше работать над собственным видением, чем выискивать недостатки в других. И если практика не блещет достижениями, не говоря уже о каких-то сиддхах, не стоит обвинять практику и искать экзотические и эзотерические учения, полузабытые линии передач, изобретать свой буддизм и пр. Действенность практики подтверждена достигшими реализации практикующими. А то что она не работает - вина практикующего, но не практики. Можно до бесконечности выискивать недостатки в Тибете, ламах, буддизме в целом или отдельных его ветвях, но к желанной реализации это не приблизит ни на шаг, скорее только отдалит от нее, и даже собственная эрудиция станет скорее преградой чем подспорьем на пути.

----------

Echo (12.07.2012), Александр Кеосаян (10.07.2012), Джыш (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Я с вами полностью согласен!

----------

Арису Кеншин (03.08.2012), Вантус (10.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

> Далеко не бОльшая. И причем тут аристократы? Это аргумент, что раз там были всякие аристократы, то и вреда мало? 
>  Пока неплохо только тибетцам живущим за счет западных инвестиций, что почему-то никак не мешает им держать инвесторов за белых обезьян.
>  Не понимаю, какой смысл давить тут на жалость, что дескать, если бы не "все это", то "было бы плохо" к обсуждаемому вопросу о тулку? Может вы попробуете это сформулировать более логично?


По каждому пункту раскладывать? Слишком долго. Если интересно - рекомендую "Воинов радуги" Островской-младшей.
Аристократы при том, что возникновение и институализация многих школ Сарма, а также института тулку имело одной из своих граней - стремление к упрочнению своих позиций аристократическими родами. В этом плане, практика нахождения тулку в обычных семьях (которая, кстати,  началась в Гелуг) весьма положительна.

Да я не на жалость давлю, а стремлюсь подчеркнуть положительные стороны "экспорта Дхармы". 




> То что стала доступна масса литературы - скорее благодаря КПК, как бы цинично это не звучало.


А я утверждал, что все это - благодаря исключительно тибетским эмигрантами? Они - лишь часть процесса рецепции Дхармы на Западе.

Что касается "тулку", то есть три значения этого термина. Но европейцы видят исключительно первый - Нирманакая в высшем смысле. Отсюда непонятки и обожествление. Тулку могут назвать просто в качестве признания качеств, характерных для некоего великого мастера прошлого. Да и просто как почетный титул. 

Говоря в общем, моя позиция нейтральна. Вы же видите в моих высказываниях аргументацию в защиту позиций, ни одной из которых я не высказывал прямо и не подразумевал.

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> По каждому пункту раскладывать? Слишком долго. Если интересно - рекомендую "Воинов радуги" Островской-младшей.


Островская-мл тут наименьший авторитет с самой худшей его форме. Образованные тибетцы сами прекрасно справляются с описанием своей истории.




> Аристократы при том, что возникновение и институализация многих школ Сарма, а также института тулку имело одной из своих граней - стремление к упрочнению своих позиций аристократическими родами. В этом плане, практика нахождения тулку в обычных семьях (которая, кстати,  началась в Гелуг) весьма положительна.


Речь не шла о том, как бы низшим классам общества тоже продвинуться повыше. А о ценности самого принципа "перерожденец". Впрочем зачем читать аргументы, можно сразу отвечать ))




> Да я не на жалость давлю, а стремлюсь подчеркнуть положительные стороны "экспорта Дхармы".


с этим вроде бы никто и не спорил.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Denli

> Бодхисаттва может делать все что угодно, ему последствия видней.
> А у вас просто реализация хромает.


Почему-то всякий раз, когда нечего возразить по существу, оппоненты переходят на личности. Про свою реализацию я знаю сам, но сейчас это к делу не относится: мы обсуждаем другой вопрос. Посему прошу на личности не переходить.

----------

Карма Палджор (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Denli

> Моё видЕние состоит в том, что Его Святейшество Далай-лама и Панчен Ринпоче -- как солнце и луна для тибетского народа. Почитайте, какие отношение веками связывали этих двух просветлённых существ. Какие могут быть полит. соперничества?


Можете перечитать Шакабпу. Там черным по белому написано, что еще 9й Панчен-лама славился прокитайскими настроениями, за что был подвергнут остракизму администрацией Лхасы, оставил Ташилумпо и бежал. На момент подписания соглашения из 17 пунктов одним из требования китайского правительства было восстановление всех привилегий уже 10го Панчен-ламы, который с рождения был неугоден тибетскому правительству. А вы спрашиваете: какие могут быть полит. соперничества?

----------

Вантус (10.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

> Островская-мл тут наименьший авторитет с самой худшей его форме. Образованные тибетцы сами прекрасно справляются с описанием своей истории.


Работы буддологов предпочтительней по той причине, что привлекают в качестве фактического материала традиционную тиб историографию разных авторов из различных тиб. школ("образованные тибетцы"), в которой есть как расхождения, так и общие места. А также используют китайские источники того времени. И все это анализируется относительно беспристрастно, без стыдливых замалчиваний, передергиваний и стандартных мифологем. Проще говоря - вы получаете массу материала с грамотным анализом, а не тексты, часть которых даже прочитать и оценить не сможете из-за языкового барьера.




> Речь не шла о том, как бы низшим классам общества тоже продвинуться повыше.


А я о другом:



> Если б лама Цонкапа увидел бы, во что превратится в будущем гелугпа, да и вся сарма (по нингма есть кому заботиться), брить голову ему бы не было необходимости до конца своих дней.
> 
> * введение института наследных перерожденцев -_ было до_
> * политические убийства - _и это было, как часть политики_
> * накопление богатств -_ это подразумевается_
> * монахи на государственной службе -_ это еще при Сонгцен Гампо и Трисонге было_
> * житие монахов во дворцах - _вполне себе жили_
> * политические кризисы с тяжелыми последствиями "Таранатха" vs "Авалокитешвара", "Авалокитешвара" vs "Амитабха" - _соперничество между пресловутыми родами - корень подобных взаимоотношений._


Далее, дабы понять само явления "тулку", следует узнать корни его возникновения, не так ли? Вот я и начал вспоминать про всяких там аристократов и т.п.
А что касается ценности, вот:



> Что касается "тулку", то есть три значения этого термина. Но европейцы видят исключительно первый - Нирманакая в высшем смысле. Отсюда непонятки и обожествление. Тулку могут назвать просто в качестве признания качеств, характерных для некоего великого мастера прошлого. Да и просто как почетный титул.

----------

Велеслав (10.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Работы буддологов предпочтительней по той причине, что привлекают в качестве фактического материала традиционную тиб историографию разных авторов из различных тиб. школ("образованные тибетцы"), в которой есть как расхождения, так и общие места. А также используют китайские источники того времени. И все это анализируется относительно беспристрастно, без стыдливых замалчиваний, передергиваний и стандартных мифологем. Проще говоря - вы получаете массу материала с грамотным анализом, а не тексты, часть которых даже прочитать и оценить не сможете из-за языкового барьера.


Ну да, я это заметила. Имён называть не буду.

----------


## Ондрий

> Работы буддологов предпочтительней по той причине, что привлекают в качестве фактического материала традиционную тиб историографию разных авторов из различных тиб. школ("образованные тибетцы"), в которой есть как расхождения, так и общие места. А также используют китайские источники того времени. И все это анализируется относительно беспристрастно, без стыдливых замалчиваний, передергиваний и стандартных мифологем. Проще говоря - вы получаете массу материала с грамотным анализом, а не тексты, часть которых даже прочитать и оценить не сможете из-за языкового барьера.


Кто-то против этого? Я всего-лишь указал на некоторую экзальтированность работ именно Островской-мл. и все. Почитывал ее статейки в свое время. Больше не хочется.




> Далее, дабы понять само явления "тулку", следует узнать корни его возникновения, не так ли? 
> А что касается ценности, вот:


Мы все в курсе, что такое тулку и как к ним правильно относиться.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Тензин Таши

Попытаюсь прояснить свою точку зрения еще раз. По пунктам:

1. Институт тулку это особенность тибетского буддизма. Ноу-хау. 
Тулку бывают 2 типов  1) воплощения боддхисаттв, будд и 2) воплощения других лам.
Есть традиционные методы узнавания тулку. Наверняка эти методы имеют обоснования в коренных текстах.Мне  лично это не известно. 
То, что по политическим и прочим причинам не все тулку были и есть подлинными учителями и боддхисаттвами я допускаю.
Может тулку 2-го типа и не нужны. Не мне судить.Но то что многие известные мне тулку вполне оправдывают свой титул для меня бесспорно. 
А вот примеров тулку-самозванцев я не знаю. Возможно институт тулку несовершенен, устарел или вообцше кажется кому-то нелепым- я допускаю. 
Тут есть своя логика.  Но тут я бы перешёл к пункту 2.


2.Тулку, чод, цам, цог, терма, тертоны, далай-ламы, кармапы, оракулы, труба из кости.....  
Всё это входит в понятие современного "тибетского буддизма".
Если кого то что то не устраивает,  тем более не устраивает нас русских, то врядли мы тут можем и вправе что-то изменить.
Если не получается примириться с тибетскими заморочками то может стоит перейти в дзен и тхераваду.

3.Его Святейшество Далай-лама признан воплощением Авалокитешвары и духовным лидером тибетского буддизма всем школами
и подшколами тибетского буддизма. Если у вас другая информация, пожалуйста приведите её: где, какой лама говорит "Далай-лама - НЕ Ченрезиг".

4.Тибет не простое государство. Было. Многие обычаи, законы кажутся нам варварскими и дикими. Но врядли дикие тибетцы смогут переплюнуть
в дикости просвященных европейцев. Еще несколько десятилетий назад высококультурные немцы жгли в печах миллионы, американцы сбрасывали
ядерные бомбы. Еще недавно в прямом эфире наслаждались убийством Бин Ладена и Саддама. Еще примеры нужны?

5.Тибетский буддизм находится на грани исчезновения. Почему? Учителя старой школы уходят. Монашество уже не привлекательно. Молодёжь ищет более
лёгкой жизни. Всё понятно. Тибетская диаспора без своего государства будет потихоньку рассеиваться, хиреть, растворяться в других народах. 
Как следствие это приведёт к исчезновению тибетского языка. А это уже удар по Дхарме. 
Ведь как известно многие тексты сутры и тантры сохранились только в тибетских переводах. 
Мне видется что единственный способ сохранить Дхарму это как раз сохранить язык, монашество и академическую традицию.
А это возможно пока наверное только сохраняя тибетскую общину.

Как-то так

----------

SlavaR (10.07.2012), Кунсанг (10.07.2012), Нико (10.07.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (12.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

> Кто-то против этого? Я всего-лишь указал на некоторую экзальтированность работ именно Островской-мл. и все. Почитывал ее статейки в свое время. Больше не хочется.


Так бы прямо и сказали.  Кстати, конкретно эта книжица и прилагаемое социологическое эссе лишены какой-либо экзальтации. Да и перевод текста Гунтана весьма неплох.



> Мы все в курсе, что такое тулку и как к ним правильно относиться.


Так зачем спрашивать, причем тут всякие аристократы?

----------


## Wyrd

> Если у вас другая информация, пожалуйста приведите её: где, какой лама говорит "Далай-лама - НЕ Ченрезиг".


Да пральна, зачем человеку голова, когда есть ламы.

----------

Denli (10.07.2012), Вантус (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Да пральна, зачем человеку голова, когда есть ламы.


А зачем человеку папа если у него есть мама?

----------


## Дхармананда

> Ведь как известно многие тексты сутры и тантры сохранились только в тибетских переводах. 
> Мне видется что единственный способ сохранить Дхарму это как раз сохранить язык, монашество и академическую традицию.
> А это возможно пока наверное только сохраняя тибетскую общину.


Единственный способ - полностью перенять. Как тибетцы в свое время. Если бы в Тибете учительствовали исключительно индийские наставники, долго ли Дхарма смогла продержаться в Стране Снегов?

----------

Legba (12.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Единственный способ - полностью перенять. Как тибетцы в свое время. Если бы в Тибете учительствовали исключительно индийские наставники, долго ли Дхарма смогла продержаться в Стране Снегов?


Так изначально-то именно индийские и учительствовали.

----------


## Ондрий

> Так зачем спрашивать, причем тут всякие аристократы?


Так вы ж про аристократов и начали)
А вообще это все немного банальности. Склонным хоть немного подумать, ясно что и откуда.

Вопрос-то тут другой - начиная с некоторого времени в тибете установилась иная парадигма. А именно - опора на авторитет от рождения, а не на личные достижения. Вот это важно. Сместился акцент и на поверхности утвердилась церковно-феодальная система со своими "мальтийскими, тевтонскими и т.д." орденами и вооружением, с устверждением вышей непогрешимой инстанции тибетского "папского престола" и политической борьбы с "панченами" и т.д. 
Я не понимаю, что тут можно обсуждать. Есть политическая история тибета, никуда от этого не деться.

----------

Велеслав (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> Тулку, чод, цам, цог, терма, тертоны, далай-ламы, кармапы, оракулы, труба из кости.....  
> Всё это входит в понятие современного "тибетского буддизма".


То есть чтобы постичь истину без этого не обойтись?

----------

Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

> Так изначально-то именно индийские и учительствовали.


А также подготавливали достойных преемников из местных, которые и продолжили их дело. Иначе так бы все и заглохло.

Меня все не покидает ощущение, что я принял участие в соревновании лучших  К.О. БФа




> То есть чтобы постичь истину без этого не обойтись?


Что вы, какая истина без трубы из кости? Самая нужная вещь в хозяйстве.

----------

Арису Кеншин (03.08.2012), Джнянаваджра (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> То есть чтобы постичь истину без этого не обойтись?


Опять таки сводится к различным Колесницам. Желаете быстро - можете Ваджрной Колесницей доехать. Желаете чтобы степенно - садитесь в Колесницу другую.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Да пральна, зачем человеку голова, когда есть ламы.


Добавлю:голова не помешает когда изучаешь Праджняпарамиту, логику, и т.д.  И лама нужен , чтоб обьяснить что не понятно. 
Для того же чтобы выяснить кто кого обидел в надцатом веке достаточно спинного как говорится мозга...

----------

Нэйлер Пенн (12.07.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> 2.Тулку, чод, цам, цог, терма, тертоны, далай-ламы, кармапы, оракулы, труба из кости.....  
> Всё это входит в понятие современного "тибетского буддизма".
> Если кого то что то не устраивает,  тем более не устраивает нас русских, то врядли мы тут можем и вправе что-то изменить.
> Если не получается примириться с тибетскими заморочками то может стоит перейти в дзен и тхераваду.


Да зачем же? Гораздо проще. Если мне, предположим, не нравится институт тулку, я могу не относиться к нему особенно серьёзно, воспользовавшись точкой зрения Дзонгсара Кхьенце Ринпоче (да и к слову сказать, сам Его Святейшество Далай-лама очень хорошо объяснил в одном интервью, что тулку это далеко не всегда полностью реализованные учителя). Если мне не нравятся политические разногласия, я могу оставаться в рамках своей школы, которая меньше всего за всю историю Тибета была замешана в политике  :Smilie:  Если мне не нравится конфликт между Кармапами, я могу признавать в качестве Кармапы их обоих, как это делают многие учителя, например Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче.
И никто не может подойти и сказать — если ты принял прибежище в тибетской традиции, то ты должен считать, что Его Святейшество — это Авалокитешвара. Потому что будду я обязан видеть только в своём коренном учителе (или учителях), а тулку, несущий благословение Авалокитешвары и Авалокитешвара — это не одно и то же.

----------

Denli (10.07.2012), Legba (12.07.2012), Wyrd (10.07.2012), Вантус (10.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (10.07.2012), Дхармананда (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Тао (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> Что вы, какая истина без трубы из кости? Самая нужная вещь в хозяйстве.


Конечно, любая культура уникальна, не только тибетская, но меня всегда удивлял так называемый "тибетский буддизм" с их мистериями и прочими неотъемлемыми атрибутами тибетской истины

----------


## Chikara

> Опять таки сводится к различным Колесницам. Желаете быстро - можете Ваджрной Колесницей доехать. Желаете чтобы степенно - садитесь в Колесницу другую.


Раз мы на БФ, то я скажу, что нет никаких различных колесниц, есть только одна - Высшая колесница.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

> Конечно, любая культура уникальна, не только тибетская, но меня всегда удивлял так называемый "тибетский буддизм" с их мистериями и прочими неотъемлемыми атрибутами тибетской истины


Это просто методы. Большая часть из которых имеют вполне себе индийское происхождение. 
Тем более, что даже в рамках "тибетского буддизма" есть Дзогчен - без всяких дудок и сложных действ.

----------

Велеслав (10.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (10.07.2012), Джыш (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> Это просто методы. Большая часть из которых имеют вполне себе индийское происхождение. 
> Тем более, что даже в рамках "тибетского буддизма" есть Дзогчен - без всяких дудок и сложных действ.


Да и там по-моему "всяких дудок и сложных действ" хватает

----------

Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

> Да и там по-моему "всяких дудок и сложных действ" хватает


Приведите пару примеров. В плане техники выполнения - ничего сложного в сравнении с выполнением развернутых садхан или практикой Чод. Эффективность этих методов для конкретной личности - уже другой вопрос.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> Приведите пару примеров.


не знаю

----------


## Дхармананда

> Сообщение от *Дхармананда* 
> Приведите пару примеров.
> 
> 
> 
> не знаю


Тогда не делайте неосторожных утверждений. Советую почитать работы того же Намкая Норбу, чтобы избавиться от представлений о "дудках и мистериях" в тибетском буддизме. Которые имеют место, но не являются основой.

----------

Джыш (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> А вот примеров тулку-самозванцев я не знаю. Возможно институт тулку несовершенен, устарел или вообцше кажется кому-то нелепым- я допускаю.


А я - знаю. Это ж целые орды Трактунгов и подобных им.



> 2.Тулку, чод, цам, цог, терма, тертоны, далай-ламы, кармапы, оракулы, труба из кости.....  
> Всё это входит в понятие современного "тибетского буддизма".
> Если кого то что то не устраивает,  тем более не устраивает нас русских, то врядли мы тут можем и вправе что-то изменить.


Невары отлично обходятся без терма, тертонов, далай-ламы, кармапы, оракулов, труб из кости. И ничего, все те же тантры Чакрасамвары и Гухьясамаджи передают. Японцы из Сингон тоже обходятся, нормально все у них.



> Если не получается примириться с тибетскими заморочками то может стоит перейти в дзен и тхераваду.


То-то Кобо Дайси вместо копирования индийской и китайской этнографии разработал понятную японцам систему, то-то Атиша, приехав в Тибет и не обнаружив там многих священных в Индии вещей, заменил их местными аналогами!



> 3.Его Святейшество Далай-лама признан воплощением Авалокитешвары и духовным лидером тибетского буддизма всем школами
> и подшколами тибетского буддизма. Если у вас другая информация, пожалуйста приведите её: где, какой лама говорит "Далай-лама - НЕ Ченрезиг".


Есть такой лама. Звать его геше Келсанг Гьяцо. И много еще таких.



> 4.Тибет не простое государство. Было. Многие обычаи, законы кажутся нам варварскими и дикими. Но врядли дикие тибетцы смогут переплюнуть
> в дикости просвященных европейцев. Еще несколько десятилетий назад высококультурные немцы жгли в печах миллионы, американцы сбрасывали
> ядерные бомбы. Еще недавно в прямом эфире наслаждались убийством Бин Ладена и Саддама. Еще примеры нужны?


Зато у вас негров линчуют? Т.е. если есть более вонючая какашка, то менее вонючая - уже становится конфеткой?



> 5.Тибетский буддизм находится на грани исчезновения. Почему? Учителя старой школы уходят. Монашество уже не привлекательно. Молодёжь ищет более
> лёгкой жизни.


В "монастырях", что забавно. Не за станком.



> Всё понятно. Тибетская диаспора без своего государства будет потихоньку рассеиваться, хиреть, растворяться в других народах.


И Г-дь Кришна с ней.



> Как следствие это приведёт к исчезновению тибетского языка. А это уже удар по Дхарме. 
> Ведь как известно многие тексты сутры и тантры сохранились только в тибетских переводах.


Есть кому переводить и среди европейцев. Язык полностью документирован и переводить смогут, даже если на Земле не останется ни единого тибетца.



> Мне видется что единственный способ сохранить Дхарму это как раз сохранить язык, монашество и академическую традицию.
> А это возможно пока наверное только сохраняя тибетскую общину.
> 
> Как-то так


Сохраняйте неварскую общину, о тибетской есть кому позаботиться. И по-моему, лучший выход - это перевести все тексты на английский и предоставить тибетцам заниматься тем, чем им хочется.

----------

Denli (10.07.2012), Ho Shim (11.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (10.07.2012), Дхармананда (10.07.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (12.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Denli

> 5.Тибетский буддизм находится на грани исчезновения. Почему? Учителя старой школы уходят. Монашество уже не привлекательно. Молодёжь ищет более лёгкой жизни. Всё понятно. Тибетская диаспора без своего государства будет потихоньку рассеиваться, хиреть, растворяться в других народах. 
> Как следствие это приведёт к исчезновению тибетского языка. А это уже удар по Дхарме. 
> Ведь как известно многие тексты сутры и тантры сохранились только в тибетских переводах.


Вы бы съездили как нибудь в Восточный Тибет... Как нибудь потом, когда некоторые элементы, не отличающиеся умом, но вдохновленные заявлениями ЕС ДЛ о том, что не надо справлять Лосар 2012 и поминальными службами в главных храмах Дхарамсалы о других элементах, тоже не отличающихся умом, наконец перестанут себя жечь. 

Так вот... Восточный Тибет обычно открыт для самостоятельного посещения, особенно когда никто там себя на сжигает заживо. Путешествовать можно относительно бюджетно: вы съездите туда и посмотрите, как там тибетский буддизм находится на грани исчезновения.

----------

Арису Кеншин (03.08.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Путешествовать можно относительно бюджетно: вы съездите туда и посмотрите, как там тибетский буддизм находится на грани исчезновения.


Что самое смешное, ваджраяна и вправду там (да и повсеместно), похоже, под угрозой исчезновения: ее вытесняют ряженые дудочники и урчатели псалмов.

----------

Denli (03.08.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Что самое смешное, ваджраяна и вправду там (да и повсеместно), похоже, под угрозой исчезновения: ее вытесняют ряженые дудочники и урчатели псалмов.


Сдается мне, что это уже произошло и причем давным давно. по крайней мере на массовых концертах ее точно нет.

----------

Denli (10.07.2012), Вантус (10.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Кстати, наконец я понял, чем мне симпатичны тхеравадины - представители безмерно далекой от ваджраяны дхармической религии (чтобы оценить пропасть, могу сказать, что она такая же, как между джайнами и шайвами или даже как между гаудия-матхом и натхами). В них жив дух шраманов древней Индии, реальный такой аскетизм. В "тибетском буддизме" этот дух практически мертв.

----------

Alex (11.07.2012), Bob (11.07.2012), SlavaR (11.07.2012), Велеслав (11.07.2012), Леонид Ш (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Сергей Ч (10.07.2012), Тао (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (11.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Кстати, наконец я понял, чем мне симпатичны тхеравадины - представители безмерно далекой от ваджраяны дхармической религии (чтобы оценить пропасть, могу сказать, что она такая же, как между джайнами и шайвами или даже как между гаудия-матхом и натхами). В них жив дух шраманов древней Индии, реальный такой аскетизм. В "тибетском буддизме" этот дух практически мертв.


Не говорите. ))))

----------


## Ондрий

> Кстати, наконец я понял, чем мне симпатичны тхеравадины - представители безмерно далекой от ваджраяны дхармической религии (чтобы оценить пропасть, могу сказать, что она такая же, как между джайнами и шайвами или даже как между гаудия-матхом и натхами). В них жив дух шраманов древней Индии, реальный такой аскетизм. В "тибетском буддизме" этот дух практически мертв.


Ты только уточни - НАШИ тхеравадины. Выбор традиции которых был более чем осознанный. В отличие от "тибетских" буддистов которых на огонек затянуло магией-шмагией которую все ждут, надеятся и верят но никогда не видели. Эдакое понятие 2го присшествия. Оно какбе будет.. но потом ))) . Кол-во эзотернутых, верунов и просто неадекватов на кв.метр посещающих ванги превышает все санитарные нормы (за редчайшими исключениями, они всем известны в узких кругах). Я тут не рассматриваю этнических российских буддистов, которые "буддисты по-рождению" (из некоторых выходят сильные ачарьи).

Этническая тхеравада "на местах" видимо не меньше жжот чем тибетская, но это простительно т.к. народная традиция живет обычно параллельно "официальной". Но им можно, они местные)

----------

SlavaR (11.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Федор Ф (13.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну, в прошлом по небу тришулы летали, армии разбегались, йогины летали, обоссанное становилось золотом и пр. - и все это при очень малой распространенности ваджраяны. Сейчас ваджраяна имет мильоны адептов, логично предположить, что все эти вещи должны наблюдаться не реже. Но... Не наблюдаются. Вообще.


Я как то спросил у Патрула Р; видел ли он летающих или проходящих сквозь стены или подобное..., он сказал не слышал -не видел. Я спросил может быть их и раньше небыло, а всё подобное это приукрашивание преданных?, на что он сказал что в принципе про это писали авторитетные люди, ну и его самого, эти истории в детстве вдохновляли. Отпечатки ладоней Гуру Ринпоче я видел сам-но ведь и опять не факт, что не сделанно последователями? Может быть этих сверх сидх сейчас нет, потому что и раньше небыло?

----------

Ондрий (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

Видела на Цо Пеме отпечатки. Не похоже, что последователи сотворили. Хотя, кто знает.

----------

Pema Sonam (11.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я как то спросил у Патрула Р; видел ли он летающих или проходящих сквозь стены или подобное..., он сказал не слышал -не видел. Я спросил может быть их и раньше небыло, а всё подобное это приукрашивание преданных?, на что он сказал что в принципе про это писали авторитетные люди, ну и его самого, эти истории в детстве вдохновляли. Отпечатки ладоней Гуру Ринпоче я видел сам-но ведь и опять не факт, что не сделанно последователями? Может быть этих сверх сидх сейчас нет, потому что и раньше небыло?


Очень больной вопрос вы затронули. Я как-то в шутку (на грани троллинга) затеивал "опросы" на эту тему "видел ли кто-то проявление сиддхи" со вполне ожидаемом результатом. Развивая эту тему, да и просто проанализировав ее на минимальном уровне можно сильно пошатнуть веру учеников, которые просто не в курсе - что такое ванги, что должно происходить с учителем, учеником и т.д. Им просто это не рассказывают.

----------

Wyrd (11.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Очень больной вопрос вы затронули. Я как-то в шутку (на грани троллинга) затеивал "опросы" на эту тему "видел ли кто-то проявление сиддхи" со вполне ожидаемом результатом. Развивая эту тему, да и просто проанализировав ее на минимальном уровне можно сильно пошатнуть веру учеников, которые просто не в курсе - что такое ванги, что должно происходить с учителем, учеником и т.д. Им просто это не рассказывают.


А в себе не пробовали копаться? Во время вангов иногда происходят запредельные переживания. Но это чисто субъективно.

----------


## Ондрий

> А в себе не пробовали копаться? Во время вангов иногда происходят запредельные переживания. Но это чисто субъективно.


Опять на личности. Впрочем, другого и не ждал. "Переживания" какие-то в виде соплей по тарелке, всякие душевные "ощущения"... видел видел.. Только вот саму систему-то никто (в основной массе) и не изучал и не изучает до сих пор. И не годами а десятилетиями.

----------

Denli (11.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Опять на личности. Впрочем, другого и не ждал. "Переживания" какие-то в виде соплей по тарелке, всякие душевные "ощущения"... видел видел.. Только вот саму систему-то никто и не изучал и не изучает до сих пор. И не годами а десятилетиями.


Какие личности? Я про Вас ничего тут не сказала. Только про собственное, но этим делиться не буду.

----------


## Ондрий

> Какие личности? Я про Вас ничего тут не сказала. Только про собственное, но этим делиться не буду.


Совет в себе покопаться это было что? Делиться собственным не нужно - это и так все знают, кто изучает, что там должно быть. Есть четкий список. Как в аптеке.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Отпечатки ладоней Гуру Ринпоче я видел сам-но ведь и опять не факт, что не сделанно последователями?


В Бутане в одном ущелье по дороге в горный монастырь каждые  метров 50 были отпечатки разных частей тела: спина, рука, большой палец, male place Гуру Ринпоче, female place Еше Цогьял (зачем-то на вертикальной скале). Под конец подумаось,ну где же ваше чувство меры,господа местные художники. А оба сопровождавших меня бутанца перед каждым таким отпечатком останавливались почтительно и фотографировали.

----------

Denli (11.07.2012), Арису Кеншин (03.08.2012), Велеслав (11.07.2012), Ондрий (11.07.2012), Светлана (30.10.2013), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Совет в себе покопаться это было что? Делиться собственным не нужно - это и так все знают, кто изучает, что там должно быть. Есть четкий список. Как в аптеке.


Прям.

----------


## Нико

> В Бутане в одном ущелье по дороге в горный монастырь каждые  метров 50 были отпечатки разных частей тела: спина, рука, большой палец, male place Гуру Ринпоче, female place Еше Цогьял (зачем-то на вертикальной скале). Под конец подумаось,ну где же ваше чувство меры,господа местные художники. А оба сопровождавших меня бутанца перед каждым таким отпечатком останавливались почтительно и фотографировали.


Странно.

----------


## Ондрий

> Прям.


Лолшто?

----------


## Нико

> Лолшто?


В себе покопаться -- это я про себя, окей? Без обид? А про то, что как в аптеке, -- это неверно, ИМХО. Окей?

----------


## Ондрий

> В Бутане в одном ущелье по дороге в горный монастырь каждые  метров 50 были отпечатки разных частей тела: спина, рука, большой палец, male place Гуру Ринпоче, female place Еше Цогьял (зачем-то на вертикальной скале). Под конец подумаось,ну где же ваше чувство меры,господа местные художники. А оба сопровождавших меня бутанца перед каждым таким отпечатком останавливались почтительно и фотографировали.


Це - натуральная та-самая-всамделишная шапка ламы Цонкапы коей меня в Гадене благословили за 20 юаней

----------

Топпер- (11.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> В себе покопаться -- это я про себя, окей? Без обид?


Да какие обиды))) Я просто не успеваю за вами - то вопрос пробовал ли я в себе покопаться, то вы в себе.. прошу, ежели чего, пардону, паночка.



> А про то, что как в аптеке, -- это неверно, ИМХО. Окей?


вот то-то и оно, что весь процесс "изучения" своей собственной системы получается в виде сплошного имха (за очень редким исключением). Вот теперь - ОК))))

----------


## Нико

> вот то-то и оно, что весь процесс "изучения" своей собственной системы получается в виде сплошного имха (за очень редким исключением). Вот теперь - ОК))))


У Вас без имхов получается?

----------


## Ондрий

> У Вас без имхов получается?


а у вас без переходов на личности просто вот никак тоже, да?

----------


## Нико

> а у вас без переходов на личности просто вот никак тоже, да?


Я не понимаю, что такое "переход на личности". Страшный зверь какой-то. За это банят и вообще. Это мне несколько напоминает тему, когда девушка в американском офисе может подать в суд на мужчину, который случайно бросил взгляд на её грудь. И выиграть процесс. ))))))

----------


## Ондрий

> Я не понимаю, что такое "переход на личности". Страшный зверь какой-то. За это банят и вообще. Это мне несколько напоминает тему, когда девушка в американском офисе может подать в суд на мужчину, который случайно бросил взгляд на её грудь. И выиграть процесс. ))))))


Боюсь, что наши тибетские последователи даже на таком процессе сфейлят))) какие уш тут диспуты))

----------

Denli (11.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Дубинин

> В себе покопаться -- это я про себя, окей? Без обид? А про то, что как в аптеке, -- это неверно, ИМХО. Окей?


Наверно имелось ввиду- конкретные переживания посвещаемого как в ссылке, которую ты читала: http://lit.lib.ru/i/irhin_w_j/candamaharosana.shtml

----------

Pema Sonam (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Наверно имелось ввиду- конкретные переживания посвещаемого как в ссылке, которую ты читала: http://lit.lib.ru/i/irhin_w_j/candamaharosana.shtml


Откуда ты всё знаешь? Это удивительная вещь.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Очень больной вопрос вы затронули. Я как-то в шутку (на грани троллинга) затеивал "опросы" на эту тему "видел ли кто-то проявление сиддхи" со вполне ожидаемом результатом. Развивая эту тему, да и просто проанализировав ее на минимальном уровне можно сильно пошатнуть веру учеников, которые просто не в курсе - что такое ванги, что должно происходить с учителем, учеником и т.д. Им просто это не рассказывают.


Монхоев показывал обычные сиддхи. Друг рассказывал что стояли с ним на остановке и вдруг он исчез. Начали смотреть по сторонам а он на другой стороне дороги стоит и машет рукой. В другой раз он перелетел переход между корпусами института одного не касаясь земли. В Крыму живет. У него очень хорошая школа рукопашного боя в Крыму. http://www.tescao.net/ Акробатика в этой школе главное.

----------


## Нико

> Монхоев показывал обычные сиддхи. Друг рассказывал что стояли с ним на остановке и вдруг он исчез. Начали смотреть по сторонам а он на другой стороне дороги стоит и машет рукой. В другой раз он перелетел переход между корпусами института одного не касаясь земли. В Крыму живет. У него очень хорошая школа рукопашного боя в Крыму.


Особо впечатлило про рукопашный бой.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Особо впечатлило про рукопашный бой.


Монхоев встречался с охраной Его Святейшества Далай-ламы и они вместе показывали на что способны. И Монхоев их поразил. Про него много историй есть. Посмотрите акробатику его учеников на видео на сайте должно быть. Его главная идея как я понял это выживание в современных условиях. Как выжить. Одна например штука это всегда контролировать что происходит вокруг. Сел в трамвай и не отвернулся в одну точку а смотришь вокруг.

----------


## Вантус

> Наверно имелось ввиду- конкретные переживания посвещаемого как в ссылке, которую ты читала: http://lit.lib.ru/i/irhin_w_j/candamaharosana.shtml


Проще даже. Зачем сразу Чандамахарошану, которая, как и все вамачаринские - тантра запредельного аскетизма. Как у Кедруб Дже в книге "Основы буддийских Тантр":



> Если посвящение с проведением индивидуальных ритуалов воды, короны и т. д. получает человек с острыми способностями (tiksendriya), то в нём на самом деле рождается Блаженство (sukha). Решительно объединяя его с созерцанием Пустоты (sunyata), он действует, исходя из знания Блаженства-Пустоты. Но даже при отсутствии таковых [способностей], на этом этапе необходимо, по меньшей мере, зародить в себе уверенность, что Блаженство рождено, и не забывать о созерцании [Пустоты] – тем самым с помощью мысленной убеждённости помня о наличии Блаженства-Пустоты. Что же касается сущности, а также самого факта посвящения ваджрачарьи, то необходимо, по меньшей мере, зародить в себе уверенность, что знание Блаженства-Пустоты родилось – благодаря Блаженству, возникающему из ярко ощущаемых объятий любой созерцаемой видьи и себя как Ваджрадхары, а также присутствию визуализации [Пустоты]. Если нет хотя бы этого [минимума], нельзя утверждать, что посвящение было получено.

----------

Alex (12.07.2012), Legba (12.07.2012), Pema Sonam (11.07.2012), SlavaR (11.07.2012), Дубинин (11.07.2012), Ондрий (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Кстати я только что понял, почему неварские ваджрачарьи (порой) и тибетские монахи (всегда) носят красную одежду - по той же причине, почему шайвитские садху-тантрики носят красные одежды (кроме агхори, всегда носящих черное).

----------

Alex (11.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Кстати я только что понял, почему неварские ваджрачарьи (порой) и тибетские монахи (всегда) носят красную одежду - по той же причине, почему шайвитские садху-тантрики носят красные одежды (кроме агхори, всегда носящих черное).


Над этим стоит поразмыслить. Правда, я сегодня уже превысила сезонное кол-во сообщений.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

В современной среде  тибетских буддистов  и это мое личное мнение ценность  и значимость  сиддхи сильно преувеличена,порой  так ,что дхамма вообще отходит на  второй,третий план  .

----------

Велеслав (11.07.2012), Леонид Ш (11.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> В современной среде  тибетских буддистов  и это мое личное мнение ценность  и значимость  сиддхи сильно преувеличена,порой  так ,что дхамма вообще отходит на  второй,третий план  .


Да если бы преувеличена. Сама суть и цель ваджраяны - это обретение двух видов сиддхи, мирских и высших. Высшие сиддхи (обретение бессмертного, не подвластного сансаре тела, т.н. "иллюзорного" или "радужного") отождествляются с нирваной буддистов.

----------

Alex (11.07.2012), Denli (11.07.2012), Pema Sonam (11.07.2012), SlavaR (11.07.2012), Велеслав (11.07.2012), Дубинин (11.07.2012), Ондрий (11.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Федор Ф (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (11.07.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Да если бы преувеличена. Сама суть и цель ваджраяны - это обретение двух видов сиддхи, мирских и высших. Высшие сиддхи (обретение бессмертного, не подвластного сансаре тела, т.н. "иллюзорного" или "радужного") отождествляются с нирваной буддистов.


Ну тогда все победители битв экстрасенсов почти реализованные гуру ,хотя они понятия скорее всего не  имеют о дхамме .А в тхераваде это считается побочными явлениями не заслуживающего внимания просто  одной  из ступенью ,и тогда получается ,что "круче" все таки тхеровада. :Wink:

----------

Федор Ф (13.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Ну тогда все победители битв экстрасенсов почти реализованные гуру ,хотя они понятия скорее всего не  имеют о дхамме .А в тхераваде это считается побочными явлениями не заслуживающего внимания просто  одной  из ступенью ,и тогда получается ,что "круче" все таки тхеровада.


Вы невнимательно читали сообщение, ибо там писано про *два* вида сиддхи, а "битвы экстрасенсов" - просто лохотрон.

----------

SlavaR (11.07.2012), Ондрий (11.07.2012), Тао (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ну тогда все победители битв экстрасенсов почти реализованные гуру ,хотя они понятия скорее всего не  имеют о дхамме .А в тхераваде это считается побочными явлениями не заслуживающего внимания просто  одной  из ступенью ,и тогда получается ,что "круче" все таки тхеровада.


В Махаяне сиддхи также считаются побочными явлениями. Например считается что научиться летать гораздо проще чем развить бодхичитту и тогда получается что никто не круче. Интересно что благодаря сосредоточению йогина например на воде как на земле, в ней начинает в воде преобладать элемент земли и тогда можно ходить по воде как по земле. Или наоборот благодаря сосредоточению йогина на стене в ней начинает преобладать элемент воды и тогда можно будет пройти сквозь стену. Эти сиддхи связаны с сосредоточением. Сила ума.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> В Махаяне сиддхи также считаются побочными явлениями. Например считается что научиться летать гораздо проще чем развить бодхичитту и тогда получается что никто не круче. Интересно что благодаря сосредоточению йогина например на воде как на земле, в ней начинает в воде преобладать элемент земли и тогда можно ходить по воде как по земле. Или наоборот благодаря сосредоточению йогина на стене в ней начинает преобладать элемент воды и тогда можно будет пройти сквозь стену. Эти сиддхи связаны с сосредоточением. Сила ума.


Это могут во многих религиях а  не только у  буддистов ,главное это выйти из круга сансары и  перерождений, и  уйти навсегда не теша  себя иллюзиями насчет спасения кого-то.

----------

Bob (12.07.2012), Велеслав (12.07.2012), Леонид Ш (12.07.2012), Топпер- (12.07.2012), Федор Ф (13.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это могут во многих религиях а  не только у  буддистов ,главное это выйти из круга сансары и  перерождений, и  уйти навсегда не теша  себя иллюзиями насчет спасения кого-то.


Насчет иллюзий говорится так в Махаяне, что сын с матерью находятся в яме сансары вместе, но сын приложив усилия вылез из ямы и мать протягивая руку просит сына помочь ей вылезти но он игнорирует ее просьбу и идет дальше. В этом отличие говорится, махаянист остается чтобы помочь матери вылезти из ямы.

----------

Арису Кеншин (03.08.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (12.07.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Насчет иллюзий говорится так в Махаяне, что сын с матерью находятся в яме сансары вместе, но сын приложив усилия вылез из ямы и мать протягивая руку просит сына помочь ей вылезти но он игнорирует ее просьбу и идет дальше. В этом отличие говорится, махаянист остается чтобы помочь матери вылезти из ямы.


 Тут все абстрактно ,а в реальности желающие и  сами постараются вылезти,а тем  кто не  хочет насильно не  помочь.А особо желающих то мало ,в аду конечно никто не хочет находится, а  вот в сфере богов или тулками все.

----------

Bob (12.07.2012), Велеслав (12.07.2012), Леонид Ш (12.07.2012), Топпер- (12.07.2012), Федор Ф (13.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Тут все абстрактно ,а в реальности желающие и  сами постараются вылезти,а тем  кто не  хочет насильно не  помочь.А особо желающих то мало ,в аду конечно никто не хочет находится, а  вот в сфере богов или тулками все.


Вот я например желаю вылезти из сансары и Его Святейшество помогает в этом передавая Учения о том как выйти из сансары. А в вашем случае тупик.

----------

Chikara (12.07.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (12.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Интересно что буряты не приняли институт тулку. Борис Дондоков рассказывал что причина отвергания института тулку была в том что тулку должен был сам проявить себя. То есть не нужно было специально кого то искать, тулку сам себя проявлял.

----------

Велеслав (12.07.2012), Топпер- (12.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Вот я например желаю вылезти из сансары и Его Святейшество помогает в этом передавая Учения о том как выйти из сансары. А в вашем случае тупик.


 В моем случае это никак не тупик , я прекрасно знаю ,что нужно делать и как что-бы выйти из сансары ,в наставлениях ,которые оставил Будда все четко сказано ,просто я  лень, и даже ЕСДЛ мне не поможет при  всем желании если я  лень.Да  и особо спасенных что-то не  видно за весь период института спасающих.

----------

Bob (12.07.2012), Велеслав (12.07.2012), Леонид Ш (12.07.2012), Топпер- (12.07.2012), Федор Ф (13.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> В моем случае это никак не тупик , я прекрасно знаю ,что нужно делать и как что-бы выйти из сансары ,в наставлениях ,которые оставил Будда все четко сказано ,просто я  лень, и даже ЕСДЛ мне не поможет при  всем желании если я  лень.Да  и особо спасенных что-то не  видно за весь период института спасающих.


Как бы вы прекрасно знали если бы Слово Будды не записали? Даже те кто записал Слово Будды это уже те кто являются махаянцами по сути.

----------

Chikara (12.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Как бы вы прекрасно знали если бы Слово Будды не записали? Даже те кто записал Слово Будды это уже те кто являются махаянцами по сути.


С чего это вдруг? Махаянская мотивация - это оставаться в сансаре до освобождения всех живых существ, а не просто проявлять любовь и сострадание ко всем живым существам. Архаты, если что, согласно махаянским писаниям, имеют любовь и сострадание неизмеримо большие, чем любое обычное существо. Во всяком случае, полагать, что у провозгласившего себя махаянцем оно больше чем у архата - несколько самонадеяно. Поскольку сострадание заключается не в декларации, а в реальном действии.

----------

Bob (12.07.2012), SlavaR (13.07.2012), Арису Кеншин (03.08.2012), Велеслав (12.07.2012), Леонид Ш (12.07.2012), Ондрий (12.07.2012), Топпер- (12.07.2012), Федор Ф (13.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (12.07.2012)

----------


## Denli

Я сам не отличаюсь широкими познаниями, поэтому приходится спрашивать у старших товарищей. 

Вот например пришел мне в голову такой непростой вопрос. Может ли, скажем, бодхисаттва принимать деньги из рук убийцы, который ради обогащения и имперских интересов убивал и продолжает убивать сотни и тысячи людей?

Что про такой поворот событий Победоносный говорил?

----------

Фил (21.08.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

В Махаяне говорится что обладая бодхичиттой возможно яд обратить в нектар. То есть мотивация если отличная то и неблагой внешне поступок становится благим. Как в случае с убийством на корабле.

----------


## Denli

> В Махаяне говорится что обладая бодхичиттой возможно яд обратить в нектар. То есть мотивация если отличная то и неблагой внешне поступок становится благим. Как в случае с убийством на корабле.


Вопрос был не об убийстве бодхисаттвой других живых существ. Вопрос был о другом: дозволенно ли бодхисаттве принимать деньги из рук убийцы, который одной рукой дает деньги, а другой рукой убивает сотни и тысячи последователей учения Победоносного? Можно даже расширить вопрос: дозволено ли монаху (не обязательно бодхисаттве) принимать деньги из рук убийцы?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В Махаяне говорится что обладая бодхичиттой возможно яд обратить в нектар. То есть мотивация если отличная то и неблагой внешне поступок становится благим. Как в случае с убийством на корабле.


Даже в том случае один из плодов был негативным. Так что сказать, что он стал полностью благим - как-то не выходит

----------


## Кунсанг

> Даже в том случае один из плодов был негативным. Так что сказать, что он стал полностью благим - как-то не выходит


Сопа ринпоче говорит что это убийство стало особым путем накопления добродетели и сократило пребывание в сансаре на много кальп, то есть стало полностью благим деянием.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вопрос был не об убийстве бодхисаттвой других живых существ. Вопрос был о другом: дозволенно ли бодхисаттве принимать деньги из рук убийцы, который одной рукой дает деньги, а другой рукой убивает сотни и тысячи последователей учения Победоносного? Можно даже расширить вопрос: дозволено ли монаху (не обязательно бодхисаттве) принимать деньги из рук убийцы?


Убийство гораздо хуже чем принятие денег от рук убийцы, однако и оно может стать благом. То есть все может стать благом.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Сопа ринпоче говорит что это убийство стало особым путем накопления добродетели и сократило пребывание в сансаре на много кальп, то есть стало полностью благим деянием.


Первая часть предложения противоречит второму. Это убийство стало особым путем накопления и сократило пребывание. 
Но это не означает, что оно стало полностью благим действием. Перечитайте внимательно всю историю, а также то, что в качестве плода в последней жизни получил Шакьямуни. Почему-то все вспоминают про убийство, а про то, что один из плодов был негативным - забывают увидеть

----------

Denli (12.07.2012), Wyrd (12.07.2012), Дондог (20.07.2012), Ондрий (12.07.2012), Топпер- (12.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Сопа ринпоче также упоминает две версии, однако по тексту который он цитирует это стало полностью добродетелью.

----------

Дондог (20.07.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Сопа ринпоче также упоминает две версии, однако по тексту который он цитирует это стало полностью добродетелью.


Упоминание двух различающихся версий подразумевает подводит к сомнению в одной из них.
Также то, что убийство становится благим, подразумевает отказ от того, что говорил Шакьямуни. то есть от того, что *плод действий не исчезает*.

----------

Denli (12.07.2012), Wyrd (12.07.2012), Топпер- (12.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Интересно что буряты не приняли институт тулку. Борис Дондоков рассказывал что причина отвергания института тулку была в том что тулку должен был сам проявить себя. То есть не нужно было специально кого то искать, тулку сам себя проявлял.


Да уж прям так и отвергли, постоянно народонаселение упорно спрашивает высоких лам "когда у нас появятся хубилганы".

----------

Дондог (20.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Упоминание двух различающихся версий подразумевает подводит к сомнению в одной из них.
> Также то, что убийство становится благим, подразумевает отказ от того, что говорил Шакьямуни. то есть от того, что *плод действий не исчезает*.


Не только Сопа ринпоче говорит об этом, но и многие другие Учителя. О том что мотивация изменяет внешне неблагой поступок на благой. Случай с указанием ложной стороны куда убежал баран это классический случай.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не только Сопа ринпоче говорит об этом, но и многие другие Учителя. О том что мотивация изменяет внешне неблагой поступок на благой. Случай с указанием ложной стороны куда убежал баран это классический случай.


Кунсанг. Мотивация меняет только часть поступка.
Есть сутры. Они говорят достаточно четко. А этот случай с убивством разобран и КЛШ, однако на другой странице указывается и негативный плод такого действия. Так что и многие говорят, что негативный плод таки имел место. Почему-то для воодушевления окружающих обычно забывают сказать, что последствия таки бывают

----------

Denli (12.07.2012), Топпер- (12.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Бодхисаттва капитан http://www.universalinternetlibrary....masopa/5.shtml

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Бодхисаттва капитан http://www.universalinternetlibrary....masopa/5.shtml


Доржик. В КЛШ этот случай расписан достаточно подробно. А так, извини. Но без указания источника (а источник не указан) наставления остаются наставлениями для окружающих. Например для их воодушевления. А Сопа не указал текст и наличие других текстов.

----------

Denli (12.07.2012), Дондог (20.07.2012), Топпер- (12.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Доржик. В КЛШ этот случай расписан достаточно подробно. А так, извини. Но без указания источника (а источник не указан) наставления остаются наставлениями для окружающих. Например для их воодушевления. А Сопа не указал текст и наличие других текстов.


Не думаю что указание текста является проблемой.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не думаю что указание текста является проблемой.


Увы и ах. Впрочем если ученик верит без всяких сомнений, то да. К сожалению, поскольку видел другие разъяснения, то этот вариант для меня кажется сомнительным. А так как нет ссылки на текст, то сомнительным вдвойне. Тем более что ты сказал, что Сопа говорил про два текста с разной начинкой. А по ссылке указывается только на один, да и то не сам текст, а его трактовка.

Приводи нормальный довод, не основанный на чистой вере. Большинство мастеров прошлого указывали тексты, откуда и что брали. И это был хороший стиль.

----------

Denli (12.07.2012), Вантус (12.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Согласен, но Сопа ринпоче мог легко и указать текст, то есть проблема не в тексте. Не в указании текста.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Согласен, но Сопа ринпоче мог легко и указать текст, то есть проблема не в тексте. Не в указании текста.


Доржик. Еще раз повторяю, поскольку видно читать не хочешь. *Видел исходный текст и там указывалось негативное последствие*. *В КЛШ это разбирается сравнительно подробно*. Большинство наставлений в буддизме (также как впрочем и везде) *зависит от окружения и других факторов*. Поэтому отсутствие указания на текст или приведение только своей трактовки исходного текста - это уже некорректно.

Соответственно не уверен, что следует дальше говорить про это, тем более что есть не один вариант текста. И если так - *нельзя достоверно полагаться на наставления, основанные только на одном варианте*. В одной из тантр по дзогчен было сказано, что для того чтобы было доверие, *надо излагать не только само учение и собственную трактовку, но и указывать откуда что взято или пришло*.

----------

Denli (12.07.2012), Джыш (12.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Доржик. Еще раз повторяю, поскольку видно читать не хочешь. *Видел исходный текст и там указывалось негативное последствие*. *В КЛШ это разбирается сравнительно подробно*. Большинство наставлений в буддизме (также как впрочем и везде) *зависит от окружения и других факторов*. Поэтому отсутствие указания на текст или приведение только своей трактовки исходного текста - это уже некорректно.
> 
> Соответственно не уверен, что следует дальше говорить про это, тем более что есть не один вариант текста. И если так - *нельзя достоверно полагаться на наставления, основанные только на одном варианте*. В одной из тантр по дзогчен было сказано, что для того чтобы было доверие, *надо излагать не только само учение и собственную трактовку, но и указывать откуда что взято или пришло*.


Со всем согласен, только три поворота Колеса Дхармы Буддой Шакьямуни противоречат друг другу несколько.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Со всем согласен, только три поворота Колеса Дхармы Буддой Шакьямуни противоречат друг другу несколько.


???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Кунсанг

> ???


В воззрении. Также как тхеравадины не признают тантру. Будда дал Учение подходяще для различных умов.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Со всем согласен, только три поворота Колеса Дхармы Буддой Шакьямуни противоречат друг другу несколько.


Доржик. Эта история излагалась только в текстах раннего буддизма, если память не изменяет. И не стоит примешивать одно к другому, как ты пытаешься сейчас сделать. *тексты надо рассматривать с точки зрения того, в каком контексте они были переданы, а не с точки зрения того  - как хочется их трактовать*. Хочешь пользовать трактовки, которые лично тебе нравятся - пользуй. Только они не особо соответствуют тому что есть.

----------

Джыш (12.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Доржик. Эта история излагалась только в текстах раннего буддизма, если память не изменяет. И не стоит примешивать одно к другому, как ты пытаешься сейчас сделать. *тексты надо рассматривать с точки зрения того, в каком контексте они были переданы, а не с точки зрения того  - как хочется их трактовать*. Хочешь пользовать трактовки, которые лично тебе нравятся - пользуй. Только они не особо соответствуют тому что есть.


Это интересно. Его Святейшество Далай - лама говорит о двух видах Учения Будды. Первое это прямое Учение и второе это Учение которое нуждается в пояснениях. Первое не нуждается в пояснениях, тогда как второе нуждается.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это интересно. Его Святейшество Далай - лама говорит о двух видах Учения Будды. Первое это прямое Учение и второе это Учение которое нуждается в пояснениях. Первое не нуждается в пояснениях, тогда как второе нуждается.


Доржик. Ты пытаешься уже подменять одни понятия другими. Переставай это делать. Мало того, что это некрасиво, так ты еще прикрываешься словами учителей, которые говорят о других вещах и в другом контексте.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Сопа ринпоче говорит что это убийство стало особым путем накопления добродетели и сократило пребывание в сансаре на много кальп, то есть стало полностью благим деянием.


Вот это и есть искажение Дхаммы. Когда неблагое выдаётся за благое. Сказать, что убийство - это путь накопления добродетели - это уже за гранью добра и зла.
Надеюсь, что это всё-таки не лама Сопа сказал, а вы его так поняли.

----------

Bob (12.07.2012), Denli (12.07.2012), SlavaR (13.07.2012), Wyrd (12.07.2012), Леонид Ш (12.07.2012), Федор Ф (13.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Доржик. Ты пытаешься уже подменять одни понятия другими. Переставай это делать. Мало того, что это некрасиво, так ты еще прикрываешься словами учителей, которые говорят о других вещах и в другом контексте.


А мне кажется что речь об одном. Может ошибаюсь. Извини.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А мне кажется что речь об одном. Может ошибаюсь. Извини.


Ошибаешься. И сильно. Своё мнение уже высказал. И новоделы поддерживать как-то не учили

----------


## Топпер

> Бодхисаттва капитан http://www.universalinternetlibrary....masopa/5.shtml


Более бодхисаттовая бодхисатта Белые Чулки

----------


## Legba

Несколько запоздало - про тулку.
Про тулку Авалокитешвары, к примеру. Как-то все забывают, кто же такой Авалокитешвара.
Живое существо со странно устроенным плечевым суставом? Ан нет. Это манифестация сострадания Будды.




> Among the immeasurable qualities of the Buddha, eight of his foremost qualities manifest as the eight bodhisattvas:
> 1) the personification of the Buddha’s wisdom  is Bodhisattva Mañjuśrī;
> 2) the personification of the Buddha’s compassion  appears as Bodhisattva Avalokiteśvara;
> 3) the personification of the Buddha’s power or capacity is Bodhisattva Vajrapāṇi;
> 4) the personification of the Buddha’s activity  is Bodhisattva Maitreya;
> 5) the personification of the Buddha’s merit  arises as Bodhisattva Kṣitigarbha;
> 6) the personification of the Buddha’s qualities  appears as Bodhisattva Sarvanīvaraṇaviṣkambhī;
> 7) the personification of the Buddha’s blessings  arises as Bodhisattva Ākāśagarbha; and
> 8) the personification of the Buddha’s aspirations is manifest as Bodhisattva Samantabhadra


Говоря: "Такой-то Авалокитешвара (Манджушри и т.д.) мы имеем виду, что он воплощает собой сострадание Будды. Все. Ничего более.
Это не вопрос веры - а вопрос признания наличия/отсутствия определенных качеств.
Когда, скажем, Мипама Ринпоче называли воплощением Манджушри (а делать это начали вовсе не с детства), имелась ввиду его мудрость.
А не то, что в прошлой жизни он сидел где-то на небе с мечом в руке.))
И более того. Я полагаю, что подобное отношение логично распространить и на тулку различных Учителей.
Говоря - "это тулку Сарахи" мы имеем ввиду, что у этого учителя - качества Сарахи. Если *качества* этого Учителя неотличны от качеств Сарахи - 
то и впрямь, чем не Сараха? Если же отличны - назвать его можно хоть как, разница-то какая? И да, у него может быть только речь "прям как у Сарахи",
почему нет? 
Но вот "перерождение учителя"... Я может что-то принципиальное упустил в доктрине, объясните мне.
Что там перерождается то? Где среди скандх затесалась какая-то загадочная "сарахность", переходящая в следующую жизнь?!
Это чего-то атмавадой попахивает. Есть поток дхарм (вполне себе безличных), направленный кармой.
Что там можно найти, кроме *качеств*?

Да, и про шапки. Странно ставить вопрос, что тулку говорит - "это *моя* шапка".
Рупа, на которую эта шапка надевалась, давно канула. Но при определенной мудрости тулку говорит - "это шапка, в которой ходил Сараха".
В этом-то ничего странного нет - если верить махаянским мануалам, где говорится,что такого рода сиддхи обретаются еще на Пути Накопления.

Извините, если что.

----------

Вантус (12.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (12.07.2012), Дондог (20.07.2012), Топпер- (12.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ошибаешься. И сильно. Своё мнение уже высказал. И новоделы поддерживать как-то не учили


Сопе ринпоче очень сильно доверяю. Это имхо настоящий мастер.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Сопе ринпоче очень сильно доверяю. Это имхо настоящий мастер.


Да всё равно. Доверяешь или нет. То, что он сказал, ты трактовал неправильно. Не в соответствии с тем текстом, где всё это излагалось. А это получается тогда - искажение

----------


## Кунсанг

> Да всё равно. Доверяешь или нет. То, что он сказал, ты трактовал неправильно. Не в соответствии с тем текстом, где всё это излагалось. А это получается тогда - искажение


А чего особо трактовать то? Посмотри текст. Там все ясно понятно говорится.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Более бодхисаттовая бодхисатта Белые Чулки


Неужели трудно прочитать http://www.universalinternetlibrary....masopa/5.shtml

----------

Дондог (20.07.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А чего особо трактовать то? Посмотри текст. Там все ясно понятно говорится.


Там как раз нет текста. Это лекция. Не тупи (извини).
В КЛШ также указывается первичный текст и расписывается и негативный плод, полученный за то действие Шакьямуни в последней жизни. Как думаешь, что для меня является в этом плане авторитетным источником? Лекция без указания что и откуда взято вдобавок с искажением трактовки или понимания? Или всё же текст, где расписывается всё достаточно подробно со всеми деталями с указанием первоисточника?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Возможно ты прав, но Сопа лама также ссылается на оригинальный текст должно быть. Просто не указал название.

----------


## Топпер

> Неужели трудно прочитать http://www.universalinternetlibrary....masopa/5.shtml


Прочёл.



> Однако из-за мотивации великого сострадания* убийство не стало отрицательной кармой; напротив, оно стало особым средством накопления заслуги и сократило пребывание бодхисаттвы в сан-саре на 100 000 веков*. Здесь текст очень ясно говорит, что действие не стало отрицательной кармой, хотя иногда это и оспаривается. Некоторым очень трудно принять, что убийство, совершенное из сострадания, являлось добродетельным. Они утверждают, что побуждение добродетельно, но само действие недобродетельно, так что бодхисат-тва капитан должен был бы испытать какие-то негативные последствия. Некоторые геше могут спорить подобным образом в контексте учений Хинаяны, но в этом тексте Парамитаяны говорится, что действие капитана не стало плохой кармой.
> 
> В учениях Хинаяны установлено, что три действия тела (убийство, воровство, распутство) и четыре действия речи (ложь, злословие, сплетни, грубая речь) негативны. Не дается никакого разрешения на подобные действия, поскольку учения Хинаяны ставят акцент более на действии, чем на мотивации. *Однако в учениях Парамитаяны Будда позволяет такие действия, когда бодхисаттва видит, что они наверняка принесут великое благо живым существам. Будда позволяет такие действия, поскольку для бодхисаттвы нет опасности, в смысле развития его ума. Его действие не становится препятствием к достижению Пробуждения; напротив, оно помогает бодхисаттве быстрее достичь его. Когда велика польза и, особенно, когда нет опасности, Будда позволяет подобные действия* .
> 
> Хинаяна является основанием Парамитаяны, но в учениях Хинаяны не упоминается бодхичит-та, которая открывается в Парамитаяне. В Пара-митаяне бодхичитта, Устремленность к Пробуждению, может недобродетелыюе действие сделать добродетельным. Развивая ум, вы сначала преобразуете нейтральное сознание в добродетельное; затем, порождая бодхичиттпу и постепенно ее развивая, через некоторое время продвигаетесь достаточно для того, чтобы суметь даже *недобродетель превратить в добродетель. Бодхичипгта позволяет нам сделать это.*


Это и есть жесточайшее искажение Дхаммы. Сказать, что Будда санкционирует убийства (под любым соусом) - это абсолютно ложное воззрение. 
Не исчезает истинная Дхамма, пока не возрастет в мире Дхамма ложная.
 Когда возрастёт ложная Дхамма, вынуждает она истинную Дхамму исчезнуть.

Некая бодхичитта не может изменить камму. Подобные идеи - это абсурд. 
Бодхичитта - это просто мотивация ума. Идея. Одна из четасик. Четасики не могут отменять или изменять действия каммы.

----------

Bob (12.07.2012), Kittisaro (12.07.2012), SlavaR (13.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (13.07.2012), Егор Т (12.07.2012), Леонид Ш (12.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (13.07.2012), Сергей Ч (12.07.2012), Тао (12.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Включите логику. Если ложь может стать добродетелью то и убийство может стать благом.

----------


## Wyrd

> Жесточайшим искажением Дхармы являются утверждения, что что-то существует абсолютно, само по себе, будь то живое существо или моральные принципы. Сказать, что Будда признает самосуществование чего бы то ни было (под любым соусом) - это абсолютно ложное воззрение.


доказательство на основе канонических текстов будет, не?  :Smilie:

----------

Леонид Ш (12.07.2012), Топпер- (12.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Возможно ты прав, но Сопа лама также ссылается на оригинальный текст должно быть. Просто не указал название.


Доржик. Он слишком воль трактует первичный текст. Извини, но это искажение его сути. Еще раз повторяю, что данный текст почти полностью цитируется в КЛШ. С указанием всех плодов. Если не веришь - возьми эту книжку и почитай. А материал лекции - это только материал лекции.  Тем более такой когда некоторые данные представлены урывками, без нормальных ссылок на исходные тексты. Ссылка которую ты прислал - для меня не информативна  совсем. Извини. от темы отпишусь, поскольку не вижу смысла продолжать разговор с использованием искаженного текста

----------

Топпер- (12.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> доказательство на основе канонических текстов будет, не?


Доказательство чего? Того, что согласно буддизму все явления лишены самости? Вы это серьезно?

----------


## Топпер

> Включите логику. Если ложь может стать добродетелью то и убийство может стать благом.


И ложь не может стать благом (в плане каммы).

----------

Леонид Ш (12.07.2012), Федор Ф (13.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Прочёл.
> 
> Это и есть жесточайшее искажение Дхаммы. Сказать, что Будда санкционирует убийства (под любым соусом) - это абсолютно ложное воззрение.


У FPMT это не первый случай. Тантрам такая трактовка тоже противоречит. Убийство ("освобождение", sgrol ba) считается благим, лишь если йогин может освободить убиваемого из сансары одновременно с убиением. Очевидно, что это возможно далеко не всегда, при убийстве не всяким способом и далеко не каждый обладает подобными сиддхи.

----------

Wyrd (13.07.2012), Арису Кеншин (03.08.2012), Топпер- (12.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

*Wyrd*

Не думаю, что могу продолжить с Вами дискуссию, т.к. некто из модераторов удаляет мои Вам ответы (флуда там не было). Приношу свои извинения.

----------


## Вова Л.

> У FPMT это не первый случай. Тантрам такая трактовка тоже противоречит. Убийство ("освобождение", sgrol ba) считается благим, лишь если йогин может освободить убиваемого из сансары одновременно с убиением. Очевидно, что это возможно далеко не всегда, при убийстве не всяким способом и далеко не каждый обладает подобными сиддхи.


Очевидно, что не всегда. Речь идет об идеальном случае (говорю сейчас безотносительно цитаты из ФПМТ). Тема поднималась не раз и если я правильно понимаю Топпера и Ко (поправьте, если неправ), то убийство с их точки зрения - по определению неблагое действие, и принципиально не может быть чем-то иным, т.е. некое абсолютное зло от буддизма. Конечно, никто не говорит о всяком убийстве, речь исключительно о гипотетическом идеальном случае.

----------

Echo (13.07.2012), Кунсанг (13.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Очевидно, что не всегда. Речь идет об идеальном случае (говорю сейчас безотносительно цитаты из ФПМТ).


То, о чем я говорю - это вполне определенная вещь, а не некий "идеальный случай". Однако, я не хочу здесь обсуждать "освобождение", ибо нефиг.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Alex

> ...считается, что научиться летать гораздо проще, чем развить бодхичитту


Считается.
Считается, что научиться летать гораздо проще, чем развить бодхичитту.
Считается, что научиться летать гораздо проще, чем развить бодхичитту.
Считается, что научиться летать гораздо проще, чем развить бодхичитту, блин!!!!!!!
В переводе на человеческий язык это значит, что *никто* из махянских учителей не развил бодхичитту.
Из тхеравадинских, кстати, тоже, но они и не подписывались.

----------

Legba (12.07.2012), SlavaR (13.07.2012), Wyrd (13.07.2012), Вантус (13.07.2012), Дондог (20.07.2012), Дубинин (12.07.2012), Егор Т (13.07.2012), Кузьмич (23.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (13.07.2012), Тао (12.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Считается.
> В переводе на человеческий язык это значит, что *никто* из махянских учителей не развил бодхичитту.


Может, Миларепа развил - он же, считается, умел летать.

----------

Legba (12.07.2012), Дондог (20.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012)

----------


## Alex

Я про современных.

----------


## Аньезка

> Считается.
> Считается, что научиться летать гораздо проще, чем развить бодхичитту.
> Считается, что научиться летать гораздо проще, чем развить бодхичитту.
> Считается, что научиться летать гораздо проще, чем развить бодхичитту, блин!!!!!!!
> В переводе на человеческий язык это значит, что *никто* из махянских учителей не развил бодхичитту.
> Из тхеравадинских, кстати, тоже, но они и не подписывались.


Вообще-то Ваш вывод в корне неверен.
Если говорится, что научиться летать проще, это не означает, что сначала учителю махаяны нужно научиться летать (чтобы все увидели), а потом развить бодхичитту.
Сложно не значит невозможно.
Вспоминается притча про практика, который потратил годы, чтобы научиться ходить по воде (и, кстати, научился).

----------

SlavaR (13.07.2012), Вова Л. (12.07.2012), Дондог (20.07.2012), Кунсанг (13.07.2012)

----------


## Legba

> Вспоминается притча про практика, который потратил годы, чтобы научиться ходить по воде (и, кстати, научился).


- Товарищ прапорщик, а крокодилы летают?
- Нет, не летают.
- А товарищ капитан говорил, что летают.
- Ну летают, только низенько - низенько.
- А товарищ майор говорил, что высоко.
- Ну высоко, если ветер попутный.

----------

Alex (12.07.2012), Bob (13.07.2012), SlavaR (13.07.2012), Wyrd (13.07.2012), Джыш (12.07.2012), Дондог (20.07.2012), Карма Палджор (12.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012), Федор Ф (13.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> - Товарищ прапорщик, а крокодилы летают?


Не сдержался.
-- низко пошел... к дождю наверно...

----------

Дондог (20.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Мда, подоить нарисованную корову вам не грозит  :Cool:

----------


## Вантус

> Вообще-то Ваш вывод в корне неверен.
> Если говорится, что научиться летать проще, это не означает, что сначала учителю махаяны нужно научиться летать (чтобы все увидели), а потом развить бодхичитту.
> Сложно не значит невозможно.
> Вспоминается притча про практика, который потратил годы, чтобы научиться ходить по воде (и, кстати, научился).


Иным упомянутым учителям махаяны годков-то чуть, а они - уже развили и учительствуют. Даже неясно, когда они успели. Значит, научиться летать - это совсем просто, меньше года, наверное. Но - не летают.

Кстати, если разные тулки развили бодхичитту, то что ж они из бодхичитты не научились летать, чтоб спасать людей из затопленных местностей, утопающих и т.п. Ведь это горадо проще, чем развить бодхичитту?

----------

Alex (13.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Вот что пишет Минлинг Терчен Дордже в Ламриме о силе бодхичитты

Преображение неопределенных действий в добродеяния
Такие действия, как еда, хождение и прогулки, которые не сопряжены ни с добрыми, ни со злыми намерениями, последствия которых не могут быть причислены ни к счастью, ни к страданию, относят к категории неопределенных действий.
Независимо от того, каким из этих дел вы занимаетесь, поскольку на это тратится ваше время без получения особой пользы, важно преобразовать их в добродеяния посредством такого размышления: "Так как все эти дела: еда, ходьба, прогулки,— которыми я занимаюсь, не приносят никаких плодов и, по всей видимости, не становятся причиной обретения свободы от круговорота бытия, прискорбно было бы растрачивать все это безо всякого смысла, но теперь я буду всеми средствами преображать все такие действия в добродеяния". Таким образом, пусть все действия трех врат (тела, речи и ума) будут сопряжены с мыслью просветления (бодхичиттой). В "Четырехстах Строфах" говорится:

Когда у вас есть мысль просветления,
Все добродеяния и недобродеяния
Преображаются в высшее благо, 
Потому что ваш ум находится во власти добродетели.

Здесь это согласуется с тем о чем говорил Сопа ринпоче. Все недобродеяния преобразуются в высшее благо.

----------

Дондог (20.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> И ложь не может стать благом (в плане каммы).


В Махаяне говорится о белой лжи которая не становится накоплением отрицательной кармы. Если вы указываете ложную сторону и спасаете чьюто жизнь то это становится добродетелью спасения жизни. Есть также правда которая приносит вред и которая становится накоплением негативной кармы.

----------


## Ондрий

> В Махаяне говорится о белой лжи которая не становится накоплением отрицательной кармы. Если вы указываете ложную сторону и спасаете чьюто жизнь то это становится добродетелью спасения жизни. Есть также правда которая приносит вред и которая становится накоплением негативной кармы.


совершая неблагое для благих целей он оберает оба плода. 
бодхисаттва, зная это, не устрашается последствиями для себя лично. 
в этом одно из основных отличий от шравак свято блюдущих свою кармическую кредитную историю

----------

Ho Shim (13.07.2012), Legba (13.07.2012), Wyrd (13.07.2012), Сергей Ч (13.07.2012), Тао (13.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> В Махаяне говорится о белой лжи которая не становится накоплением отрицательной кармы. Если вы указываете ложную сторону и спасаете чьюто жизнь то это становится добродетелью спасения жизни. Есть также правда которая приносит вред и которая становится накоплением негативной кармы.


Вы путаете последствия для каммы и последствия для спасённого.
Ложь - в любом случае поступок, накапливающий дурную камму.  Не может из дурного поступка вырости благой плод. 
Но, как правильно отметил выше Ондрий, в момент такой лжи, у человека чередуются состояния сознания, связанные с состраданием и с желанием обмануть. От состояний сознания, связанных с состраданием, может быть отдельный благой плод. Но от связанных с желанием обмануть, плод будет неблагой.

----------

Bob (13.07.2012), Legba (13.07.2012), Леонид Ш (13.07.2012), Федор Ф (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вот что пишет Минлинг Терчен Дордже в Ламриме о силе бодхичитты
> 
> Преображение неопределенных действий в добродеяния
> Такие действия, как еда, хождение и прогулки, которые не сопряжены ни с добрыми, ни со злыми намерениями, последствия которых не могут быть причислены ни к счастью, ни к страданию, относят к категории неопределенных действий.
> Независимо от того, каким из этих дел вы занимаетесь, поскольку на это тратится ваше время без получения особой пользы, важно преобразовать их в добродеяния посредством такого размышления: "Так как все эти дела: еда, ходьба, прогулки,— которыми я занимаюсь, не приносят никаких плодов и, по всей видимости, не становятся причиной обретения свободы от круговорота бытия, прискорбно было бы растрачивать все это безо всякого смысла, но теперь я буду всеми средствами преображать все такие действия в добродеяния". Таким образом, пусть все действия трех врат (тела, речи и ума) будут сопряжены с мыслью просветления (бодхичиттой). В "Четырехстах Строфах" говорится:
> 
> Когда у вас есть мысль просветления,
> Все добродеяния и недобродеяния
> Преображаются в высшее благо, 
> ...


Где в приведённой цитате говорится, что _недобродеяния_ (ложь, убийство и т.д.) преобразуются в высшее благо???

----------

Legba (13.07.2012), Тао (13.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Иным упомянутым учителям махаяны годков-то чуть, а они - уже развили и учительствуют. Даже неясно, когда они успели. Значит, научиться летать - это совсем просто, меньше года, наверное. Но - не летают.
> 
> Кстати, если разные тулки развили бодхичитту, то что ж они из бодхичитты не научились летать, чтоб спасать людей из затопленных местностей, утопающих и т.п. Ведь это горадо проще, чем развить бодхичитту?


Вот не поленился, подсчитал сколько раз встречается словосочетание "сверхъестественные [способности, силы, существа и т.д. в разном контекстном окружении]" в Амитабха-сутре (Сукхавати-вьюха) - *19 раз!!!* И это одна их самых "добрых" сутр. Никакая ни разу не тантра. Там все в основном только про бодхичитту и т.д. Философии махаяны в этой сутре почти ноль. И подикож, что-то будд и бодхисаттв на сиддхи тянет, невзирая на бодхичитту))

----------

Alex (13.07.2012), Вантус (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Где в приведённой цитате говорится, что _недобродеяния_ (ложь, убийство и т.д.) преобразуются в высшее благо???


Смотрите внимательнее вторую строчку и третью  - Все добродеяния и недобродеяния преображаются в высшее благо.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Смотрите внимательнее вторую строчку и третью  - Все добродеяния и недобродеяния преображаются в высшее благо.


Говорится о действиях, «которые не сопряжены ни с добрыми, ни со злыми намерениями». Это наоборот, те, которые не относятся ни к добродеяниям, ни к злодеяниям.

----------

Legba (13.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (13.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Говорится о действиях, «которые не сопряжены ни с добрыми, ни со злыми намерениями». Это наоборот, те, которые не относятся ни к добродеяниям, ни к злодеяниям.


Нет, тут в коренном тексте говорится конкретно что недобродеяния преобразуются в высшее благо.

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, тут в коренном тексте говорится конкретно что недобродеяния преобразуются в высшее благо.


Из приведённой вами цитаты этого не следует. Там скорее речь о том, что даже во время простых (нейтральных) действий, лучше думать о благом. Однако от этого нейтральные действия, и тем более, неблагие, не становятся благими.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Из приведённой вами цитаты этого не следует. Там скорее речь о том, что даже во время простых (нейтральных) действий, лучше думать о благом. Однако от этого нейтральные действия, и тем более, неблагие, не становятся благими.


Нет говорится прямо что добродеяния и недобродеяния становятся высшим благом. Четверостишие об этом. В Махаяне считается мотивация окрашивает деяние. Делает его благом или не благом. Не так чтобы отдельно созревало благо мысли хорошей или нехорошей и отдельно поступка.

----------


## Топпер

> Нет говорится прямо что добродеяния и недобродеяния становятся высшим благом. Четверостишие об этом.


Я по тексту выше четверостишия делал выводы. Если по самому четверостишию, то вы правы.



> В Махаяне считается мотивация окрашивает деяние. Делает его благом или не благом. Не так чтобы отдельно созревало благо мысли хорошей или нехорошей и отдельно поступка.


Т.е. если Будда или бодхисатта или даже непросветлённый высокий практик, имеет мысль бодхичитты и с этой мыслью убивает, то они соврешрают благо, непросветлённый ещё и зарабатывает хорошую камму?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Я по тексту выше четверостишия делал выводы. Если по самому четверостишию, то вы правы.
> 
> Т.е. если Будда или бодхисатта или даже непросветлённый высокий практик, имеет мысль бодхичитты и с этой мыслью убивает, то они соврешрают благо, непросветлённый ещё и зарабатывает хорошую камму?


Да, это доказывает история по то как Будда скормил себя тигрице бросившись со скалы по одной версии и по другой перерезав свое горло и это является убийством живого существа, то есть самоубийство это убийство живого существа и в этом случае Будда сократил пребывание в сансаре и этот поступок стал добродетелью.

----------

Топпер- (13.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Да, это доказывает история по то как Будда скормил себя тигрице бросившись со скалы по одной версии и по другой перерезав свое горло и это является убийством живого существа, то есть самоубийство это убийство живого существа и в этом случае Будда сократил пребывание в сансаре и этот поступок стал добродетелью.


Будда такого не делал. Это были поступки непросветлённого бодхисатты.

Но вообще такие трактовки - это просто ужастно. Полное искажение Дхаммы.

----------

Леонид Ш (13.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (13.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Будда такого не делал. Это были поступки непросветлённого бодхисатты.
> 
> Но вообще такие трактовки - это просто ужастно. Полное искажение Дхаммы.


Да, на тот момент Будда был не Буддой а бодхисаттвой, но на Пути видения. И это самоубийство стало по версии Махаяны добродетелью. Интересно как в Тхераваде трактуют этот поступок. Думается что как добродетель. Тогда неблагой поступок внешне стал благим.

----------

Топпер- (13.07.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Однако надо встретится с Кунсангом в Улан-Удэ на территории буузной, и провести диспут тхеравадинVSмахаянец&ваджраянец насчет кто правильнее ,кто буддистее, и.т.д.

----------

Raudex (14.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Интересно как в Тхераваде трактуют этот поступок. Думается что как добродетель. Тогда неблагой поступок внешне стал благим.


Самоубийство в Тхераваде и так не рассматривается как неблагой поступок, если не ошибаюсь.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Самоубийство в Тхераваде и так не рассматривается как неблагой поступок, если не ошибаюсь.


Самоубийство это убийство в целом в буддизме. Нет различий насчет этого в разных колесницах.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Однако надо встретится с Кунсангом в Улан-Удэ на территории буузной, и провести диспут тхеравадинVSмахаянец&ваджраянец насчет кто правильнее ,кто буддистее, и.т.д.


Диспут в буузной :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (13.07.2012)

----------


## Echo

> то убийство с их точки зрения - по определению неблагое действие, и принципиально не может быть чем-то иным, т.е. некое абсолютное зло от буддизма


Так у них и карма обьективна(вне скандх) и раздает ее видимо некий безличный, но справедливый господь, аккурат после смерти.  :Smilie:

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Так у них и карма обьективна(вне скандх) и раздает ее видимо некий безличный, но справедливый господь, аккурат после смерти.


Какой господь? Никакой господь и  вообще никто не  в силах повлиять на  чью либо карму,если только само существо осознает и попытается что-то исправить что-бы хоть маленько смягчить её.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Диспут в буузной


 Назвать диспутом это было бы слишком ,а вот кое какие  противоречия сгладить можно.Ладно как раз обед и пойду буузы  поем .

----------

Топпер- (13.07.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

А вот что сказано в КЛШ, который ты до сих пор не удосужился посмотреть:

А в трактате Йонтэн дзо есть такие слова:
Когда гриф парит в небе, его тень может быть не видна, но, поскольку тень следует за птицей неотступно, при стечении [нужных] условий она будет ясно видна.
Когда птица летит высоко в небе, кажется, что у нее нет тени, однако это не так. Когда, птица спускается, ее темная тень всегда видна. Точно так же и последствия благих и неблагих действий какое-то время могут не быть очевидными, но в конце концов они неизбежно падут на тебя. Если даже буддам и архатам, избавившимся от всех омрачении, проистекающих от кармы и клеш  [LXIX], приходится испытывать последствия совершенных в прошлом действий, что говорить о нас, простых существах!
*В древности, когда Вирудхака, царь Шравасти, напал на город шакьев Капилавасту и убил восемьдесят тысяч жителей, Будда тоже пострадал, но это проявилось только в виде головной боли. Когда ученики спросили о причине его недомогания, он ответил: «Когда в прошлом шакьи были рыбаками, они убивали и поедали множество рыб. Однажды они поймали двух больших рыб, но не убили их сразу, а вытащили из воды и привязали к шесту. Корчась в мучениях, рыбы думали: "Эти люди убивают нас, хотя мы не сделали им ничего плохого. Пусть и мы сможем их убить, даже если в будущем они не причинят нам вреда". В результате эти две большие рыбы переродились в облике царя Вирудхаки и его приближенного по имени Матропакара, а другие рыбы, убитые шакьями, переродившись, стали их воинами. Ныне шакьев истребили. В те времена я был сыном одного из этих рыбаков и смеялся, глядя, как бьются на земле те две большие рыбы. Это и стало причиной моей сегодняшней головной боли. Не обрети я этой благой Дхармы, сегодня меня тоже убили бы воины Вирудхаки».*
*Есть история о том, как Будда занозил ногу шипом акации. Это явилось следствием того, что в одной из прежних жизней, будучи бодхисаттвой, он убил морского разбойника по имени Черный Дротик.*

Это из тех историй, Доржик, которые ты пытаешься опровергнуть. Про шип видишь? Так что поступок бодхисаттвы имел два последствия, благое и неблагое. И переставай фантазировать. Если тебе нравятся наставления того или иного учителя как соответствующие твоим личным предпочтениям, это еще не означает их истинности. *Проверять надо всегда*

Из той же серии (о цеплянии за воззрение):
Великий Орген Ринпоче сказал:
Великий царь! Главное в моем учении Тайной Мантры — воззрение  . Однако не следуй ему в поведении  , поскольку тогда рискуешь впасть в так называемое черное воззрение демонов, согласно которому благие действия так же пусты, как и неблагие. И наоборот, в воззрении не следуй поведению, иначе тебя настолько ослепит вера в реальность существования вещей, что ты не сможешь обрести освобождение.

----------

Legba (13.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Похоже об этом и говорил Сопа ринпоче что по второй версии это не прошло бесследно.

----------

Топпер- (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Назвать диспутом это было бы слишком ,а вот кое какие  противоречия сгладить можно.Ладно как раз обед и пойду буузы  поем .


На Коммунистической? Давай как-нибудь в буузную сходим. Знакомая рассказывала что поехала в Москву и пошла с подругой в буузную. Вот говорит делать нечего приехать в Москву и идти в буузную как будто бууз не видели никогда. Нет чтобы сходить в какой-нибудь ресторан, надо в буузную было пойти.

----------

Топпер- (13.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (13.07.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Похоже об этом и говорил Сопа ринпоче что по второй версии это не прошло бесследно.


Вообще-то версия одна. Просто на лекциях - вторую часть опускают (наверное чтобы не травмировать или по каким-то другим причинам). А Сопа, по твоей ссылке, про вторую версию молчит. Извини, но это косяк. Так что успокойся. Все получают  своё за негативные действия в прошлом, даже если там была хорошая мотивация. Не стоит пытаться оправдать сои негативные действия типа правильной мотивацией.

----------

Леонид Ш (13.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вообще-то версия одна. Просто на лекциях - вторую часть опускают (наверное чтобы не травмировать или по каким-то другим причинам). А Сопа, по твоей ссылке, про вторую версию молчит. Извини, но это косяк. Так что успокойся. Все получают  своё за негативные действия в прошлом, даже если там была хорошая мотивация. Не стоит пытаться оправдать сои негативные действия типа правильной мотивацией.


Вообще ты прав конечно, но бывают исключения. Подношение тигрице своего тела бодхисаттвой стало полностью благим деянием как я понял в силу благой мотивации. Хотя внешне это было убийство живого существа. История про Ангулималу говорит о том что необязательно должно испытывать плоды кармы, Ангулимала стал архатом и карма просто отсеклась.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вообще ты прав конечно, но бывают исключения. Подношение тигрице своего тела бодхисаттвой стало полностью благим деянием как я понял в силу благой мотивации. Хотя внешне это было убийство живого существа. История про Ангулималу говорит о том что необязательно должно испытывать плоды кармы, Ангулимала стал архатом и карма просто отсеклась.


Доржик. Ты тут уже сам пишешь "как я понял". Переставай уже подгонять всё под свои представления. Это паршиво и попахивает откровенным извращением наставлений. С примером про Чёрного Дротика уже пролет нашелся. Можно ведь и дальше копать и найти то, что учителя вдруг забыли упомянуть. *Зачем ты пытаешься подогнать дхарму под свои представления и желания?* Отвечать не стоит. От темы на этот раз отпишусь окончательно. Но призадумайся что бывает, когда учение подгоняют под себя

----------

Топпер- (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Доржик. Ты тут уже сам пишешь "как я понял". Переставай уже подгонять всё под свои представления. Это паршиво и попахивает откровенным извращением наставлений. С примером про Чёрного Дротика уже пролет нашелся. Можно ведь и дальше копать и найти то, что учителя вдруг забыли упомянуть. *Зачем ты пытаешься подогнать дхарму под свои представления и желания?* Отвечать не стоит. От темы на этот раз отпишусь окончательно. Но призадумайся что бывает, когда учение подгоняют под себя


Я не вижу пролета в истории про Черного Дротика. Сопа ринпоче ведь указал различные версии.

----------


## Дубинин

Выходит каждого хирурга ждут ужасные муки, каждого массажиста будут давить в аду?... (если не брать в расчёт мотивацию?)

----------

Арису Кеншин (03.08.2012), Кунсанг (13.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Здесь говорится прямо что за подношение своего тела бодхисаттва родился в Тушите

Глава вторая. 
О том, как царевич по имени Махасаттва пожертвовал свое тело тигрице 

Так было однажды услышано мною. Победоносный пребывал в Шравасти{46}, в саду Джетавана, который предоставил ему Анатхапиндада{47}. Как-то раз, когда наступило время сбора милостыни[18], Победоносный, облачившись в должное монашеское одеяние, взял патру{48} и вместе с Анандой{49} отправился за подаянием.

В том городе жила старуха, два сына которой постоянно промышляли воровством. Но вот они были схвачены владельцем имущества и приведены пред лицо судьи, который в соответствии с законом приговорил братьев к смертной казни.

Когда палач вел их скованных на место казни, старуха мать и два ее осужденных сына увидели Победоносного. Он издали приближался к ним, и они отдали поклон в его сторону.

– О владыка богов,-взмолилась старуха, обращаясь к Будде, – к милосердию твоему взываю: будь защитником моих сыновей, приговоренных к смерти.

Внял ее словам Победоносный и в силу великого милосердия Татхагат явил жалость к осужденным. Чтобы спасти их жизни, он дал наставления Ананде и послал его к царю просить об освобождении преступников. И в соответствии с пожеланием Победоносного царь отпустил их.

Будучи чрезвычайно обрадованными и памятуя благодеяние Победоносного, братья пришли туда, где он пребывал, припали головами к его стопам, а затем, почтительно сложив ладони, обратились к Победоносному с такими словами:

– Поскольку великим благодеянием Победоносного сохранен остаток нашей жизни, то помысли милостиво о нас, о Владыка богов, и разреши нам вступить в монашество.

– Придите во благе, - произнес тогда Победоносный.

И тут же волосы на голове и лице братьев сами собой сбрились[19], одежда стала желто-оранжевого цвета[20], и они твердо укрепились в помыслах веры. Затем Победоносный наставил их, как должно, в Учении, в результате чего они избавились от всякой скверны и стали архатами{50}. Их же старуха мать, благодаря тому что выслушала религиозные наставления Будды, обрела состояние анагамина{51}, или невозвращения.

Ананда, видя столь удивительное дело, громко восславил Победоносного словами:

– О, сколь велики добродетели Татхагаты!

Однако он подумал про себя: «Какие же добрые дела в прошлом совершили эти трое, мать и два сына, если сейчас при встрече с Победоносным и от огромной беды избавились, и благо нирваны обрели? Хорошо так в течение одного рождения обрести и пользу и благо».

Победоносный, зная мысли Ананды, оказал ему:

– Этих троих я не только сейчас призрел. В давние времена я их также своим попечением не оставил.

И попросил тогда Ананда Победоносного:

– О Победоносный! Соблаговоли поведать в назидание, каким образом ты в давние времена этим троим свое попечение оказал…

И рассказал тогда Победоносный Ананде следующую историю.

Давным-давно, бесчисленное количество калп назад, в стране Джамбудвипе был царь по имени Махаратха. У этого царя было три сына. Старшего звали Махапранада, среднего- Махадева, младшего – Махасаттва. Младший царевич с детства славился своей добротой и милосердием, был он для всех как родной сын.

Как-то раз царь в окружении советников и царица с сыновьями отправились из дворца на прогулку. Пройдя немного, они устали и расположились на отдых. Трое же царевичей пошли дальше, в глубь леса. Там они увидели тигрицу, которая недавно родила детенышей, но, в течение нескольких дней терзаясь голодом и жаждой, была уже готова сожрать свое потомство. Младший царевич сказал, обращаясь к своим братьям:

– Эта тигрица охвачена ужасными мучениями. Похоже, что она вот-вот умрет от слабости и истощения и может даже сожрать новорожденных.

– Правду ты говоришь, -отвечали ему на это старшие братья.

– А что ест эта тигрица? – снова промолвил младший.

– Ей по вкусу парная убоина да теплая кровь, – ответили старшие братья.

– Есть ли кто-нибудь, кто в состоянии своим телом спасти жизнь тигрицы, не допустить ее гибели? – спросил младший брат.

– Нет, – отвечали братья, -это очень трудно.

Тогда царевич подумал: «В течение длительного времени вращаясь в круговороте сансары, то из-за приверженности к страстям, то из-за гнева, то из-за духовной омраченности, я бесчисленное количество тел и жизней впустую расточил. Что стоит тело, которое ради Учения ни разу не было отдано на удобрение поля благих заслуг!

Некоторое время все трое продолжали идти дальше.

– Вы идите, -сказал затем старшим царевичам младший брат, – а я исполню одно дело и вас догоню.

Он повернул назад и по старой дороге быстро вернулся к логову тигрицы. Подойдя к тигрице, царевич лег около нее, но та из-за слабости даже пасти открыть не могла, чтобы сожрать его. Тогда царевич острой веткой пустил себе кровь и дал лизнуть тигрице, после чего та раскрыла пасть и сожрала тело царевича.

Старшие же братья, видя, что прошло много времени, а младшего брата все нет и нет, решили: «Пойдем искать по следам и осмотрим то место в лесу, где мы разговаривали. Наверное, нашего брата убила голодная тигрица».

Придя туда, они увидели, что младшего брата сожрала тигрица. Вокруг валялись клочья мяса и виднелись пятна крови. От такого зрелища старшие братья пали без памяти на землю. Когда же спустя долгое время они пришли в себя, то стали кататься по земле, оглашая воздух стенаниями, до тех пор, пока снова не впали в беспамятство.

Тем временем царице-матери приснились во сне три голубя, которые играли, летая туда и сюда. Вдруг ястреб схватил и унес самого маленького из голубей.

Дрожа от страха, царица проснулась и сказала царю:

– Я слышала, рассказывают, что голуби означают души сыновей. Если ястреб унес самого маленького из голубей, то, наверное, с моим любимым сыном случилось несчастье.

Сразу же были посланы люди на поиски, но тут вернулись два старших царевича.

– Не случилось ли несчастья с моим любимцем? Где он? – спросила их мать.

У обоих братьев как будто горло закупорило, даже дыхание прервалось, и они не могли выговорить ни одного слова. Когда же дыхание вернулось к ним, братья сказали:

– Младшего брата сожрала тигрица.

Услышав эти слова, царица потеряла сознание и пала на землю.

Когда после длительного беспамятства она пришла в себя, то вместе с царем, сыновьями, придворными поспешила на место гибели младшего царевича.

К тому времени тигрица сожрала остатки мяса, и они увидали на земле только кости царевича да то там, то здесь кровавые пятна. Царица схватила голову, а царь – останки руки [младшего сына], и оба они, рыдая и стеная, упали без чувств. Долго они лежали без сознания, затем пришли в себя.

Царевич же Махасаттва, скончавшись на земле, возродился на небе Тушита{52}. «Почему и за какие поступки я здесь возродился?» – подумал он. Божественным глазом окинул царевич пять миров[21] и увидел в лесу, на месте своей кончины, родителей, которые стенали около его бренных останков, удрученные болью страданий из-за большой привязанности [к погибшему сыну]. Божество подумало: «Такая скорбь может нанести ущерб здоровью и даже жизни моих родителей. Надо пойти поговорить с ними и ободрить их».

Подумав так, он опустился [из своей небесной обители] и с небесной вышины стал утешать своих родителей различными ласковыми словами. Те посмотрели на небо и спросили:

– Ответь нам, кто ты, о божество?

– Я был царевичем по имени Махасаттва. Своим телом я накормил голодную тигрицу и за это возродился на небе Тушита. О великий царь, знай следующее:

Что бы ни существовало [в мире], дхарма{53} [этого существа] такова, что оно неизбежно приходит к своему концу. За рождением неотвратимо [следует] разрушение. Если творить зло, то низвергнешься в ад живых существ. Если творить добро, возродишься на небесах. Поэтому, если рождение и разрушение присущи всем, то зачем же из-за мимолетных удовольствий низвергаться в море страданий? Разве это не понятно? Будьте же ревностны в соблюдении благого Учения.

Но родители возразили на это:

– Ты в силу великого сострадания накормил своим телом тигрицу. Но если ты в силу великого сострадания накормил тигрицу и милосерден ко всем, то приличествует ли тебе, великомилосердному, совершить подобное деяние: лишив себя жизни, нас бросить и заставить, тебя вспоминая, такие мук» испытывать, будто наши тела режут на куски.

И снова божество стало на все лады утешать родителей ласковыми словами, отчего те немного успокоились, положили останки сына в гроб, изготовленный из семи драгоценностей, и над захоронением воздвигли чортен{54}. После этого божество возвратилось на небеса, а царь с многочисленной свитой вернулся во дворец.

– Как ты думаешь, – спросил Победоносный Ананду, – кто есть ныне царь того периода Махаратха? Это мой отец, царь Шудходана. А царица-мать того периода – это ныне моя мать Махамая. Тогдашний старший брат Махапранада – это Майтрейя{55}, средний брат-это Васумитра{56}. Что касается младшего царевича того периода Махасаттвы, то не думай ни о ком другом – это ныне я сам. Тигрята того периода – это двое нынешних братьев-преступников. Я давным-давно их от беды избавил, жизни им спас и сделал счастливыми. Сейчас, когда я обрел буддство, избавил их от беды и полностью спас от великих страданий сансары.

И тут Ананда и все многочисленные окружающие произнесли хвалу словам Победоносного.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так у них и карма обьективна(вне скандх) и раздает ее видимо некий безличный, но справедливый господь, аккурат после смерти.


Вообще-то карма (камма) входит в четвертую скандху- "совокупность умственных образований" (Самкхараккхандха). Причем тут господь? ) 
Учение о камме и её плодах-  это учение о естественном законе, законе причины и следствия, не имеющем ничего общего с идеей награды и наказания. Каждое намеренное действие имеет свои последствия и свой исход. Если доброе дело имеет добрые последствия, а плохое - плохие, то это не справедливость, награда или наказание, назначенные кем-то либо какой-то силой, вершащей суд над вашими действиями, но достояние собственной природы этих дел, их собственный закон.

----------

Bob (13.07.2012), Wyrd (13.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012), Федор Ф (13.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Выходит каждого хирурга ждут ужасные муки, каждого массажиста будут давить в аду?... (если не брать в расчёт мотивацию?)


Разве у хирурга есть намерение убивать? Нет. Также как и у массажиста нет намерения причинять страдания. А камма - это прежде всего намерение (четана). _"Создав намерение, действуют телом, речью и умом"._

----------

AlexТ (13.07.2012), Bob (13.07.2012), Леонид Ш (13.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012), Федор Ф (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Выходит каждого хирурга ждут ужасные муки, каждого массажиста будут давить в аду?... (если не брать в расчёт мотивацию?)


Если медсестра делает укол то она должно быть накапливает негативную карму причинения боли, но это не так в силу мотивации и никакой негативной кармы она не накапливает. Хорошо что вы затронули этот вопрос. Тогда врач режущий тело тоже злодей. Но очевидно что это не так.

----------


## Echo

*Сергей Чернявский* мне очень лень искать тему про карму в которой это выяснилось. Конечно же оппоненты этого напрямую не признали, но выходило именно так. В итоге сославшись на то, что "карма це такая сложная весчь и требует веры" дискуссия была свернута. 
Судя по вашей дате регистрации вы эту тему не застали.
К тому же я не знаю входите ли вы в вышеназванную группировку "Топпер&Ko" :Big Grin:

----------


## Echo

> Разве у хирурга есть намерение убивать? Нет. Также как и у масажиста нет намерения причинять страдания. Камма - это прежде всего намерение (четана). "Создав намерение, действуют телом, речью и умом".


Вы, кстати можете самостоятельно поупражняться, вот вам для затравки:



> Некая бодхичитта не может изменить камму. Подобные идеи - это абсурд.
> Бодхичитта - это просто мотивация ума. Идея. Одна из четасик. Четасики не могут отменять или изменять действия каммы.


/popcorn

----------

Кунсанг (13.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы, кстати можете самостоятельно поупражняться, вот вам для затравки:
> 
> /popcorn


Читая Ваши сообщения, у меня сложилось впечатление, что пишите Вы их исключительно для затравки. ) Или я ошибаюсь? 




> Некая бодхичитта не может изменить камму. Подобные идеи - это абсурд.
>  Бодхичитта - это просто мотивация ума. Идея. Одна из четасик. Четасики не могут отменять или изменять действия каммы.


И я с этим согласен. Бодхичитта может "изменить карму" лишь в том, смысле, что сподвигает человека к добродетелям, а не так, что мол если у меня развита бодхичитта, то и намеренное убийство уже - не убийство. )

----------

Bob (13.07.2012), Леонид Ш (13.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012), Федор Ф (13.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Да, на тот момент Будда был не Буддой а бодхисаттвой, но на Пути видения. И это самоубийство стало по версии Махаяны добродетелью. Интересно как в Тхераваде трактуют этот поступок. Думается что как добродетель. Тогда неблагой поступок внешне стал благим.


У нас в канонических джатаках такого нет.
Но, кстати сказать, даже в том, что есть, поступки бодхисатты не всегда трактуются, как однозначно верные. Иногда и как отрицательные.

----------


## Топпер

> Однако надо встретится с Кунсангом в Улан-Удэ на территории буузной, и провести диспут тхеравадинVSмахаянец&ваджраянец насчет кто правильнее ,кто буддистее, и.т.д.


И кто сколько бууз съест  :Smilie: 




> Диспут в буузной


Проигравший оплачивает счёт.

----------

Bob (13.07.2012), Дондог (20.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (13.07.2012)

----------


## Echo

> Читая Ваши сообщения, у меня сложилось впечатление, что пишите Вы их исключительно для затравки. ) Или я ошибаюсь?


Что я могу сказать? Пытаюсь всегда общаться уместным в текущей среде способом и языком, по возможности без дурных мыслей. 
Да, не обладаю прямым йогическим восприятием, поэтому могу эту самую среду сам себе и придумать. Но что тут поделаешь.



> И я с этим согласен. Бодхичитта может "изменить карму" лишь в том, смысле, что сподвигает человека к добродетелям, а не так, что мол если у меня развита бодхичитта, то и намеренное убийство уже - не убийство. )


Та фраза была ответом на вот это:



> В учениях Хинаяны установлено, что три действия тела (убийство, воровство, распутство) и четыре действия речи (ложь, злословие, сплетни, грубая речь) негативны. Не дается никакого разрешения на подобные действия, поскольку учения Хинаяны ставят акцент более на действии, чем на мотивации. Однако в учениях Парамитаяны Будда позволяет такие действия, когда бодхисаттва видит, что они наверняка принесут великое благо живым существам. Будда позволяет такие действия, поскольку для бодхисаттвы нет опасности, в смысле развития его ума. Его действие не становится препятствием к достижению Пробуждения; напротив, оно помогает бодхисаттве быстрее достичь его. Когда велика польза и, особенно, когда нет опасности, Будда позволяет подобные действия .


Всего то две страницы назад этой темы было...

----------

Сергей Ч (13.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Разве у хирурга есть намерение убивать? Нет. Также как и у массажиста нет намерения причинять страдания. А камма - это прежде всего намерение (четана). _"Создав намерение, действуют телом, речью и умом"._


Если хирург или массажист приносит боль, то в вашем случае он создает неблагую карму. Поскольку намерение и деяние лежат в разной плоскости в вашем случае. ОТдельно хирург испытает плод от благой мотивации и отдельно будет резан в аду. Это противоречит здравому смыслу.

----------


## Топпер

> Так у них и карма обьективна(вне скандх) и раздает ее видимо некий безличный, но справедливый господь, аккурат после смерти.


ккхандхи - это дхаммы. А камма - это паччая. Явления совершенно разного порядка.

----------


## Топпер

> Вообще ты прав конечно, но бывают исключения. Подношение тигрице своего тела бодхисаттвой стало полностью благим деянием как я понял в силу благой мотивации. Хотя внешне это было убийство живого существа. История про Ангулималу говорит о том что необязательно должно испытывать плоды кармы, Ангулимала стал архатом и карма просто отсеклась.


Каммавипака Архата и каммавипака бодхисатты - это разные вещи. У Архата неблагая камма не превращается волшебным образом в благую. Просто исчезает почва для её созревания, и она становится мёртвой каммой.

----------

Леонид Ш (13.07.2012), Сергей Ч (13.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Выходит каждого хирурга ждут ужасные муки, каждого массажиста будут давить в аду?... (если не брать в расчёт мотивацию?)


Если зарежет на операционном столе - вполне возможно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Каммавипака Архата и каммавипака бодхисатты - это разные вещи. У Архата неблагая камма не превращается волшебным образом в благую. Просто исчезает почва для её созревания, и она становится мёртвой каммой.


Если принять идею что убийство обязательно плохая карма, то это противоречит истории про бодхисаттву который пожертвовал свое тело тигрице. Само по себе убийство ничего не значит. В тексте говорится за это я возродился в Тушите. То есть бодхисаттва убил себя, но карма получилась рождение в Тушите.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> То есть бодхисаттва убил себя, но карма получилась рождение в Тушите.


Рождение в Тушите —это результат сострадания и жертвования тела тигрице, а не результат убийства.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Если зарежет на операционном столе - вполне возможно.


Имеется в виду конечно благая деятельность хирурга. Сколько он за свою жизнь резал людей и результат это добродетель. Тогда если принять вашу точку зрения что деяние и намерение принесут отдельные результаты то быть хирургу резаемым в аду очень долго, хотя это сомнительно.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Однако в учениях Парамитаяны Будда позволяет такие действия, когда бодхисаттва видит, что они наверняка принесут великое благо живым существам. Будда позволяет такие действия, поскольку для бодхисаттвы нет опасности, в смысле развития его ума. Его действие не становится препятствием к достижению Пробуждения; напротив, оно помогает бодхисаттве быстрее достичь его. Когда велика польза и, особенно, когда нет опасности, Будда позволяет подобные действия


И в этой теме также было сказано, что 

_"совершая неблагое для благих целей он (бодхисаттва) оберает оба плода. 
 бодхисаттва, зная это, не устрашается последствиями для себя лично."
_
Т.е. "изменение кармы" тут не причём. Бодхисаттва в Махаяне - это существо уже достигшее некоторого уровня понимания пустотности, но даже это не позволяет ему избежать последствий от совершения тех или иных неблагих поступков ради блага других.  Чже Цонкапа говорит, что для бодхисаттвы  пребывание в аду не является препятствием к достижению Пробуждения, с этим спорить трудно, ибо это уже объект веры. Но никто вроде не говорит, что именно неблагая камма чудесным образом может меняться на благую. Это уже  вольная трактовка и подгонка положений учения под собственные представления.

----------

Леонид Ш (13.07.2012), Тао (13.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Рождение в Тушите —это результат сострадания и жертвования тела тигрице, а не результат убийства.


Нельзя это разделить, поскольку убийство себя стало основой для подношения голодной тигрице. Акт убийства.

----------


## Топпер

> Если принять идею что убийство обязательно плохая карма, то это противоречит истории про бодхисаттву который пожертвовал свое тело тигрице.


В каком месте противоречит и каким образом?



> Само по себе убийство ничего не значит. В тексте говорится за это я возродился в Тушите. То есть бодхисаттва убил себя, но карма получилась рождение в Тушите.


Как не значит? Вы жизнь у кого-то отнимаете. Как это может ничего не значить?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Нельзя это разделить, поскольку убийство себя стало основой для подношения голодной тигрице. Акт убийства.


Даже если не разделять, всё равно это одно действие повлекло за собой две разные кармы —убийства и даяния.

----------

Джыш (13.07.2012), Карма Палджор (13.07.2012), Леонид Ш (13.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Имеется в виду конечно благая деятельность хирурга. Сколько он за свою жизнь резал людей и результат это добродетель. Тогда если принять вашу точку зрения что деяние и намерение принесут отдельные результаты то быть хирургу резаемым в аду очень долго, хотя это сомнительно.


Если зарежет сознательно - да, однозначно. Если режет для пользы больного, но при этом испытывает садистское наслаждение, стараясь сделать побольнее - тоже возможно. Если же больной сам согласился на операцию, а хирург старается излечить и действует максимально осторожно, то неблагая камма если и копится, то очень незначительная.




> Нельзя это разделить, поскольку убийство себя стало основой для подношения голодной тигрице. Акт убийства.


Можно, можно разделить. Ибо состояния сознания в разные моменты были разными. Плод от даяния - возрождение на небесах Тусита. Плод от самоубийства....... возможно не очень хороший.

----------

Джыш (13.07.2012), Леонид Ш (13.07.2012), Сергей Ч (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если хирург или массажист приносит боль, то в вашем случае он создает неблагую карму.


Ещё раз-  хирург создает неблагую камму, если у него есть неблагие намерения - убить, причинить боль и т.д.  




> Поскольку намерение и деяние лежат в разной плоскости в вашем случае. ОТдельно хирург испытает плод от благой мотивации и отдельно будет резан в аду. Это противоречит здравому смыслу.


Намерение и деяния не лежат в разной плоскости, просто если бодхисаттва убивает кого-то ради некоего блага, то всё равно у него было намерение убить, так ведь? Следовательно, наряду с благой каммой, он создает и неблагую. Вам же хочется и бодхисаттвой быть и камму боитесь испортить: Ни ту ды и ни сюды, ни хинаянец и ни махаянец!  :Smilie:

----------

Тао (13.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (13.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> В каком месте противоречит и каким образом?
> 
> Как не значит? Вы жизнь у кого-то отнимаете. Как это может ничего не значить?


Тут все просто. Противоречит потому что это не стало неблагой кармой. А в вашем случае это убийство должно всегда принести неблагой результат. Убийство себя это карма рождения в аду, но тут это стало кармой рождения в Тушите.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ещё раз-  хирург создает неблагую камму, если у него есть неблагие намерения - убить, причинить боль и т.д.


То есть вы сами себе противоречите. Ведь намерение это главное в Махаяне. А не у вас. У вас главное это действие.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Если зарежет сознательно - да, однозначно. Если режет для пользы больного, но при этом испытывает садистское наслаждение, стараясь сделать побольнее - тоже возможно. Если же больной сам согласился на операцию, а хирург старается излечить и действует максимально осторожно, то неблагая камма если и копится, то очень незначительная.
> 
> 
> Можно, можно разделить. Ибо состояния сознания в разные моменты были разными. Плод от даяния - возрождение на небесах Тусита. Плод от самоубийства....... возможно не очень хороший.


Где вы таких хирургов садистов видели?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> То есть вы сами себе противоречите. Ведь намерение это главное в Махаяне. А не у вас. У вас главное это действие.


Вам бы стоило сначала ознакомиться с тем, как там _"у нас"_, прежде чем писать подобные вещи. ) Вот же Будда говорит:

"О бхиккху, это намерение (четана), я называю кармой. Создав намерение, действуют телом, речью и умом".

----------

Bob (13.07.2012), Леонид Ш (13.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012), Федор Ф (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Тут все просто. Противоречит потому что это не стало неблагой кармой.


Как не стало, когда стало?



> А в вашем случае это убийство должно всегда принести неблагой результат. Убийство себя это карма рождения в аду, но тут это стало кармой рождения в Тушите.


Он родился в Тусита из-за подношения тигрице. А за убийство он в ад отправится. 
Правда насчёт самоубийства - тут вопрос более тёмный. Это в ламриме самоубийство - неоконченное убийство.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вам бы стоило сначала ознакомиться с тем, как там _"у нас"_, прежде чем писать подобные вещи. ) Вот же Будда говорит:
> 
> "О бхиккху, это намерение (четана), я называю кармой. Создав намерение, действуют телом, речью и умом".


ТОгда нельзя разделять намерение и деяние, что вы делаете говоря о том что намерение принесет свой результат а деяние свой. Но история про Тушиту и бодхисаттву говорит об обратном. Там нет неблагого результата от убийства. Одно деяние и намерение принесли один результат рождение в Тушите.

----------


## Топпер

> То есть вы сами себе противоречите. Ведь намерение это главное в Махаяне. А не у вас. У вас главное это действие.


Опять - двадцать пять. Вы опять нам приписываете какие-то свои представления. Мы же с вами (кажется) уже спорили на тему того, что у вас - позиция джайнов (если спутал вас с кем-то из оппонентов, прошу прощения). У нас не действие, а *намеренное действие.* Это две большие разницы.




> ТОгда нельзя разделять намерение и деяние, что вы делаете говоря о том что намерение принесет свой результат а деяние свой.


Не говорит так никто. Было два намеренных действия: подношение мяса и самоубийство.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Как не говорит так никто когда вы сами говорили что убийство принесет свой плод а благая мотивация свой благой плод?

----------


## Топпер

> Как не говорит так никто когда вы сами говорили что убийство принесет свой плод а благая мотивация свой благой плод?


Да. Два разных мотивированных действия в разные моменты времени. Соответсвенно два плода.

----------

Bob (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Да. Два разных мотивированных действия в разные моменты времени. Соответсвенно два плода.


Снова к хирургу благому тогда. Он родится в аду согласно вашей логике. Но это противоречит здравому смыслу. То есть он режет отдельно и намерение отдельно.

----------


## Топпер

> Снова к хирургу благому тогда. Он родится в аду согласно вашей логике. Но это противоречит здравому смыслу. То есть он режет отдельно и намерение отдельно.


Без намерения резать нельзя. Действие телом - это продолжение действия ума.
Если он случайно режет, вообще не видя перед собой человека, допустим споткнулся со скальпелем в руке и порезал ассистента, то такое действие вообще каммы не создаёт.

----------

Bob (13.07.2012), Карма Палджор (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Без намерения резать нельзя. Действие телом - это продолжение действия ума.
> Если он случайно режет, вообще не видя перед собой человека, допустим споткнулся со скальпелем в руке и порезал ассистента, то такое действие вообще каммы не создаёт.


Тут противоречие. Вы не разделяете здесь намерение в данном случае отсутствие намерения и само действие. Тогда как в случае с убийством с благой мотивацией вы разделяете эти две вещи - намерение и действие. Благая мотивация приносит отдельно свой плод и убийство свой плод. Но тогда если принять эту точку зрения то отсутствие намерения не принесет никакого плода тогда как убийство принесет карму. А в вашем случае вообще не принесет кармы.

----------


## Echo

> "совершая неблагое для благих целей он (бодхисаттва) оберает оба плода.
> бодхисаттва, зная это, не устрашается последствиями для себя лично."


Ну хоть два и то хорошо, а то ведь сразу "это абсурд, искажение дхаммы" :EEK!: 



> Т.е. "изменение кармы" тут не причём. Бодхисаттва в Махаяне - это существо уже достигшее некоторого уровня понимания пустотности, но даже это не позволяет ему избежать последствий от совершения тех или иных неблагих поступков ради блага других. Чже Цонкапа говорит, что для бодхисаттвы пребывание в аду не является препятствием к достижению Пробуждения, с этим спорить трудно, ибо это уже объект веры. Но никто вроде не говорит, что именно неблагая камма чудесным образом может меняться на благую. Это уже вольная трактовка и подгонка положений учения под собственные представления.


Говорилось об изменении кармы от текущего поступка в силу благой мотивации, а не о изменении кармы как плода. По-моему очевидно же.
В противном случае намерение не только не главная составляющая, а вообще не причем.

----------


## Топпер

> Тут противоречие. Вы не разделяете здесь намерение в данном случае отсутствие намерения и само действие.


Здесь просто нет намерения. Я потому и привёл в качестве иллюстрации подобный вариант.



> Тогда как в случае с убийством с благой мотивацией вы разделяете эти две вещи - намерение и действие.


Здесь мы говорим о намеренном действии, в отличие от вышепреведённого ненамеренного.
Да, и *убийства с благой мотивацией не может быть*.
Любое намеренное убийство всегда происходит под воздействием килес.



> Благая мотивация приносит отдельно свой плод и убийство свой плод.


Нет. Я говорил не так. Я говорил, что два намеренных действия:
1. Поднесения мяса
2. Убийство, 
Принесут два плода. А не так, что мотивация - свой плод, действие - свой плод.



> Но тогда если принять эту точку зрения то отсутствие намерения не принесет никакого плода тогда как убийство принесет карму. А в вашем случае вообще не принесет кармы.


Да. Ненамеренное убийство камму не создаст. Намеренное - создаст акусалакамму.

----------

Bob (13.07.2012)

----------


## Legba

У меня созрел вопрос к тхераваддинам. Насколько я понимаю, истории про Черного дротика и про царевича и тигрицу - из джатак. Соответственно, должны быть какие-то тхераваддинские версии объяснения. Можете поделиться авторитетными мнениями?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> У меня созрел вопрос к тхераваддинам. Насколько я понимаю, истории про Черного дротика и про царевича и тигрицу - из джатак. Соответственно, должны быть какие-то тхераваддинские версии объяснения. Можете поделиться авторитетными мнениями?


Насколько я понимаю, для тхеравады это не каноническая джатака. Её иногда в постканонические времена приводили в качестве примера первого пробуждения мысли. Т.е. ещё до периода, когда бодхисатта стал на путь бодхисатты.

----------

Bob (13.07.2012), Legba (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Legba

То есть, в Палийский Канон она не входит? А про тигрицу - тоже?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Самоубийство в Тхераваде и так не рассматривается как неблагой поступок, если не ошибаюсь.


Не рассматривается. Но только лишь в том случае, если человек достиг освобождения. Он больше не переродится - поэтому без разницы - умирает он естественной смертью или совершает самоубийство. В суттах ПК описывается несколько случаев такого самоубийства. Главным образом, когда архат смертельно болен, он "применяет нож благородно", как говорит о таком самоубийстве Будда. К тому же человеческая жизнь ценна только как возможность достичь освобождения. Когда оно достигнуто - жизнь обесценивается. Но пока освобождение не достигнуто - самоубийство ведет к неблагому перерождению. А бодхисаттвы - не архаты, они не достигли освобождения.

----------

Bob (13.07.2012), Егор Т (13.07.2012), Карма Палджор (13.07.2012), Леонид Ш (13.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Legba

> Насколько я понимаю, для тхеравады это не каноническая джатака. Её иногда в постканонические времена приводили в качестве примера первого пробуждения мысли. Т.е. ещё до периода, когда бодхисатта стал на путь бодхисатты.


Т.е. трактовка такова, что замысел был вроде в правильном направлении, но вышла лажа?

----------


## Chikara

> Снова к хирургу благому тогда. Он родится в аду согласно вашей логике. Но это противоречит здравому смыслу. То есть он режет отдельно и намерение отдельно.


Кунсанг, а как быть с хирургами отряда 731 Сиро Исии (Маньчжурия), которые вскрывали "бревен"  (детей, беременных женщин) заживо по заказам военно-медицинских академий? *(слабонервным просьба не читать)*
  Подопытных заражали вирусами чумы, холеры, тифа, сибирской язвы и пр.… «Врачи» вели за ними постоянное наблюдение и фиксировали стадии агонии. Однако даже, если человек оставался жив после заражения смертельными бактериями – это не спасало его от смерти. Как правило, еще живого человека «вскрывали» - постепенно удаляли из его организма все жизненно важные органы, зачастую это делалось без наркоза. На людях ставились эксперименты по обморожению, лишению воды, пищи, высушиванию кожи, воздействию тока и кипятка. Мужчин, женщин и детей запирали в камерах и травили смертельными газами, пытаясь выяснить эффективность химикатов. Все опыты сотрудники тщательно фиксировали на кинопленку. По официальным документам в отряде 731 было убито около 3000 человек. Однако по свидетельствам работников «Фабрики смерти» подопытных было гораздо больше. Живым из отряда 731 не вышел ни один пленный. В отряде хотели как можно скорее собрать данные о процессе обморожения, методах его лечения, а также о том, как протекает бактериальное заражение в условиях сильных морозов. Эксперименты по обмораживанию проводились в отряде с ноября по март, - рассказывает очевидец. - При температуре ниже минус 20 подопытных людей выводили ночью во двор, заставляли опускать оголенные руки или ноги в бочку с холодной водой, а потом ставили под искусственный ветер до тех пор, пока они не получали обморожение. После небольшой палочкой стучали по рукам, пока они не издавали звук дощечки...Кого-то постигла другая ужасная участь: их заживо превращали в мумии - помещали в жарко натопленную комнату с низкой влажностью. Человек обильно потел, но ему не давали пить, пока он полностью не высыхал. Затем тело взвешивали, при этом оказывалось, что весит оно около 22 процентов от первоначального. Именно так в "отряде 731" было сделано еще одно "открытие": человеческое тело на 78% состоит из воды. В 1943 году в секционную привели китайского мальчика. По словам сотрудников, он не был из числа “бревен”, его просто где-то похитили и привезли в отряд, но точно ничего известно не было. Мальчик разделся, как ему было приказано, и лег на стол спиной. Тотчас же на лицо ему наложили маску с хлороформом. Когда наркоз окончательно подействовал, все тело мальчика протерли спиртом. Один из опытных сотрудников группы Танабэ, стоявших вокруг стола, взял скальпель и приблизился к мальчику. Он вонзил скальпель в грудную клетку и сделал разрез в форме латинской буквы Y. Обнажилась белая жировая прослойка. В том месте, куда немедленно были наложены зажимы Кохера, вскипали пузырьки крови. Вскрытие заживо началось. Из тела мальчика сотрудники ловкими натренированными руками один за другим вынимали внутренние органы: желудок, печень, почки, поджелудочную железу, кишечник. Их разбирали и бросали в стоявшие здесь же ведра, а из ведер тотчас же перекладывали в наполненные формалином стеклянные сосуды, которые закрывались крышками. Вынутые органы в формалиновом растворе еще продолжали сокращаться. После того как были вынуты внутренние органы, нетронутой осталась только голова мальчика.

----------

Фил (21.08.2012)

----------


## Denli

> Кунсанг, а как быть с хирургами отряда 731 Сиро Исии (Маньчжурия), которые вскрывали "бревен"  (детей, беременных женщин) заживо по заказам военно-медицинских академий? *(слабонервным просьба не читать)*
>   Подопытных заражали вирусами чумы, холеры, тифа, сибирской язвы и пр.… «Врачи» вели за ними постоянное наблюдение и фиксировали стадии агонии. Однако даже, если человек оставался жив после заражения смертельными бактериями – это не спасало его от смерти. Как правило, еще живого человека «вскрывали» - постепенно удаляли из его организма все жизненно важные органы, зачастую это делалось без наркоза. На людях ставились эксперименты по обморожению, лишению воды, пищи, высушиванию кожи, воздействию тока и кипятка. Мужчин, женщин и детей запирали в камерах и травили смертельными газами, пытаясь выяснить эффективность химикатов. Все опыты сотрудники тщательно фиксировали на кинопленку. По официальным документам в отряде 731 было убито около 3000 человек. Однако по свидетельствам работников «Фабрики смерти» подопытных было гораздо больше. Живым из отряда 731 не вышел ни один пленный. В отряде хотели как можно скорее собрать данные о процессе обморожения, методах его лечения, а также о том, как протекает бактериальное заражение в условиях сильных морозов. Эксперименты по обмораживанию проводились в отряде с ноября по март, - рассказывает очевидец. - При температуре ниже минус 20 подопытных людей выводили ночью во двор, заставляли опускать оголенные руки или ноги в бочку с холодной водой, а потом ставили под искусственный ветер до тех пор, пока они не получали обморожение. После небольшой палочкой стучали по рукам, пока они не издавали звук дощечки...Кого-то постигла другая ужасная участь: их заживо превращали в мумии - помещали в жарко натопленную комнату с низкой влажностью. Человек обильно потел, но ему не давали пить, пока он полностью не высыхал. Затем тело взвешивали, при этом оказывалось, что весит оно около 22 процентов от первоначального. Именно так в "отряде 731" было сделано еще одно "открытие": человеческое тело на 78% состоит из воды. В 1943 году в секционную привели китайского мальчика. По словам сотрудников, он не был из числа “бревен”, его просто где-то похитили и привезли в отряд, но точно ничего известно не было. Мальчик разделся, как ему было приказано, и лег на стол спиной. Тотчас же на лицо ему наложили маску с хлороформом. Когда наркоз окончательно подействовал, все тело мальчика протерли спиртом. Один из опытных сотрудников группы Танабэ, стоявших вокруг стола, взял скальпель и приблизился к мальчику. Он вонзил скальпель в грудную клетку и сделал разрез в форме латинской буквы Y. Обнажилась белая жировая прослойка. В том месте, куда немедленно были наложены зажимы Кохера, вскипали пузырьки крови. Вскрытие заживо началось. Из тела мальчика сотрудники ловкими натренированными руками один за другим вынимали внутренние органы: желудок, печень, почки, поджелудочную железу, кишечник. Их разбирали и бросали в стоявшие здесь же ведра, а из ведер тотчас же перекладывали в наполненные формалином стеклянные сосуды, которые закрывались крышками. Вынутые органы в формалиновом растворе еще продолжали сокращаться. После того как были вынуты внутренние органы, нетронутой осталась только голова мальчика.


Доктор Менгеле похожими экспериментами был славен. Чем, кстати, весьма продвинл военно-полевую хирургию. Вероятно по этому его и не казнили после падания гитлеровской Германии.

----------

Фил (21.08.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Неблагая карма. Я о благих хирургах которые жизни спасают имел в виду.

----------


## Вантус

> Кунсанг, а как быть с хирургами отряда 731 Сиро Исии (Маньчжурия), которые вскрывали "бревен"  (детей, беременных женщин) заживо по заказам военно-медицинских академий? *(слабонервным просьба не читать)*


Только гуманные американцы спасли их от советского суда в Харбине (но не всех). Тех, кого американцы не спасли, приговорили к смертной казни или лишению свободы на длительные сроки.

----------

Bob (13.07.2012), Ондрий (13.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> Неблагая карма. Я о благих хирургах которые жизни спасают имел в виду.


Кунсанг, у них тоже была искренняя благая мотивация.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Кунсанг, у них тоже была искренняя благая мотивация.


Вы в этом уверены? Просто такими методами искать разрешение каких то проблем это уже неблагая карма имхо.

----------

Chikara (13.07.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> Вы в этом уверены? Просто такими методами искать разрешение каких то проблем это уже неблагая карма имхо.


Даже животные порой различают добро и зло, а невежественный человек благодаря своему уму способен опуститься ниже уровня животных.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Даже животные порой различают добро и зло


Каким образом? Животное различает только элементарные оппозиции свойственные инстинктам, а этические нормы ей просто, с точки зрения развития высших психических функций, не могут быть свойственны. Либо я что то категорически не понимаю.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Каким образом? Животное различает только элементарные оппозиции свойственные инстинктам, а этические нормы ей просто, с точки зрения развития высших психических функций, не могут быть свойственны. Либо я что то категорически не понимаю.


Вообще-то это люди решили, что люди цари природы. Природа-то про это может и не знать. Вдобавок все науки строятся на определенных моделях. Модели-то разными могут быть  :Smilie:

----------

Fyodor (14.07.2012), Федор Ф (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Вообще-то это люди решили, что люди цари природы. Природа-то про это может и не знать. Вдобавок все науки строятся на определенных моделях. Модели-то разными могут быть



Наука, это прежде всего научный метод. Новые факты могут вытеснять прошлые теории. Теории в последней инстанции на все времена может не быть, так как новые факты могут опровергнуть старые теории. 

В религии есть свои утверждения в которые нужно верить даже если современные доказательства опровергает их.

*Не все утверждения равны.*

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Вообще-то это люди решили, что люди цари природы. Природа-то про это может и не знать. Вдобавок все науки строятся на определенных моделях. Модели-то разными могут быть


Есть модель, в котрой нравственность является характерной для животных? 
Никогда не слышал, а тем более не читал, а такой интересной парадигме. 

К сожалению, с точки зрения физиологии мозга любого животного, такое невозможно.

----------


## Echo

> Животное различает только элементарные оппозиции свойственные инстинктам, а этические нормы


Нам господь дал на горе?



> Есть модель, в котрой нравственность является характерной для животных?


Конечно есть. Гуглим на "этология".
http://ethology.ru/library/?id=184
http://ethology.ru/video/?id=88
http://ethology.ru/library/?id=185
http://ethology.ru/library/?id=48
Ну и вообще вот тут:
http://ethology.ru/library/?div=3

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Нам господь дал на горе?


Любая норма - это плод развития интенсивности социальной регуляции, господь тут не при делах.




> Конечно есть. Гуглим на "этология".
> http://ethology.ru/library/?id=184
> http://ethology.ru/video/?id=88
> http://ethology.ru/library/?id=185
> http://ethology.ru/library/?id=48
>  Ну и вообще вот тут:
> http://ethology.ru/library/?div=3


Не нашел ничего конкретного: миллионы предположений и зверюшкофильства. Единственный, кто ещё как то выделяется на фона - это Франс де Валь, но он говорит более про внешние требования к поведению принятые у животных, ну ещё не очень внятно, что то пытается донести насчет импринтинга. Еще раз повторю, животное понимает оппозицию добро/зло, только исходя из инстинктивных и групповых потребностей.  К сожалению, многие их людей воспринимают эту дихотомию так же, но это ещё совершенно ничего не значит.

Буду конечно дальше пробывать разбираться: сейчас отослал письмо московскому нейрофизиологу и одно в профессору зоологии, посмотрим, что они скажут на этот счет.

----------


## Echo

> Любая норма - это плод развития интенсивности социальной регуляции, господь тут не при делах.


Ну раз Господь не причем, то наверное инстинкты лежат в основе этого развития?



> Не нашел ничего конкретного: миллионы предположений и зверюшкофильства.


Что для вас будет этим конкретным, я не очень понимаю? 



> Еще раз повторю, животное понимает оппозицию добро/зло, только исходя из инстинктивных и групповых потребностей. К сожалению, многие их людей воспринимают эту дихотомию так же, но это ещё совершенно ничего не значит.


Я тоже еще раз скажу: человек делает это точно также. Различаются только модели поведения. Что, собственно, неудивительно, ибо антропогенез.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Ну раз Господь не причем, то наверное инстинкты лежат в основе этого развития?


Чем сложнее многообразие социальных взаимосвязей, тем активней развиваются нормы и основную роль здесь играет не животная, а социальная состовляющая человека. Инстинкты, на мой взгляд, естественно лежат в основе этого развития и играют мотивирующую  роль. Индивидуальный опыт, под воздействием которого мы модифицируем животные инстинкты, является достоянием именно человеческой психики, ну и высших животных на примитивном уровне. У животных модифицкация инстинктов возможна, только в рамках необходимости к адаптации ( и то спорный вопрос), то есть говорить здесь о нравственном выборе - это просто форменная научная профанация

И стоит все же определится, что мы понимаем под "инстинктом" - существует много определений и подходов, может мы с вами говорим немного о разном.




> Что для вас будет этим конкретным, я не очень понимаю?


Физиологические данные о работе головного мозга животного, подтверждающие высшие психические функции. Данные эксперементов с приматами, мне знакомы. Ничего о нравственном выборе в них нет. Антропоморфизмом я не страдаю, так что про сложные взаимоотношения между кузнечиками, мне тоже не интересно. Бихевиористские эксперементы себя тоже во многом не оправдали, а именно на них, по большей части и строятся догадки, на сайте, который вы мне посоветовали. Именно поэтому ничего конкретного я не нашел. 

Когнитивная этология основаная на результатах нейрофизиологических исследований, сейчас представляет для меня особый интерес, накачал себе литературы, буду читать. За эту наводку, спасибо!




> Я тоже еще раз скажу: человек делает это точно также. Различаются только модели поведения. Что, собственно, неудивительно, ибо антропогенез.


Я про антропогенез и говорю: что свойственно человечеству, не свойственно низшим животным и находится в зачаточной стадии у высших. 

 Адекватному человеку не свойственно конформное поведение и его выбор является осознаным, вне зависимости от инстинктов. Теперь представьте себе льва, который осознано принимает выбор не есть мясо и начинает есть травку, для спасения всех живых существ. Тут не модель поведения действует, человек может сделать такой выбор и в изолированной от веганских идей культуре. К примеру: Леви-Стросс писал о племенах, которые не смотря на то, что белковая пища более питательная, перестали есть мясо и перешли на растительную еду.

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Вдобавок все науки строятся на определенных моделях. Модели-то разными могут быть





> Моде́ль (фр. modèle, от лат. modulus — «мера, аналог, образец») — это упрощенное представление реального устройства и/или протекающих в нем процессов, явлений.


Любая мысль о реальном - есть упрощение, но мысли, соответствующие критериям научности имеют весомое преимущество. Разные модели в одной области - дают одинаковый результат. Например есть геометрия, в которой параллельные прямые не пересекаются, есть, где они пересекаются в бесконечности. Расчеты относительно одного объекта в этих двух разных моделях дадут один результат.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Расчеты относительно одного объекта в этих двух разных моделях дадут один результат.


Какой? 
У Евклида не пересекаются, у Лобочевского возможно пересекаются? 
Две разные модели отностельно одного объекта в этом случае, дают два разных результата.
Эксперементальные доказательства, окай, там внутри двух разных подходов может быть один результат, но разные интерпретации. Но в точных науках, то как? 

Нет случайно математиков в треде? Поясните, я что то не догоняю.
Гуманитарий мозга же.

----------


## Echo

> Чем сложнее многообразие социальных взаимосвязей, тем активней развиваются нормы и основную роль здесь играет не животная, а социальная состовляющая человека.


 "Животная и социальная составляющая" - в какой классификации такое разделение? Есть стадный инстинкт.



> Индивидуальный опыт, под воздействием которого мы модифицируем животные инстинкты, является достоянием именно человеческой психики,


Это достояние высших животных.



> И стоит все же определится, что мы понимаем под "инстинктом" - существует много определений и подходов, может мы с вами говорим немного о разном.


В данном вопросе нам достаточно самой простой и обобщенной дефиниции, если только вы не собираетесь диссертацию апнуть.



> Физиологические данные о работе головного мозга животного, подтверждающие высшие психические функции.


Мне интересно а как вы мораль туда засунули? Оо



> Адекватному человеку не свойственно конформное поведение и его выбор является осознаным, вне зависимости от инстинктов.


Человек может осознать какому конкретно инстинкту он в данный момент следует. Без императива, в качестве которого выступают инстинкты, никакое поведение невозможно. 
Что касается якобы осознанных и альтруистических тенденций, то в животном мире они широко распространены и довольно хорошо описаны. Если вы под них хотите подвести некую иную базу, чем инстинкты, то вам придется серьезно потрудиться. Я бы кстати, с удовольствием такую работу почитал, поскольку описание через инстинкты мне самому не очень нравится, в частности это в некоторых местах вступает в конфликт с идеей кармы. Но такая работа тянет на нобелевку с запасом...

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> "Животная и социальная составляющая" - в какой классификации такое разделение? Есть стадный инстинкт.


Если не понятно, можно заменить понятия на "биологическая природа" и "социальная сущность" - это биология, класс так восьмой-девятый.




> Это достояние высших животных.


Вроде бы я уже упомянул, про высших животных. Интенсивности процессов модификации веееесьма различаются.




> В данном вопросе нам достаточно самой простой и обобщенной дефиниции, если только вы не собираетесь диссертацию апнуть.


Хорошо, но все же стоит определится "инстинкт" в биологическом понимании или в психологическом. А диссертация у меня будет по маркетигу, к сожалению  :Smilie: 




> Мне интересно а как вы мораль туда засунули? Оо


А как вам кажется, возможность нравственного выбора никак не связана с развитием головного мозга? Я допустим солидарен с Лурье и считаю так же.




> Без императива, в качестве которого выступают инстинкты, никакое поведение невозможно.


Для меня максима  выше импреатива и Кант в этом отношении мне неприятен, но это мои проблемы - это уже философские рассуждения, я говорю о социологии и психологии, не привлекаю сюда никаких пространных рассуждений.




> Что касается якобы осознанных и альтруистических тенденций, то в животном мире они широко распространены и довольно хорошо описаны.


Что значит якобы осознанных?




> Если вы под них хотите подвести некую иную базу, чем инстинкты, то вам придется серьезно потрудиться.


Существует допустим иерархия нужда-потребность, людей гораздо проще подвести под эту базу.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Наука, это прежде всего научный метод. Новые факты могут вытеснять прошлые теории. Теории в последней инстанции на все времена может не быть, так как новые факты могут опровергнуть старые теории.


Научный метод строится на методологии, свойственной той или иной области знания. И также выстраивается в соответствии с принятыми утверждениями, теориями и моделями. При этом т.н. аксиомы могут быть приняты как объекты веры (как и в религии). Однако всё базируется на ограниченных моделях, которые захватывают определенные свойства исследуемой области или объекта, но не все. В науке тоже достаточно моментов, которые иногда принимаются на веру без доказательств.

Александр Кеосаян. Просьба не писать мне. Ваши сообщения поставлены в игнор

----------


## Вантус

Да я уже писал многократно на другом форуме про то, что даже мораль людей вполне сводится к обычной физиологии.

----------


## Raudex

> Да, это доказывает история по то как Будда скормил себя тигрице бросившись со скалы по одной версии и по другой перерезав свое горло и это является убийством живого существа, то есть самоубийство это убийство живого существа и в этом случае Будда сократил пребывание в сансаре и этот поступок стал добродетелью.


Есть большое подозрение что в нашем Каноне нет этой джатаки, она махаянская.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Есть большое подозрение что в нашем Каноне нет этой джатаки, она махаянская.


Джатаки входят в официальный канон?

----------


## AlexТ

> Научный метод строится на методологии, свойственной той или иной области знания. И также выстраивается в соответствии с принятыми утверждениями, теориями и моделями.


Когда есть новые факты то они заменяют старые утверждения, теории и модели.  В Религиях же, то что написано в Книге это "факт" и изменятся не может. В Науке это не так. 




> При этом т.н. аксиомы могут быть приняты как объекты веры (как и в религии). Однако всё базируется на ограниченных моделях, которые захватывают определенные свойства исследуемой области или объекта, но не все. В науке тоже достаточно моментов, которые иногда принимаются на веру без доказательств.


Конечно, даже 2+2=4 это обьект веры. Но не все утверждения имеют равную основу.  Одно дело что верить в 2+2=4.  Другое дело верить в то что земля плоская, находится на гигантских слонах которые стоят на гигантской черепахе которая плавает в вселенском океане...






> Александр Кеосаян. Просьба не писать мне. Ваши сообщения поставлены в игнор


Кто это? Я не Александр, и не Кеосаян. Вы спутали меня с кем то.

----------


## Raudex

> Джатаки входят в официальный канон?


Входят, 547 штук, раскиданы на 22 нипаты, но только это не все известные в мире джатаки, апокрифы ясно дело исключены. И то, в Канон входят только стихи с моралью, проза взята из комментариев к Канону.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (15.07.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Когда есть новые факты то они заменяют старые утверждения, теории и модели.  В Религиях же, то что написано в Книге это "факт" и изменятся не может. В Науке это не так.


Ну вообще-то есть много теорий развития науки, которые относятся к философии науки. И там не всегда получается замена старых теорий на новые. А иногда и изменения ядра научного знания. Как-то знакомо всё это.




> Конечно, даже 2+2=4 это обьект веры. Но не все утверждения имеют равную основу.  Одно дело что верить в 2+2=4.


А еще 2+2=11. Или 2+2=10. Это смотря в какой системе считать. 




> Другое дело верить в то что земля плоская, находится на гигантских слонах которые стоят на гигантской черепахе которая плавает в вселенском океане...


Интересная идея, правда? Вот только плоская земля тоже вроде как когда-то считалась вполне "научно обоснованной".




> Кто это? Я не Александр, и не Кеосаян. Вы спутали меня с кем то.


А это и не вам было. А так - заметка Кеосаяну. Если вдруг прочтет. Так что никого ни с кем не перепутал.

----------

Fyodor (14.07.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Ну вообще-то есть много теорий развития науки, которые относятся к философии науки. И там не всегда получается замена старых теорий на новые. А иногда и изменения ядра научного знания. Как-то знакомо всё это.


Конечно новые данные заменяют старые. Наука прогрессирует. Религия же как правило, "_что написано в этой книге, факт. Бог не может ошибаться даже если есть новые факты которые противоречат написанному. Веруй!!!_", стоит на месте.





> А еще 2+2=11. Или 2+2=10. Это смотря в какой системе считать.


В обычной 10й.  





> Интересная идея, правда? Вот только плоская земля тоже вроде как когда-то считалась вполне "научно обоснованной".


Если приходят новые факты то наука использует их. В Религии, однако, цепляются за книгу как "непогрешимое" откровение.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Вобще следовало бы переименовать тему из "рабы буддизма" в "рабы тибетских феодалов", потому что это не имеет никакого отношения к Дхарме, да и вообще на мой взгляд историка - ложь и коммунистическая пропаганда.

Есть у меня коллекция журналов 40-60 годов, "Китай".
Очень много такой пропаганды от 49 по конец 60-х. Включает освещение коммунистической оккупации Тибета, а также периоды "большого скачка" и "культурной революции".

----------

Legba (15.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.07.2012), Тензин Таши (15.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> да и вообще на мой взгляд историка - ложь и коммунистическая пропаганда.


А фотографии —фотошоп?

----------

Леонид Ш (15.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> А фотографии —фотошоп?


методы фотошопа не вчера появились, а уже в 20-е годы были... очень даже профессиональные

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Вобще следовало бы переименовать тему из "рабы буддизма" в "рабы тибетских феодалов", потому что это не имеет никакого отношения к Дхарме, да и вообще на мой взгляд историка - ложь и коммунистическая пропаганда.


Я тоже думаю, что к Дхарме не имеет отношения, а к Сангхе - имеет. Потому, что:



> Начиная с XVII века вплоть до 1959 года Далай-ламы были теократическими правителями Тибета, руководя страной из тибетской столицы Лхасы.


Какие либо действия по отношению к творимому злу, бездействие, высказывания - это все и есть отношение. Даже полное игнорирование происходящего.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

У вас видимо какие то претензии к Его Святейшеству Далай Ламе (институту Далай Лам) ?
Вы случайно не из фракции поклонников неназываемого духа.

Эти материалы были инспирированы влиянием злого неназываемого духа, и все кто аргументирует ими является куклой марионеткой в руках этого неназываемого духа.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012), Тензин Таши (15.07.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> У вас видимо какие то претензии к Его Святейшеству Далай Ламе (институту Далай Лам) ?
> Вы случайно не из фракции поклонников неназываемого духа.


Я очень уважаю Его Святейшество Далай-ламу XIV, он для меня первый проводник буддийского учения. Далай-лама сказал, что Шугден - плохо, значит для меня это так и есть. О Шугдене почти ничего не знаю.

По поводу обсуждаемых материалов и их значении я мало знаю и оценок не вношу.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Эти материалы были инспирированы влиянием злого неназываемого духа, и все кто аргументирует ими является куклой марионеткой в руках этого неназываемого духа.


Доржо, да бросьте. Вы же сами как-то постили тут информацию, что упомянутого злого неназываемого духа уже уничтожили.

----------

Дондог (20.07.2012), Тао (15.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если приходят новые факты то наука использует их. В Религии, однако, цепляются за книгу как "непогрешимое" откровение.


Иногда чтобы новые факты стали использоваться, проходит слишком много времени. И очень часто это зависит не от наличия "новых фактов", а от наличия авторитета, которые о них заявляет. Так что наука от религии не всегда сильно отличается. И частенько наука даже при наличии новых фактов дальше не идет, поскольку они входят в размер с существующей системой.

----------

Echo (15.07.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> очень часто это зависит не от наличия "новых фактов", а от наличия авторитета, которые о них заявляет. Так что наука от религии не всегда сильно отличается


Если хорошенько проверить это утверждение, то окажется, что было много случаев, когда научное открытие признавали и без весомого авторитета в силу его реальной значимости, также окажется, что авторитетные ученые чаще выдвигали разумные и эффективные научные теории(не очень неожиданно  :Smilie: ), которые принимали скорее всего в силу их логичности и полезности, а не в силу авторитета ученого. Окажется также, что рыцари науки не стесняются громить своих авторитетных коллег, если они упорствуют в своих заблуждениях.

----------


## Вантус

> методы фотошопа не вчера появились, а уже в 20-е годы были... очень даже профессиональные


И в немецких архивах фотографии калек и колодников - фотошоп? И Шакабпа с Цыбиковым - работали на Мао?

----------

Alex (15.07.2012), Dmitridorje (15.07.2012), Dorje Dugarov (15.07.2012), Леонид Ш (15.07.2012), Ондрий (15.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Шакабпа с Цыбиковым - работали на Мао?


Они работали на Mac!!!

----------

Дондог (20.07.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Доржо, да бросьте. Вы же сами как-то постили тут информацию, что упомянутого злого неназываемого духа уже уничтожили.


говорят не до конца (кто то из свиты скрылся и сейчас развязал партизанскую войнушку, так говорят).

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> По поводу обсуждаемых материалов и их значении я мало знаю и оценок не вношу.


мммм.... тогда зачем начали обсуждение? все видели эти материалы уже много лет назад и ничего нового по ним сказать нельзя, кро ме того что вновь покритиковать коммунистических грязных на руку пропагандистов маоистов подающих отдельные случаи как за систему и в гипертрофированной форме (явно под влиянием то ли рисовой водки, то ли неназываемого местного саурончика).

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> мммм.... тогда зачем начали обсуждение? все видели эти материалы уже много лет назад и ничего нового по ним сказать нельзя


Темы, в которой было бы обсуждение этих материалов я не нашел. Если бы она была - давно бы кто-нибудь кинул на нее ссылку. Может быть были где-то разговоры в порядке оффтопа, но я думаю материалы заслуживают отдельной темы. Теперь, если кто-то будет спрашивать или создаст такую же тему - человека можно будет проводить по ссылочке, а тему-клон удалить.

----------


## AlexТ

> Иногда чтобы новые факты стали использоваться, проходит слишком много времени. И очень часто это зависит не от наличия "новых фактов", а от наличия авторитета, которые о них заявляет.


К сожалению иногда некоторые люди ради каких то корыстных целях такое делают. Особенно в медицине (_антидепрессанты например_) когда стоит вопрос о миллиардах долларов.

Но в принципе новые факты раньше или позже изменяют старые факты. *Наука прогрессирует. А религии нет.*

То что написано в святой (_а у разных нарадов разные святые_) книге, якобы является непогрешимой истинной в последней инстанции. 




> Так что наука от религии не всегда сильно отличается. И частенько наука даже при наличии новых фактов дальше не идет, поскольку они входят в размер с существующей системой.


Отличается. Только некоторые плохие люди иногда задерживают прогресс.

----------

Ондрий (16.07.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Это не имеет никакого отношения к Дхарме, да и вообще на мой взгляд историка - ложь и коммунистическая пропаганда.





> методы фотошопа не вчера появились, а уже в 20-е годы были... очень даже профессиональные



А какие доказательства что те фото фальшивые?

----------


## Маша_ла

По поводу названия темы - мне кажется, что лучше быть рабом буддизма)), чем рабом своих собственных заблуждений)) Зачетное название. Респект))

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Еще лучше - вообще перестать быть рабом чего-либо, в том числе и буддизма.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (18.07.2012), Pema Sonam (16.07.2012), Арису Кеншин (03.08.2012), Вантус (16.07.2012), Леонид Ш (16.07.2012), Маша_ла (16.07.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Это сложно)) Неведение рассеивается постепенно, правильными методами, под руководством Гуру или в соответствии со своей традицией, а потом уже выходят за пределы всяких привязанностей и концепций)) Не сразу прямо)) Можно не туда попасть))

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Это инфернально сложно, согласен. Иной раз и "гуру" может завести так далеко от "туда", что потом самому придется немеренно времени потратить, что бы хотя бы на старый старт вернуться  :Frown:

----------

Маша_ла (16.07.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Это да..Следует соблюдать осторожность))

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (16.07.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

Его святейшество Далай-лама подскажет, как сделать нелегкий выбор:

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Темы, в которой было бы обсуждение этих материалов я не нашел. Если бы она была - давно бы кто-нибудь кинул на нее ссылку. Может быть были где-то разговоры в порядке оффтопа, но я думаю материалы заслуживают отдельной темы. Теперь, если кто-то будет спрашивать или создаст такую же тему - человека можно будет проводить по ссылочке, а тему-клон удалить.


Александр, для монахов есть запрет Винаи на рабовладение. В истории были случаи, когда монастыри обзаводились рабами, в нарушение Винаи. Что касается Тибета, то монахи и монастыри не целиком определяли общественно-политический строй. Была аристократия, князья могли иметь лично зависимых (без права произвольного убийства и калечения, в отличие от античного рабства). Монастыри были связаны с крепостными сложными двусторонними связями: крестьяне обеспечивали их едой - монастыри, со своей стороны, обеспечивали медицинскую помощь, и т.д. Крестьянин мог, при желании, сам стать монахом.  

Что касается мирян, запрета на рабовладение в Винае нет. Но в палийской Сигаловада сутте, например, описываются отношения не с рабами, а с наёмными работниками, как типовые для мирянина: http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn31.htm Поскольку рабский статус не провозглашался естественным, вытекающим из природы раба (как в античном рабстве), считался помехой для практики, ясно, что забота о других гармонирует с освобождением рабов. Но буддистов-рабовладельцев в истории можно найти. 

Руки в Тибете рубили за воровство. Глаза выкалывали за государствуенную измену. Это было результатом судебной процедуры и вынесения приговора, отнюдь не произольным актом феодала. Налог на уши, с отрезанием за неуплату - выдумка.

Трупный материал для Тибета и северной Индии - просто мусор. Мёртвое тело выбрасывалось на кладбище, как на свалку ненужная вещь. Все истории, упоминающие кожу, черепа - это истории о грязном мусоре, подобранном на свалке. Мусор используется иногда в религиозных целях, чтоб вызвать отвращение, за которым следует отыскать "единый вкус" восприятия приятного и безобразного, и т.д. Аналогично, монашеская накидка шьётся из отдельных лоскутов, поскольку её шили из мусора: из пожелтевших на солнце обрывков, из выброшенных лохмотьев. Мусор всегда использовался в буддийской культуре: то как символ отказа от мирского, то для работы с эмоцией отвращения. Мусор бывает разным, в зависимости от местных традиций.

----------

Ho Shim (28.07.2012), Александр Кеосаян (30.07.2012), Арису Кеншин (03.08.2012), Джнянаваджра (27.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (27.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.07.2012), Фил (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2012)

----------

